# Tales of the Deities (Current Status: Ask Before Joining)



## LuciantheHugmage (Jan 31, 2018)

In the Age Before the Fall, the Gods of Creation, otherwise known as the Empyreans, lived amongst their mortal creations as protectors and guides. However, after a series of disasters involving demons, their king, and their realm of origin, Gehenna, the god Maxwell sacrificed himself, and the Empyreans left to Origin, from which they guide this world's, Almera's, people. But evil lurks within the hearts of mortals. Abandoning the Empyrean Church, the Raeperven of the Southern Continent have consorted with demons. Using the childlike Amiohne as food and sacrifice, they have declared war upon the rest of the world. The Gatallan and Selainite empires have finally halted their conflict to battle this new threat. In the midst of these conflicts, however, life goes on. Our story begins in the unassuming suburb of the Gatallan capital: The riverside village of Halluk. 

------- The Races- *All references to abilities in magic are as a result of general culture, not inherent ability. Human- a versatile race that has roots in nearly every continent on the planet, humans have traveled with most other races ever since the Fall. Therefore, there are populations of humans almost everywhere in this world. The Continent of Baullus, however, was the first place that they developed a culture almost of their own, whose architecture is reminiscent of our world’s ancient roman architecture in many ways. 

 Gajuma- the beast race, which takes the shape of almost any vertebrate imaginable. They are credited with the rediscovery of magic about 100 years after the Fall. Their native language is most commonly used in magic, and is an exact copy of Ancient Egyptian Hieroglyphics. Their architecture is highly reminiscent of our world’s ancient egyptians as well. They appear to be humanoid in shape, but possess the head, fur, and sometimes other attributes of their respective animal that they resemble. They are as equally assimilated into human society as Elves, and their native culture is generally limited to the Gajuma of their homeland, Aferahl. 

 Elves- a race closely resembling humans, but with pointed ears. Their native language is nearly identical to the latin of our world, and they are the culture that originally re-developed the practice of summoning magic. They call Selain and the mountainous Morzheim Isles their homelands.

Dwarves- a race of short humanoids, who look exactly like humans but have twelve toes instead of 10. They are culturally adept at the use of earth magic. They settled the Morzheim Isles after the fall, and retained most of their knowledge of earth magic after the fall. 

Orcs- a race of physically intimidating humanoids, who range from 6-9 feet in height. Their basic appearance is pretty much like Orcs in the ES. They have maintained the study of conjuration and pyromancy after the fall, and have a slight cultural advantage in those two types of magic. 

 Raepereven- a race of seemingly undead people, with purple or red lights dancing in their eye sockets. Their skin is shrunken. They are regarded with a general dislike, as they are historically demon-worshippers and necromancers. They are known to hunt down and consume Amiohne.

 Amiohne- a race of childlike folk, who are born from the altar of a church at an auspicious moment in time, or from parents who have been chosen by the gods. They maintain the appearance of children, as well as a more childlike mindset, throughout their lives. They are immortal unless killed, but are also extremely rare and considered holy figures. They instinctively know at least two low level healing spells and two rites of exorcism. The lifelong goal of certain Cults is the creation of Amiohne through magickal or artificial means. 

 Dragons- we all know what dragons are. They usually make their home on either Empyreos or Baullus. Quite a few are members of the modern mortal society, and therefore are treated as citizens, and not monsters. They possess a slightly higher natural intelligence compared to the other races. Many function as guardians to an Amiohne, and are immortal unless killed. They can take the shape of a form of Gajuma known as Drajuma.

Familiars- any animal that has become sapient and has the capability to speak. They are generally transformed into their current state by magicians, though naturally occuring instances do exist. While they cannot wield weapons under ordinary circumstances, they are highly capable of using magic.  
-----
The Gods- 

Almeris: The goddess of life and reality, Almeris is the chief deity of the Empyrean Gods, and the one credited with the act of the world’s creation. The world, Almera, is named in honor of her. Her teachings stress forgiveness and good deeds, and many of her priests are healers. 

 Efreet: The god of fire, family, and emotion, Efreet’s teachings stress the honoring of emotions, the bonds of family, and the protection of the weak. People who pray to him become more charismatic. 

Sylph: The goddess of the sky, freedom, and the arts. Her teachings stress the freedom of expression and the honoring of nature. People who pray to her become better at seeing that which is not obvious. 

 Undine: The goddess of water, thought, and logic. She stresses the freedom of thought and the pursuit of knowledge. People who pray to her may become better at using magic. 

Errum: The god of stone, reason, and law. His teachings are the following of the law and accountability for one’s actions. Under him, everyone is treated equally.

Maxwell: The fallen god of spirit. He sacrificed himself to save the mortal world from demons from the world of Gehenna, but lost the ability to interact with other beings in the process. He has no more power, and therefore no longer grants blessings. Instead, the power generated from his self sacrifice is used to give authority to exorcism magic.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Jan 31, 2018)

*Character Sheet Format- required*
Health: (100-150)
Action Points: (75-150, Consumed in magic or special attacks.)
Armor Rating: (0-15, Controls damage absorption in armor checks)
Accuracy: (5-20)
Strength: (3-10, Controls carry weight and strength checks. 1 point=10 weight units.)
Speed: (1-15, Controls movement speed.)
Acrobatics: (2-10)
Perception: (5-20)
Thaumaturgy: (10-20, Controls non-elemental, non-healing and non-conjuring magic.)
Restoration: (10-20)
Conjuration: (10-20, Controls matter creating magics.)
Elementalism: (10-20)
Personality/ Charisma: (10-20, Controls how well persuasion goes.)
Reflex: (5-20)


----------



## Steelite (Jan 31, 2018)

Aaaah yeah, good memories right here. CS incoming right up.


----------



## SlyRiolu (Jan 31, 2018)

Acrobatics huh? I don't know weather I should do a meme build or a serious build. If I do a meme build I don't think gotta go fast is a medical excuse.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Feb 1, 2018)

Steelite said:


> NAME : Victor
> GENDER : male
> SPECIES : Gajuma (kangaroo-raptor in appearance)
> RANK : Champion
> ...


I have the feeling that your character is not going to like mine very much, considering the fact that I'm using the same character as last time. 

Also, I'm putting together a bit of lore, and also getting a system for equipment and stuff, which will be posted later.

In this version, magic won't be nearly as complicated or overpowered as before. I will be doing my best to balance it with physical skills, gameplay wise.


----------



## Steelite (Feb 1, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> I have the feeling that your character is not going to like mine very much, considering the fact that I'm using the same character as last time.


We'll see, bud. We'll see.
I thought of adding magic back, but then it'd not make much sense if I wanna keep my job as a blacksmith. So, yeah.
Now, the ultimate question is... do we have firearms in here ? Or any sort of tech-like stuffs that aren't related to magic ? Like, grenades and bombs and such.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Feb 1, 2018)

Steelite said:


> We'll see, bud. We'll see.
> I thought of adding magic back, but then it'd not make much sense if I wanna keep my job as a blacksmith. So, yeah.
> Now, the ultimate question is... do we have firearms in here ? Or any sort of tech-like stuffs that aren't related to magic ? Like, grenades and bombs and such.


Firearms exist, but they're nearly useless against monsters, demons, and magical creatures. If you're fighting people or normal animals, they work well. They're also rare, and built only by dwarves. Other technology is also generally only developed and distributed by dwarves, as well, and they protect the secrets of their technology zealously, rarely allowing it outside of their grasp.


----------



## Steelite (Feb 1, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Firearms exist, but they're nearly useless against monsters, demons, and magical creatures


Always gonna be magic, huh...
Fine, I'm just gonna hit harder. Am I allowed to have more points in "strength" (over 10), since I have zero in all the magic ones ? Like, 30 or 40 ?


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Feb 1, 2018)

Steelite said:


> Always gonna be magic, huh...
> Fine, I'm just gonna hit harder. Am I allowed to have more points in "strength" (over 10), since I have zero in all the magic ones ? Like, 30 or 40 ?


In this, strength doesn't actually affect damage output all that much. It mainly affects carry weight. Physical damage is instead determined by damage dice and a multiplier. I'll explain in detail once I get the equipment system posted. 

Also, scratch the bit about firearms not being useful against monsters and magical creatures. They are effective, but will require multiple turns to make an attack with, because automatic weapons do not exist.


----------



## Steelite (Feb 1, 2018)

Huh... a'ight then.
Hardcore mode, activated.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Feb 2, 2018)

Steelite said:


> Huh... a'ight then.
> Hardcore mode, activated.


I'm going to repost the CS in it's full version, as well as lore and basic gameplay rules. I'll try to make things as understandable as possible. I'll use my own character as an example of how to handle equipment and stuff. I probably should have waited to post the CS until I was fully prepared, but I jumped the gun, and any confusion is entirely my fault.


----------



## Steelite (Feb 2, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> I'm going to repost the CS in it's full version, as well as lore and basic gameplay rules. I'll try to make things as understandable as possible. I'll use my own character as an example of how to handle equipment and stuff. I probably should have waited to post the CS until I was fully prepared, but I jumped the gun, and any confusion is entirely my fault.


I'm gonna have to redo my CS too. Otherwise, I feel like physical attacks are gonna be a bad choice to survive in this world.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Feb 2, 2018)

Steelite said:


> I'm gonna have to redo my CS too. Otherwise, I feel like physical attacks are gonna be a bad choice to survive in this world.


No, with the Artes system, they will be potentially stronger than magic. They will also carry less of a risk. In this version, failing at casting a spell will have consequences. Serious ones. 

Also, really badass moves may or may not receive moderate increases to damage output when they succeed. Especially when they used teamwork.


----------



## Steelite (Feb 2, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> No, with the Artes system, they will be potentially stronger than magic. They will also carry less of a risk. In this version, failing at casting a spell will have consequences. Serious ones.
> 
> Also, really badass moves may or may not receive moderate increases to damage output when they succeed. Especially when they used teamwork.


Heh. Now we're talking. Can't wait to set up my own special attacks after this.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Feb 2, 2018)

Steelite said:


> Heh. Now we're talking. Can't wait to set up my own special attacks after this.


Sounds great. Here is the updated character sheet, I will be filling out Lucian's info momentarily. As a note: I will be handling all math during gameplay, so don't stress over it.
Character Data: (Name, Race, Gender, Age, Lv. 1)

Character Stats:
    Health- (100-150)
    AP (Action Points)- (75-150)
    Armor Rating- (Controlled by your armor’s rating, which can 0-15. Flip a coin when attacked, if heads, prevents damage equal to the armor’s rating.)
    Accuracy-
    Strength- 3-10
    Speed- (1-15. 1 Speed point = one tile of movement allowed per turn in combat.)
    Acrobatics- (2-10. How high can you jump? Each point denotes 1 foot of jump height.)
    Perception- (5-20)
    Thaumaturgy- (10-20. Controls the effectiveness of Thaumaturgical spells, as well as what they cost.)
    Restoration- (10-20)
    Conjuration- (10-20)
    Elementalism- (10-20)
    Personality- (10-20)
    Reflex- (10-20)

Character Equipment and Items:
    Weapons- 16-72 damage.
    Firearms- 16-120 damage. One rotation firing time.
    Items- Potions, Money, Books, Tools
    Clothing-

Character Abilities:
    Artes- AP cost > 30. weapon’s damage, up to two hits. Use accuracy skill for each hit. (Can hit twice in one movement, essentially allowing for a third action in a turn)
    Magic- AP cost< Skill level, up to d20 spell effect, D4-D6 multiplier for level one spells.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Feb 2, 2018)

And now, for rules. If anything needs elaborating, please tell me.
Initiative= D20
Highest Roll goes first, then descending.
Two Actions per turn- one movement allowed.
Discussion costs one action, and is limited for a conversation of up to four posts.
Actions Types: Attack, Magick or Artes, Use, Talk, Movement.
Up to four posts allowed for Talk Action.
Characters can move up to the amount of tiles equal to their movement speed.
Outside of battle: Continue gameplay in order of reflex skill. Highest goes first. Movement speed is disregarded.

Magick Accuracy= D20+ DX (X=any skill level above the bounds of a D20)- Roll for AP used. Cannot exceed character’s skill level. Anything at or above is a success, anything below is a failure. If fail, apply fail consequence. If full skill is used, then add +5 point value to the spell’s effect.
Magick Damage= Damage Dice+Multiplier. Roll a D20+DX. If the dice is rolled for a greater number than the AP used to cast, it counts for the number of AP used to cast. After base damage is determined, roll the multiplier. For level one spells, use a d4-d6.

Weapon Accuracy= Roll against your accuracy skill. Anything within two points of skill is a fail. Anything under that is a success.
Weapon Damage= Use base weapon damage, which is a d4-d12. Then, use multiplier. Multiplier is d4-d6 for level one weapons. Guns can have a damage dice of d20.

Artes Accuracy= Use Accuracy skill. Failure= loss of next action. If last action was used, then next turn loses an action.
Artes Damage= Follow basic weapon damage protocol, but substitute multiplier with a d6 and half the result’s damage. Use Arte’s multiplier to multiply the halved number. Arte Multiplier can be D4-D6.
Example: Base damage: D12xD6=72 72/2=36  36x Multiplier Dice= Arte damage.


----------



## Steelite (Feb 3, 2018)

Steelite said:


> I know you'd be doing all the math, but... goodness me. I prefer the old style, without all these dices and numbers and whatnot.
> I'm afraid I'll sign out, sorry. Good luck getting players to join.


Actually, scratch this. I'm still in, but I'm staying out of combat. In return I fix your equipment and temporarily reinforcing them if the base damage/armor is too low, until we get back to town. How's that ?


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Feb 3, 2018)

Steelite said:


> Actually, scratch this. I'm still in, but I'm staying out of combat. In return I fix your equipment and temporarily reinforcing them if the base damage/armor is too low, until we get back to town. How's that ?


Actually, would it be a good idea for me to change the dice numbers and multipliers into an acceptable range of numbers for damage? That way, the only type of dice roll we're dealing with will be to see if things hit or not, and I can take care of that.


----------



## Steelite (Feb 3, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Actually, would it be a good idea for me to change the dice numbers and multipliers into an acceptable range of numbers for damage? That way, the only type of dice roll we're dealing with will be to see if things hit or not, and I can take care of that.


Yeah, let's do that. Just like the good old days.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Feb 3, 2018)

Steelite said:


> Yeah, let's do that. Just like the good old days.


Alright, will do.


----------



## Steelite (Feb 3, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Alright, will do.


Looking forward to it.
Might wanna edit your post about how the dice system works, though.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Feb 3, 2018)

Steelite said:


> Looking forward to it.
> Might wanna edit your post about how the dice system works, though.


Just finished editing the post. As a more particular ability, Magic will stay unpredictable and continue to use the dice system. Otherwise, dice rolls will only be used for skill checks and accuracy.

Gonna post my CS pretty quickly here.


----------



## Steelite (Feb 3, 2018)

I'm gonna stick with pure physical attacks and artes. My CS is pretty much the same as what you saw.
If you want, I can make my list of special attacks (or, as you usually call it "Artes") now.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Feb 3, 2018)

Steelite said:


> I'm gonna stick with pure physical attacks and artes. My CS is pretty much the same as what you saw.
> If you want, I can make my list of special attacks (or, as you usually call it "Artes") now.


Sounds good.


----------



## Steelite (Feb 4, 2018)

Here I come. My list of Artes are the same, but my weapons have their own passive effects that apply to some of the Artes.
Oh and my maximum AP is now 175, if you please.

*CONFRONTATION* (30 AP) : Charge forward up to 4 tiles and knock down any opponent in your way, for 50 dmg.
*OBLITERATION* (40 AP) : Jump upward or to the tile next to you, and use all your weight to crash down, launching all opponents around you away by 1 tile, doing 40 dmg.
*NEUTRALIZATION* (50 AP) : Head-shot your opponent with a heavy strike, stunning them for the next 2 turns, doing 50 dmg.
*TERMINATION* (60 AP) : Knock your opponent back by 2 tiles and break their defense with a heavy blow for 40 dmg, making them take 25% more damage for the next 3 turns.
REVOLUTION (70 AP) : Break yourself out of all current crowd-controlling effects you're enduring, and let out a loud taunt that draw all enemies' attention away from your allies and towards you instead. You become immune to all crowd-controling attacks for the next 3 turns.
*ANNIHILATION* (80 AP) : If the target is suffering from status effects, you violently strike them down for 60 dmg, and reset the duration of all the status effects. If not, you do critical damage for 40 AP.
*SEDIMENTATION* (90 AP) : Grab your target and strike them down one more time, doing 70 dmg and stunning them for 3 turns. Those that cannot be grabbed take 50 dmg and are stunned for the next 2 turn.
NEGATION (100 AP) : Block the next 5 attacks at you in the front (cannot block from the sides or behind). If canceled before all 5 attacks are blocked, you restore 10 AP for each attack not blocked.
*ELIMINATION* (110 AP) : If the target is crowd-controlled, you one-shot them off for good with a single brutal and merciless attack. If not, you do critical damage for 55 AP.
SALVATION (120 AP) : If the ally is near their end (only 20% HP left), you rush to their location and block all attacks as well as negate all damage at both you and them. When the ally recovers back to full health, you fall unconscious until an ally helps you get back up, or until the current combat ends. If combat ends while you're still shielding an ally, you fall unconscious for 1 turn.
Each turn, an ally can restore Victor's HP by 30%. If previously shielded by Victor's "Salvation", they restore 40% instead. Once an ally starts reviving, they are still able to perform most actions (including attacking and defending themselves), as long as they stay on the tile next to Victor's location.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Feb 4, 2018)

I doubt this will go any better than the first one did, just bringing up the past


----------



## Steelite (Feb 4, 2018)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> I doubt this will go any better than the first one did, just bringing up the past


At least still something different from all the other ones where people just wanna get laid virtually.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Feb 4, 2018)

Steelite said:


> Here I come. My list of Artes are the same, but my weapons have their own passive effects that apply to some of the Artes.
> Oh and my maximum AP is now 175, if you please.
> 
> *CONFRONTATION* (30 AP) : Charge forward up to 4 tiles and knock down any opponent in your way.
> ...


Make sure you specify how much damage your weapons actually do, otherwise battles are gonna last a while, within the range I gave on the updated CS. (16-72. Artes can only land two hits, otherwise they become way too overpowered.)

And now, my CS.

Character Data: Lucian Clauss White, Human, Male, 18
    An apprentice magician, currently studying for his first year at the Berna Conservatory of the Mystic Arts. He rarely talks about his past, preferring to instead move forwards. He is very passionate about his studies, and ignorance irritates him severely, even if he won’t ever speak out about it. As a magician, he has the passive ability to sense the Mist.

Character Stats:
Health- 100
AP (Action Points)- 150
Armor Rating- 0
Accuracy- 10
Strength- 4
Speed- 5
Acrobatics- 5
Perception- 20
Thaumaturgy- 20
Restoration- 15
Conjuration- 15
Elementalism- 20
Personality- 15
Reflex- 12

Character Equipment and Items:
*Oak Wand- *2 pounds. A 21 inch tree branch, about one inch in diameter, fashioned into a wand, with leather wrapping the hilt. Getting hit with it hurts quite a bit. Deals 20 damage.
*Scroll of Mending x5-* .5 pounds. A small, thumb-size scroll, wrapped around a Mist crystal. When the cap is removed, heals for 25 Health. One time use.
* Scroll of Quickening x5-* .5 pounds. A small, thum-size scroll, wrapped around a Mist crystal. Restores 25 AP when the cap is removed.
*Spellbooks x4- *4 pounds each. 4 books, each one describing the use of a different spell. Lucian has already read them, so they can be sold for 50 Gald each.
*Magician’s Robes-* The first-year robes of the Conservatory of the Mystic Arts. They look similar to the tuxedo of a stage magician, but they are slightly more robelike.
* 200 Gald-* The currency of the world.

Character Abilities:
Magic- AP cost< Skill level, up to d20 spell effect, D4-D6 multiplier for level one spells.
*Slipstep, up to Caster’s Skill-* The caster steps into the Mist, travelling a short distance through spacetime. Teleports the caster to a location within 20 feet of their current location, each AP being equivalent of 1 foot. If this spell fails, the caster will suffer damage equal to the AP that they used, and will not be able to take their next turn.
*Flare, up to caster’s skill, max AP cost is 30-* The caster conjures a stream of flame directed at their target, with up to 25% chance of causing a burn. Deals up to 1d20+1d10 times a d4 multiplier’s worth of damage. If this spell fails, the caster takes the damage instead.
*The Cheater’s Charm, 15 AP- *The caster opens their mind’s eye to the Mist, directing it past a solid surface. Allows the user to see into the other side of a solid object. For use on doors, roll for perception. If it fails, the caster becomes blind for 3 rotations (Blind people can no longer use ranged attacks, and their accuracy skill reduced by five.)
*Torch-light, 10 AP-* Mist is focused into a small orb, then made to produce a gentle, yet bright light. Creates an orb of light that lasts for up to six rotations, and illuminates a 20 foot diameter. Failure causes him to become blind momentarily until the end of the next rotation.
*Mist-perception, Passive-* during perception checks, Lucian can detect the status of the mist when successful.


----------



## Steelite (Feb 4, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Artes can only land two hits, otherwise they become way too overpowered.


I believe most of my Artes only hit once. This one originally hits 4...

*SEDIMENTATION* (90 AP) : Grab your target and strike them down 3 times, leaving them stunned for the next 3 turns. Those that cannot be grabbed are stunned for the next 2 turn.
... will be set to 2.

*SEDIMENTATION* (90 AP) : Grab your target and strike them down one more time, leaving them stunned for the next 3 turns. Those that cannot be grabbed are stunned for the next 2 turn.
I also updated the total damage with each Arte. Will add one more post about my items real soon.


----------



## Steelite (Feb 5, 2018)

A'ight, here.

*Victor's Vest* (apparel) : A simple sleeve-less black leather jacket with white trims. More of a uniform than an armor at all.
*Victor's Gloves* (apparel) : A simple pair of finger-less silver gloves, fashioned in a military style.
*Victor's Tags* (apparel) : Two white dog tags stringed together to make Victor's necklace. He always keeps them with him, believing that they may bring him good luck.






*Scabbard of Victor's Saber* (off-hand weapon) : The scabbard designed to sheath Victor's Saber, being 180cm long for the weight of a butcher knife used in cooking. It has a long grip along the length for holding onto, and a trigger near the opening that, when pulled, will fire the sword grip outward with enough force to leave a clean hole on the wall.
Base dmg = 40
Burst dmg (pulling the trigger) = 60







*Victor's Saber (without scabbard)* (weapon) : A massive sonic saber with the grip being 90cm and weighing 4 pounds, and the weightless katana-like blade about 180cm, formed by the piercing infrasound and the crushing ultrasound.
Base dmg = 50
Ultrasound dmg = 1:1 (1 point of armor = 1 extra point of dmg)
Infrasound dmg = 10:1 (10 points of HP = 1 extra point of dmg)
Total dmg has a 1/4 chance to ignore physical armor, and 1/5 chance to ignore magic defense.








*Victor's Saber (with scabbard)* (weapon) : When combined with the scabbard, the weapon takes the form of a massive cleaver, with the blade now having an extra width of around 25cm. Extremely deadly against armors due to the mere force it brings upon.
Base dmg = 60
Armor dmg = 1:10 (1 point of armor = 10 extra points of dmg)


*Repair Hammer x10* (item) : A small hammer used for repairing and temporarily reinforcing equipment, as well as salvaging unneeded ones. One hammer is enough for all of Victor's journeys in his entire lifetime, but thieves make him think otherwise.

*First Aid Kit* (reusable item) : A medium-sized pouch filled with basic medical equipment needed such as bandages, cloths, and pesticides. When used, immediately restores 40HP and stops negative status effects such as bleeding and poison. Only usable every 2 turns.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Feb 5, 2018)

Steelite said:


> A'ight, here.
> 
> *Victor's Vest* (apparel) : A simple sleeve-less black leather jacket with white trims. More of a uniform than an armor at all.
> *Victor's Gloves* (apparel) : A simple pair of finger-less silver gloves, fashioned in a military style.
> ...


Nice, but I'm going to request you to nerf the armor piercing slightly. Not too much, but when there are armored enemies, I would prefer not to trivialize their defenses completely. Perhaps limit the armor piercing success rate to 1/6 chance for the more powerful weapon, and 1/4 chance for the weaker version. That way their effects have a sizable chance of taking place, but it's not happening every single time you make an attack and the enemy is wearing armor.

I will try to start the RP tonight, but it would be nice to get one more person on board.


----------



## Steelite (Feb 5, 2018)

Steelite said:


> *Victor's Saber (without scabbard)* (weapon) : A massive sonic saber with the grip being 90cm and weighing 4 pounds, and the weightless katana-like blade about 180cm, formed by the piercing infrasound and the crushing ultrasound.
> 
> Base dmg = 50
> Ultrasound dmg = 1:1 (1 point of armor = 1 extra point of dmg)
> ...


There you go. Easier to ignore things that aren't real... or at least, physically real, heh.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Feb 7, 2018)

Ok, now I'm starting the RP. Like, actually, scientifically starting it. 

If anyone else cares to join, then they should do so before we leave the Tavern. Otherwise, it will be closed until we complete the first dungeon. 




           Riverside Inn and Tavern is a quiet place this evening. Close to the door is a burly looking orc, who's shirt is covered in dirt and mud. Three locals sit at a table near the Bar. A sole drunk guard slurs into his cup not far from there. At the stairs stands a tall, shifty looking grey leopard Gajuma. 

          A young apprentice magician sits alone at a smaller table, quietly eating his fish. At his side lays a small bookbag, and a simple oak wand is peaking out the top.


----------



## Steelite (Feb 7, 2018)

(Forget about the long-ass backstory I made earlier, by the way. It'll be revealed as we progress, but not like what you saw.)

The door opens, and comes in a kangaroo-raptor Gajuma. After a quick glance around the tavern, he takes a seat at the table at the left side of the room, leaning the massive cleaver he carries along on the table, then grabs the menu.

"Beer... nah. Mead... sounds good. *Fish and potatoes* ?... Ugh, reminds me of the chef that I had to beat some sense into, not long ago."

He thinks to himself with a slight grin, then puts the menu down and goes to polish his sword while waiting for... the waiter, to come. Unless he has to order his foods at the counter.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Feb 9, 2018)

Steelite said:


> (Forget about the long-ass backstory I made earlier, by the way. It'll be revealed as we progress, but not like what you saw.)
> 
> The door opens, and comes in a kangaroo-raptor Gajuma. After a quick glance around the tavern, he takes a seat at the table at the left side of the room, leaning the massive cleaver he carries along on the table, then grabs the menu.
> 
> ...



          As the gajuma places his sword along the table, the Innkeeper says that she will be right over. She is an older woman, a half-elf with greying hair, grey leopard ears, and cat-like yellow eyes.

"I apologize for the wait, sir," she says as she approaches his table. "Please forgive the limited menu. How can I serve you?"
-------------------
        The young magician looks up as the newcomer enters. He looks back to his food as the Innkeeper passes by.


----------



## Steelite (Feb 9, 2018)

The Gajuma slightly chuckles, still cleaning his sword :

- It's fine. I'll just take some meads, please.

He still can't get over the fact someone could serve fish with potatoes. To him it's like having milk with seafood.
Nothing good can come outta that.
While cleaning the sword, he mumbles to himself :

- Damn zealots, painting all over my sword like some sort of trinket...

The blade of the cleaver seems to have a long grip along on each side, and a gun-like trigger near the hand-guard, facing the direction of the opening. However it doesn't seem to be like dwarven tech.
The blade has random blue paints all over, as if some mentally unstable madman just splashed it on the sword.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Feb 9, 2018)

Steelite said:


> The Gajuma slightly chuckles, still cleaning his sword :
> 
> - It's fine. I'll just take some meads, please.
> 
> ...


          "Right away, sir," she says. She walks away, and after a minute, she's back with the gajuma's drink.

          After she sets the mug(s) on the table, she goes over to another table, the one with a group of three locals. She talks with them for a while, until she suddenly shouts.

                "You mean that old fool went into the Barrow _alone_? With everything that's happening? And nobody- gods, Corrien," she throws her towel to the table and rips off her apron.

          Lucian stares at her as she goes to leave, watching as the Orc, Burduk, intercepts her.

          "Too dangerous. Shouldn't go. You... not prepared." the Orc says. He stands in front of the door, completely indifferent to the Innkeeper's anger.

          "Move out of the way, Burduk, or so help me I will..." her voice fails, and falls to her knees.

          "Not buy crops? They dead anyway. Not matter," Burduk says simply. "Let small mage take care of."

          The apprentice magician goes to kneel by her side. "That _is _what the Conservatory sent me here for, Ms. Mordio."


----------



## Steelite (Feb 9, 2018)

The Gajuma is just a second away from his drink before all the ruckus draws his attention. He looks back and sees Lucian kneeling next to her, and raises his eyebrows.

"The Barrow ?... Is that some sort of ruin with walking corpses crawling about ?..."

He decides to wait for a while more, before deciding if he should offer his help.
For now he just wants to help himself with his drink.
However, he quickly regrets having it with an empty stomach. Especially due to his awfully low alcohol tolerance.

"Goodness me... feels like all of my brain cells are taking a hot spring at the same time..."

He takes a deep breath and clears his throat.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Feb 10, 2018)

Steelite said:


> The Gajuma is just a second away from his drink before all the ruckus draws his attention. He looks back and sees Lucian kneeling next to her, and raises his eyebrows.
> 
> "The Barrow ?... Is that some sort of ruin with walking corpses crawling about ?..."
> 
> ...



As Lucian and Burduk help the Innkeeper into a chair, one of the locals, an Otter Gajuma, explains the situation, taking the Kangaroo's clearing of the throat as a question.

"We've been suffering some paranormal activity, see? Noises, lights, blight, all coming from the Barrow," he says.

"Yes. Crops die. Food spoils. Fish and potatoes, safe. Dark magic," Burduk says, as if that explains everything. 

Lucian looks away briefly, and then introduces himself.

"I'm Lucian. I was sent here by the Conservatory for a preliminary investigation, with the plan in mind that I would enter the Barrow alongside the priest, Mr. Corrien, and a sellsword from the city. I can Slip-step, so if anything went wrong, we would have used that to escape. But..." he trails off.

"Sellsword not come. Investigation, postponed." Burduk says solemnly.


----------



## Steelite (Feb 10, 2018)

"Sellsword ?... No, not me... but this should be interesting."

He takes a deep breath, then finishes his drink in one long chug.
One sip already heated his throat up like a stove. One mug now almost sets it on fire.

"Holy... damn... frost resistance increases by 9000% ! Ack !"

He clears his throat some more, then stands up and grabs his sword, making his way to the party.

- S'cuse me, folks. Just overheard 'bout some rescue party over here, right ? Mind if I cut in ?

He stands his sword upright (which towers over almost everyone, with its length at 270cm), and places his fist on his chest.

- I ain't no sellsword, and ain't no good with your folks fancy magic spells and whatnot, but I can fill the missing slot.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Feb 11, 2018)

Steelite said:


> "Sellsword ?... No, not me... but this should be interesting."
> 
> He takes a deep breath, then finishes his drink in one long chug.
> One sip already heated his throat up like a stove. One mug now almost sets it on fire.
> ...



The Innkeeper breathes a sigh of relief. "Thank you... I will have a sum of gald ready for your return. You won't regret this."

Lucian picks up his bag. With a quick tug, he pulls out his wand. 

"If you're sure you want to do this, then we'd better go right now. I went up by the barrow earlier- I can lead the way," Lucian says. 

(Note: After leaving the Inn, this RP will be closed to newcomers until we complete the next dungeon. Afterwards, there will be a short span of time for any new players to join in.)


----------



## Steelite (Feb 11, 2018)

The Gajuma gives a thumbs-up :

- Lead the way. I'm right behind you.

He adjusts his vest, then readies his gloves, and makes sure his tags won't fall off, then brings the massive cleaver to his left side. He seems to hold it in the fashion of an over-sized katana.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Feb 13, 2018)

Steelite said:


> The Gajuma gives a thumbs-up :
> 
> - Lead the way. I'm right behind you.
> 
> He adjusts his vest, then readies his gloves, and makes sure his tags won't fall off, then brings the massive cleaver to his left side. He seems to hold it in the fashion of an over-sized katana.



Lucian leads the way through the town and onto a trail, which has the remnants of cobblestone, but it's badly broken up by many years of neglect and weather. The trail winds through the woods, passing through a dense patch of forest before opening up to the remains of an old temple. The door is black iron, somehow completely untouched by the effects of rust.

"This is it..." Lucian says, gesturing to the door. "Give me a moment- I'd better prepare myself."

He grabs his wand, holding it in his right hand, and holds it in front of him. He takes a deep breath, and whispering, chants.

_"The flame that surges across the land, with heat that changes glass from sand. *Amax.*" _

As he speaks, a faint fog wraps itself around his arm, flowing up from his body and settling at the tip of his wand. It begins to glow a reddish orange, until it finally forms the hieroglyphs for burn. For a moment, the scent of cinnamon wafts from the glowing symbols, but quickly disappear as the symbols fade away.

He repeats a similar process with his left hand, but uses different words. This time, the mist is silver, and the hieroglyphs smell like rain.

"Alright, let's do this."



Spoiler: Battle System



Magic is sort of like a weapon in the fact that it needs to be equipped in order to use it. However, when Lucian changes spells in battle, it uses up 2 actions, and if he is damaged in between preparation, failure consequences apply. Artes do not need to be equipped, so if you have the AP for it, you can use different artes freely. Lucian now has Slip-step and Flare equipped.

Battle is pretty self-explanatory: Each character gets two actions per turn. They can attack, use artes or magic, use items, move, communicate, or interact with objects. Artes and magic use AP, everything else does not. Communicating with other characters uses up the rest of a turn, and characters can only move spaces once per turn. When a character makes an attack, I will roll against their accuracy skill with a d20. If an action fails to connect, then the character's next action will still take effect, unless it was a critical fail. Then it will be cancelled.

Item usage cannot fail, and neither can communication. Interactions with objects will cause me to do a check against the skill required to interact with them.

Hopefully, this makes sense. If not, I can try to clear things up. I will be flexible with how I manage battles, so don't worry too much.


----------



## Steelite (Feb 13, 2018)

Victor stands at the back of the team, watching Lucian equipping the spells while also checking behind them to make sure they're not flanked.

- Temples... anything bad can start wherever and whenever, even temples. Especially temples.

Once Lucian is done, he walks to the door and takes a good look at it.

- Seems like those walking corpses still have a sense for cleaning the house... too bad, I'm not taking slippers on.

He throws himself backward, and quickly positions himself standing on his tail, as he readies his legs, and lands a heavy kick right at the door.
However, he quickly regrets trying to act cool.

- Youch !

He almost falls down from the door bouncing him off, but it's the impact on his paws that leave him concerned.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Feb 13, 2018)

Steelite said:


> Victor stands at the back of the team, watching Lucian equipping the spells while also checking behind them to make sure they're not flanked.
> 
> - Temples... anything bad can start wherever and whenever, even temples. Especially temples.
> 
> ...



Lucian's eyes widen as he watches the gajuma try to break into the Barrow.

"A-are you okay?" he asks with a benign touch of amusement, "Er, I probably should have warned you: The doors were designed not to respond to force from either side. Preventative measure, to keep anything undead in, and any grave-robbers out."

He approaches the door, placing a hand on the iron surface. He moves his hand around until he feels a slight difference in the metal, and then firmly pushes his hand against it. A mechanism clicks from within, and the door swings open. The scent of sulfur wells up from within the cave.


----------



## Steelite (Feb 13, 2018)

(Forgot : I don't think the "communicate" option should take up one action. Otherwise it may drag the fights for far too long.)

The Gajuma lets out a huff at Lucian's question and still tries to act cool.

- I was just testing the door's... durability ! Y-yeah, I did that on purpose ! I toootally knew there was a lock there, anyway !

He then hustles the sword back on his shoulders.

- A'ight, onward-- ack !

He quickly covers his nose with one paw and closes his eyes shut, as they well up with tears.

- S-sulfur ?...


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Feb 14, 2018)

Steelite said:


> (Forgot : I don't think the "communicate" option should take up one action. Otherwise it may drag the fights for far too long.)
> 
> The Gajuma lets out a huff at Lucian's question and still tries to act cool.
> 
> ...


(K, got it.)

Lucian covers his face with his sleeve, filtering the stench with the fabric of his uniform as his eyes water and his throat gags. 

"This is bad. Whatever- _whoever _is responsible for this isn't just creating undead. This is demonic magic," Lucian says. He tentatively lifts his arm, and then lowers it. The stench is still present, but not nearly as potent. 

"We need to hurry," he says as he steps into the tomb, "Anything we run into in here will get worse at night."


----------



## Steelite (Feb 14, 2018)

The Gajuma is still trying to deal with his eyes welling with tears because of sulfur.

- Yeah, demonic magic can make the worst of onion, I get it... definitely bad, indeed...

He tries to walk, but his limited vision is another big problem for him (as if he or his sword isn't big enough already).

- H-hey, uh, small guy, do you think you can burn out all the sulfur in the air before we proceed ? Unless we gotta retrieve something in this place ?


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Feb 14, 2018)

Steelite said:


> The Gajuma is still trying to deal with his eyes welling with tears because of sulfur.
> 
> - Yeah, demonic magic can make the worst of onion, I get it... definitely bad, indeed...
> 
> ...



"If it was normal, real sulfur, then I would say no, but..." Lucian looks into the temple. "It's a side effect of demonic magic, so it should burn without any dangerous byproducts." 

He raises his wand, and the hieroglyphs appear once again. "*Amax."
*
_(Casting for 5, no damage. 
Result: 15, success 
Lucian AP: 150 -> 145)
_
A small burst of flame issues from the hieroglyphs, and there is a sharp _wooshing _sound as the sulfur-stenched air is sucked into the flame. It's replaced with a rather strong, yet not at all eye-watering scent of cinnamon. The sulfur is completely gone. 

"Alright, now we really should go. Like I said, once it gets dark, anything we run into will be significantly stronger."


----------



## Steelite (Feb 14, 2018)

The Gajuma cleans his eyes, then takes a deep breath to takes in the smell of cinnamon :

- Ooooooh yeah, now we're talking.

He then slowly walks inside after Lucian, his right paw holding on the grip of the sword, and his left on the blade, like how a samurai holds the katana.

- Even with the smell of cinnamon, I still don't like this place. And that's saying something.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Feb 14, 2018)

Steelite said:


> The Gajuma cleans his eyes, then takes a deep breath to takes in the smell of cinnamon :
> 
> - Ooooooh yeah, now we're talking.
> 
> ...



"Me neither," Lucian says. As the two walk down the hall, which seems to be illuminated by small crystals embedded in the walls. 

Passing a small door, the pair enters a slightly larger room. A shout resonates from the hall to the north.


----------



## Steelite (Feb 15, 2018)

The Gajuma feels his fur stand up as he makes a short jump backward, holding onto the sword tighter.

- What was that ?

He stares into the far distance, trying to pick out any possible threat within his sight.

- Lesson learned, ghosts don't like cinnamon...


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Feb 15, 2018)

Steelite said:


> The Gajuma feels his fur stand up as he makes a short jump backward, holding onto the sword tighter.
> 
> - What was that ?
> 
> ...



"I don't think that was a ghost..." Lucian says. "It sounded human. We should check it out, it could be the priest." 

He walks towards the north door, his wand ready. Another shout echoes, and it seems to be a man's voice.


----------



## Steelite (Feb 15, 2018)

(I think it's easier to fast forward a bit, man. Otherwise this might take forever.)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Feb 16, 2018)

Steelite said:


> (I think it's easier to fast forward a bit, man. Otherwise this might take forever.)


(Understood.)

As the pair bursts into the northern room, they can see an older man with greying hair fending off a group of decaying humanoids with a wet looking iron spike. Around him is a circle of water, the outer edges flickering slightly and hissing as the Ghouls approach. 



Spoiler: Battle Initiation and Turn Order



(Now beginning combat. 
Number of players: two
number of enemies: 4
Initiative Roll results:
Victor- 20
Lucian- 4
Ghoul 1- 2
Ghoul 2- 4
Ghoul 3- 5
Ghoul 4- 18
Corrien- 16



(First turn goes to you.)
Turn Order
Victor
Ghoul 4
Corrien
Ghoul 3
Lucian
Ghoul 2
Ghoul 1


----------



## Steelite (Feb 16, 2018)

- Oi, the smell !

The combination of cinnamon and decaying corpses is no less than a total abomination to Victor's nose. If he runs out of reasons to dive into crypts and dungeons, this would be his last one.
When he sees the ghouls, he rushes in and leaps into the air :

- I come in like a wreeeeecking baaaaall !



Steelite said:


> *OBLITERATION* (40 AP) : Jump upward or to the tile next to you, and use all your weight to crash down, launching all opponents around you away by 1 tile, doing 40 dmg.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Feb 17, 2018)

View attachment 27888


Steelite said:


> - Oi, the smell !
> 
> The combination of cinnamon and decaying corpses is no less than a total abomination to Victor's nose. If he runs out of reasons to dive into crypts and dungeons, this would be his last one.
> When he sees the ghouls, he rushes in and leaps into the air :
> ...



(I'm using the skill you provided in your original CS for accuracy checks, if you wish to change it to a different value, tell me now:
Victor's Accuracy: 15
Roll Result: 1, critical success
AP: 175---> 135)

Victor's attack is critically successful. As he crashes downwards, his strike sends the ghouls flying, dealing an extra five damage and knocking the ghoul in front of him off of Corrien's barrier, temporarily immobilizing it.

(Attack Results:
Ghoul 1 HP: 150---> 105
Ghoul 2 HP: 150----> 105, Immobilized till next rotation)

*Ghoul 4*
The ghoul approaches Corrien from behind, and swipes at him with it's rotted hand.
(Ghoul Accuracy: 10
Roll Result: 4)

The shield around Corrien flashes as the hand makes contact with it's invisible surface. A sharp cracking sound resonates, and the shield is now becoming faintly visible. The ghoul is pushed back by the force of the blow.

(Attack Result:
Corrien Shield HP: 100---> 50)

*Corrien *
Corrien begins chanting whilst raising the iron spike. A thin aura of mist surrounds his body, and a citrus scent begins to flood the air. (Preparing Spirit-Lance)

*Ghoul 3*
The ghoul raises its decaying hand and begins growling. A greenish mist twists around its decaying, clawed hands, increasing the smell of decay in the air. (Preparing Cursed Touch)

*Lucian *
Lucian points his wand at the ghoul to the kangaroo gajuma's right. 

"_*Amax!*_" he shouts, attempting to cast flare. 

(_Casting for 15, 
Result: 15
Multiplier: 1
AP: 150---> 135)
_
The spell succeeds, but only just. A weak burst of flame issues from the hieroglyph at the tip of his wand, releasing the scent of cinnamon and striking Ghoul 1 in the shoulder. 

Lucian grits his teeth and tries again, shouting the incantation once more. 

(Casting for 15,
Result: 18, success, no increase
Multiplier: 3)

Once again, the spell succeeds, but Lucian's frustration results in an increased determination to not be useless. The fire flashes brightly, engulfing his target in flames. 

(Attack Results: 
Ghoul 1: 105----> 90
Ghoul 1: 90---> 45)

*Ghoul 1*
Enraged by Lucian's attacks, Ghoul one takes a step towards the magician and slashes at his face with his decaying hand.

(Ghoul Accuracy: 10
Roll Result: 8)

The ghoul's strike hit's Lucian face, not at full force, but still enough to deal a fair amount of damage.  

(Attack Result:
Lucian HP: 62) 

(Now, your turn again.)


----------



## Steelite (Feb 17, 2018)

(Um... idk the exact positions from the map. Care to explain a bit, who is which color ?)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Feb 17, 2018)

Steelite said:


> (Um... idk the exact positions from the map. Care to explain a bit, who is which color ?)


(I'll label which character is which. Our characters are green, because we are players, Corrien is blue. Gimme a moment.)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Feb 17, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> (I'll label which character is which. Our characters are green, because we are players, Corrien is blue. Gimme a moment.)


(K, Here is the current map. Lucian is labeled L, your character is labeled V. Enemies are labelled by their number.)


----------



## Steelite (Feb 17, 2018)

(Got it.)

Victor cracks his knuckles and quickly turns around, as he pushes the grip of the sword forward pulls the trigger on the scabbard. A loud "boom" ripples in the air, almost identical to a gunshot, as the grip is blasted outward straight at Ghoul 1.


Steelite said:


> *Scabbard of Victor's Saber* (off-hand weapon) : The scabbard designed to sheath Victor's Saber, being 180cm long for the weight of a butcher knife used in cooking. It has a long grip along the length for holding onto, and a trigger near the opening that, when pulled, will fire the sword grip outward with enough force to leave a clean hole on the wall.
> 
> Burst dmg (pulling the trigger) = 60


He then grabs the grip and puts it back in the scabbard again, then rushes at Ghoul 3 for a heavy shoulder-bash.

- Hiii-YAH !


Steelite said:


> *CONFRONTATION* (30 AP) : Charge forward up to 4 tiles and knock down any opponent in your way, for 50 dmg, and also interrupt any action/spell the opponent is preparing.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Feb 19, 2018)

Steelite said:


> (Got it.)
> 
> Victor cracks his knuckles and quickly turns around, as he pushes the grip of the sword forward pulls the trigger on the scabbard. A loud "boom" ripples in the air, almost identical to a gunshot, as the grip is blasted outward straight at Ghoul 1.
> 
> ...


(Accuracy: 15
Roll Result: 6
No AP used)

The grip smashes into Ghoul 1's ribcage, shattering the bones in it's torso and unleashing a burst of sulfur-smelling gas. The Ghoul collapses to the floor, and its outer skin turns to dust.

(Ghoul 1: Defeated.)

(Accuracy: 15
Roll Result: 4
AP: 135---> 105)

Ghoul 3 is bowled over by Victor's attack, scraping against the angled edge of the sarcophagus behind it. The force of Victor's shoulder slam combined with the impact of the sarcophagus seems to have destroyed it's left arm. The greenish mist disappears, and the decay-smell dissipates.

(Ghoul 3: 150-----> 100)

*Ghoul 4*
The ghoul once again approaches the priest, smashing against his shield with both hands.  (Combining the use of two weapons is possible, but one of the weapons' damage is halved.)

(Accuracy: 10
Roll Result: 3)

The attack hits the shield with a large amount of force, shattering the shield and striking the priest. 

(Attack result: 
Shield: Shattered
Corrien: 100---> 75, Spell Interrupted)

*Corrien*
The priest turns around and stabs towards the Ghoul with his iron spike.

(Corrien Accuracy: 15
Roll Result: 16)

Unfortunately, his attack misses. He grits his teeth and tries again. 

(Corrien Accuracy: 15 
Roll Result: 15)

His eyes widen as he realizes he missed again. 

*Ghoul 3*
The ghoul growls in fury, standing up and taking a swipe towards Victor's belly with its only working arm. 

(Ghoul Accuracy: 10
Roll Result: 7)

The ghoul nearly misses, but its outstretched hand swipes forcefully across the kangaroo gajuma's belly, leaving a gash, but not as bad as if it hit full-force. 

(Victor: 150---> 120)

*Lucian*
"Thanks," Lucian says, wiping blood from the corner of his mouth. 

He points his wand at Ghoul 2. 

"_*Amax!*_" 

(Casting for 15
Roll Result: 18, no increase
Multiplier: 2
AP: 135---> 117)

The spell succeeds, and a blast of flame issues from the hieroglyph at the tip of his wand, engulfing the ghoul in flames. 

Lucian smiles, his eyes eerily wicked with satisfaction, and repeats the incantation. 

(Casting for 10
Roll Result: 14
Multiplier: 3
AP: 117---> 107)

Once again, the flame streaks across the temple, though not quite as intense this time. 

(Ghoul 2: 105---> 75
Ghoul 2: 75---> 35)

*Ghoul 2*
Lucian's attack captured the attention of the ghoul. It begins to approach the young magician, shambling about five feet. It then raises it's hand, growling. A greenish mist begins emanating from it's decaying claws, giving off the stench of decay once more. 



 

(Your turn.)


----------



## Steelite (Feb 19, 2018)

Victor is staggered a bit from the hit, and growls, baring his teeth out :

- Why you... !

However, Lucian's attack gets his attention, as he realizes the approaching Ghoul 2 is preparing something nasty.
He throws himself back and stands on his tail for a heavy kick at Ghoul 3, trying to knock it against the coffin one more time, then immediately shoulder-bashes Ghoul 2 from his current position with the attack "Confrontation" :

- HERE COMES THE PAIN TRAIN !


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Feb 19, 2018)

Steelite said:


> Victor is staggered a bit from the hit, and growls, baring his teeth out :
> 
> - Why you... !
> 
> ...


(Accuracy: 15
Roll Result: 7)

The Ghoul smashes hard against the iron coffin, the pointed edge of the sarcophagus releasing a loud crack. 

(Ghoul 3: 100---> 70)

(Accuracy: 15
Roll Result: 1 
AP: 105---> 75)

Victor's attack is spot-on, smashing into Ghoul 2 with a massive crash. The ghoul is sent flying, taking an additional amount of damage. 

(Ghoul 2: 105----> 45) 

*Ghoul 4*
The Ghoul slashes at the priest with its decaying hand. 

(Accuracy: 10
Result: 18)

Despite the undead creature's close proximity, its attack misses Corrien almost comically. It makes to strike again.

(Accuracy: 10
Result: 7) 

Its second attack clobbers the priest, knocking him to the ground. 

(Corrien: 75---> 25)

*Corrien*
The priest dazedly spits out a glob of blood, his eyes now unfocused. He grasps at a bottle of liquid, and, uncorking it, splashes it towards his assailant. 

(Accuracy: 15
Roll Result: 7)

The liquid splashes onto Ghoul 4, hissing as the holy water burns into its decayed flesh. 

(Ghoul 4: 150---->100)

With a shout, the priest attempts to stab the ghoul in the chest, right where the liquid made contact. 

(Accuracy: 15
Roll Result: 13)

The priest is lucky, and manages to impale the creature despite his dazed status. With a violent shout, the ghoul erupts into greenish flames, releasing a wind of sulfur-stench. 

(Ghoul 4: Defeated)

*Ghoul 3*
The ghoul growls as it stands, raising its hand once more, not even bothering to waste time moving to prepare its magic. 

*Lucian*
Lucian's eyes darken as he sees the Ghoul make another attempt at a spell. With an enraged shout, he casts Flare.

(Casting for 15
Roll Result: 16
Multiplier: 3
AP: 107----> 92)

The flame rushes out from his wand, engulfing the Ghoul in flames. With grim satisfaction, Lucian repeats the attack. 

(Casting for 15
Roll Result: 17
Multiplier: 2
AP: 92----> 77)

The blast of flame burns the Ghoul to a crisp, and it turns to ash. 

(Ghoul 3: Defeated)

*Ghoul 2*
The ghoul stands, and then steps towards the kangaroo gajuma, swiping at him angrily. 

(Accuracy: 10
Roll Result: 18)

Quite embarrassingly, the ghoul fails to even get close to striking Victor.


----------



## Steelite (Feb 19, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Victor's attack is spot-on, smashing into Ghoul 2 with a massive crash. The ghoul is sent flying, taking an additional amount of damage.


(Heh, I got lucky.)

Victor sees that there's only one ghoul left, and decides to finish the job. This time he wants to act cool, and draws his sword out : it turns out the massive cleaver has a katana sheathed inside, and rhe cleaver blade itself is the scabbard.

- This ends here !

He then cleaves the sword forward in two diagonal slashes : bottom right to upper left, and back.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Feb 19, 2018)

Steelite said:


> (Heh, I got lucky.)
> 
> Victor sees that there's only one ghoul left, and decides to finish the job. This time he wants to act cool, and draws his sword out : it turns out the massive cleaver has a katana sheathed inside, and rhe cleaver blade itself is the scabbard.
> 
> ...



The Ghoul dissolves into dust as the blade passes through its body, the dust transforming into green embers with the faint smell of sulfur.

After the ghoul fully dissolves, Lucian kneels by the priest's side.

"Here," he offers. He takes out a small scroll wrapped around a crystal, capped with a wax seal. Tearing off the wax seal, he places the scroll over one of Corrien's wounds. The crystal and scroll glow sofly, then dissolve into a golden mist, releasing the aroma of baked brownies and healing most of the older man's surface wounds.

"Many thanks, to the both of you," the priest says. He stands with Lucian's help, and then sighs.

"My, what a fool I was. I should have waited, but my confidence got the better of me. We should leave. We can get better acquainted when we are no longer in mortal danger."

Lucian nods. Together the group exits the temple. The sky grows dark as they return to the village, and when they arrive at the Tavern, Corrien is met with the full fury of the Innkeeper.

"*What the bloody gehenna were you thinking, you foolish old man?! Did it occur to you that such a foolish endeavor was likely to get you killed? Or did you conveniently forget that part?" 
*
The Innkeeper inquires dangerously, with a few other choice words hiding in her voice. Corrien seems to cower at her anger, apologizing profusely. She drags him away by his ear, sitting him down at one of the unused tables, tending his wounds and chewing him out like there is no tomorrow.

Lucian takes a seat at his original table while waiting for her anger to subside. 

"Thanks, sir," Lucian says to Victor. "If I'd gone alone, neither me or Mr. Corrien could have survived."


----------



## Steelite (Feb 19, 2018)

Victor chuckles, obviously taking pride in how he managed to help and even save someone's life, but still hiding it.

- Oh, was nothin', kiddo. Couldn't just sit idly by when a lady could make the whole town know about her trouble, haha.

He takes off his gloves and rubs away the sweats on his forehead. One can only imagine how disastrously hot he felt with all his fur coat.

- Victor, local blacksmith. Moved here about 2 years ago.

He then takes a slightly closer look at Lucian.

- Say, you look kind of familiar...

He then tells of a dream he once had a few days ago. He saw himself and a young human magician, along some others, at a night festival in a city, when demons and monsters invaded the area. The team fought off most of them, but they managed to kidnap a woman in the process, and injured the magician. He couldn't remember what happened afterwards, though.
However, he sees that Lucian looks similar to that magician.

- I dunno, I could be wrong, but you does kinda look like that kid.

(Referring to your old RP.)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Feb 20, 2018)

Steelite said:


> Victor chuckles, obviously taking pride in how he managed to help and even save someone's life, but still hiding it.
> 
> - Oh, was nothin', kiddo. Couldn't just sit idly by when a lady could make the whole town know about her trouble, haha.
> 
> ...



"Huh... strange," Lucian says. "It _is _possible to dream of people that you've never met, but rare. And even then, it's usually not prophetic..."

The magician trails off, wheels obviously turning in his head. As he does so, the Innkeeper approaches their table.

"Well, the fool's alive. Thank you, both of you. Lucian, I will make sure to write to your professor about your performance today. Here, I promised payment for the both of you," she says, placing two bags of 300 gald pieces each on the table, as well as 3 Scrolls of Mending.


----------



## Steelite (Feb 20, 2018)

The Gajuma takes out some gald and gives back to the Innkeeper.

- One order of fish, no potato... and one glass of mead, please.

He leans the sword against the table, chuckling about his early experience with mead today.

- So, name's Lucian, eh ? A'ight, Luke, buddy, if you have the time, I have my own magic trick to show you.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Feb 20, 2018)

Steelite said:


> The Gajuma takes out some gald and gives back to the Innkeeper.
> 
> - One order of fish, no potato... and one glass of mead, please.
> 
> ...


Lucian's face goes slightly red at the nickname, but he doesn't say anything about it. 

"That would be pretty cool, actually," he assents. As he finishes the statement, Corrien approaches the table, covered in bandages and smelling like lemon-meringue pie. He looks exhausted, but it's obvious that he has something he needs to say. 

"I'm sorry for causing so much trouble for the both of you, however... there is something I must ask. I entered the temple alone, thinking that I could stop whoever's causing the curse that emanates from within. It's quite obvious now that I would not have survived without your assistance. However, that does not change the fact that _someone _is causing this, and they undoubtedly now know that we're on to them. If this curse is not stopped, and soon, then I fear that our town will be in far greater danger than it is now. If you do not mind me asking, I would request your assistance once more," the priest requests with an air of urgency. 

"I'm willing to help. Mr. Victor, what do you think?" Lucian says, turning to the kangaroo gajuma.


----------



## Steelite (Feb 20, 2018)

Victor raises his eyebrows at the priest's request, then at Lucian's question, but nods without hesitation.

- Heh, count me in. Always love to have some workout.

He almost slips his mouth and says "It won't be free though.", but he manages to holds it back.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Feb 22, 2018)

Steelite said:


> Victor raises his eyebrows at the priest's request, then at Lucian's question, but nods without hesitation.
> 
> - Heh, count me in. Always love to have some workout.
> 
> He almost slips his mouth and says "It won't be free though.", but he manages to holds it back.


"Thank you so much, sir. I'm not asking for your help in exchange for nothing- this is dangerous work. Both of you will be paid," the priest says, "I will suggest that you prepare thoroughly before entering the Barrow." 

Lucian nods, "We should also enter a little bit before noon. That's when the undead- and their master- will be the weakest."


----------



## Steelite (Feb 22, 2018)

The kangaroo Gajuma chuckles :

- Before noon ? As in, before lunch ? That's when I'm at my weakest too, hahaha.

He then just casually puts his hands in his pouch (like someone keeping their hands in their pockets), while looking over the kitchen, wondering if his food is done yet.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Feb 22, 2018)

Steelite said:


> The kangaroo Gajuma chuckles :
> 
> - Before noon ? As in, before lunch ? That's when I'm at my weakest too, hahaha.
> 
> He then just casually puts his hands in his pouch (like someone keeping their hands in their pockets), while looking over the kitchen, wondering if his food is done yet.


The door into the kitchen opens, and the Innkeeper comes out with the gajuma's fish.

"I apologize for the wait. Here you go, sir," she places the plate on the table. She then sees Corrien.

"I suppose you asked these two to fix whatever's happening in the Barrow? Well," she looks to the gajuma and magician, "Don't you two get yourselves killed in there. If you run into anything too dangerous, _get out of there."
_
With that, she places two keys on the table. "Lucian, your room's been payed for by the Conservatory. Sir, if you need a room, then this key's for you. Free of charge."

She turns to go to another table, occupied by a sketchy looking leopard gajuma. 

Lucian sighs, then picks up his bag and stands, taking his key from the table. "I'd better retire for the night. There are a few things that I should buy before we go in, so if you want to talk over planning or anything, I should be in the marketplace. See you tomorrow."


----------



## Steelite (Feb 22, 2018)

-A'ight, a'ight, carry on. Though if you need anything to do with your equipment, I'm sittin' right here, hehe.

He then grabs the mug of mead (and forgets that his stomach is still empty, because he's too thirsty for that) and goes for a big chug... and then feels like he could breathe fire.

- Blaaaaaaargh !

He wipes his mouth.

- Ahem, sorry 'bout that.


----------



## Steelite (Feb 23, 2018)

(Hey, is it alright if I include necromancy-based magic that never fails, but at the cost of* also affecting the caster* ? Such as damaging both the caster and the target, etc.)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Feb 23, 2018)

Steelite said:


> (Hey, is it alright if I include necromancy-based magic that never fails, but at the cost of* also affecting the caster* ? Such as damaging both the caster and the target, etc.)


(Alright, but make sure you keep it in the bounds of common sense. Nothing over the top. Preferably not too much weaker or stronger than Lucian's Flare in terms of damage-value.

Oh, and the fight gave us 10 Exp. each. We have 40 EXP before Lv. 2, where we can choose to increase five skill points total.)


----------



## Steelite (Feb 23, 2018)

(Actually, scratch that. I'll stick to physical strikes. Forget I asked.)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Feb 24, 2018)

Steelite said:


> (Actually, scratch that. I'll stick to physical strikes. Forget I asked.)


(K.
I am turning to the next day, unless there's anything your character wishes to do this evening.)


----------



## Steelite (Feb 24, 2018)

(Nope, nothing else. Just skip ahead.)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Feb 24, 2018)

Steelite said:


> (Nope, nothing else. Just skip ahead.)


(Got it. I'm also posting the general information of Halluk.)


Spoiler: Halluk Information



Residential Area


Corrien’s Residence


House 1


House 2


House 3


House 4


House 5


Hermit’s House
Market Circle


City Well


Jewelry Stall


Fish Stall


Produce Stall


Potion Stall


Flower Stall


Leather Stall


Halluk General Store


The Traveler’s Armory


Halluk Chapel of the Empyrean Church
Halluk Dock


Guard Ferry


Fishing Boats


Private Canoes
Inn and Stables


Riverside Inn and Tavern


Riverside Stables



Description of Stalls and Shops+ Merchandise

Jewelry Stall- A stall owned by one of the local jewelers, Magetti. He is an Otter Gajuma who buys most of his materials from Berna and travellers. His stall has amulets, rings, necklaces, and gemstones. He can be hired to create custom jewelry, but being the only jeweler in town, Magetti charges a high price. His current merchandise is:


Amethyst Necklace, 100 Gald- A rather simple amethyst necklace, made with silver. 25% chance to resist drunkenness and Charm.


Silver Ring, 100 Gald- A simple silver ring. 2 point resistance to damage inflicted by an undead source.


Quartz Bracelet, 150 Gald- An odd yet charming bracelet, with clear quartz set in the chain. Increases the wearer’s magical skills by two points.
Fish Stall- a stall owned by one of the local fishermen, Hod. Hod is a human, and most of the fish he catches himself. The fish are preserved in magic ice, and are always fresh. Hod’s current merchandise is:


Gata Sunny, 30 Gald- A small fish, common in the Gata River. Can serve as one ration for one person. Mild taste.


Gatal Pike, 80 Gald- A large fish, rare in this area of the Gata River. Can serve the whole party. Good taste.


Fishy Fish, 1 Gald- A mysterious piece of fish. Don't ask what part it's from. Edible, but there's a 10% chance that you will get sick the next morning.
Produce Stall- a stall owned by a grumpy orcish farmer, who calls himself Burduk. He doesn’t talk much. His produce is always in good condition, but his prices are very high unless he's in a good mood. *Only Available after clearing the temple.  His current merchandise is:


Apple, 50 Gald- really sweet and juicy, can be eaten on its own. Burduk will be grumpy if you buy just one…


Blorange, 90 Gald- a type of orange developed by Burduk. May have magical properties. (Allows a character to recover from KO instantly if they ate the Blorange during the last 24 hours.) If you buy a lot of Apples, Burduk just might consider adding a Blorange. (Comes from an old Orcish word for walking off an injury, combined with the Common word orange.)


Cabbage, 20 Gald- just a normal head of cabbage.


Peas, 40 Gald- some people like them, some people don't.
Potion Stall- owned by Pernelle Soleia, a local alchemist and sorceress. She is a half elf, and is married to her Alchemist husband, Nicholas Soleia. Her current merchandise is:


Myst Potion, 30 Gald- same effect as the maximum power of the spell, Healing


Nectar, 40 Gald- An attempt by mortals to mimic the divine drink of the Olympean Eidolic Gods. It restores 50 AP when ingested.


Icy Concoction, 80 Gald- can be thrown at an enemy to deal 1 d20 in ice damage.


Owl-eye Potion, 100 Gald- When ingested, this mixture will allow the drinker to see in the dark as if it were day.


Weak Poison, 120 Gald- When applied to a sword, inflicts one stack of poison on the next strike.
Flower Stall Inventory- A stall owned by a kindly old lady, Fleur Parfum.


Rose Bouquet- A Bouquet of Roses that is absolutely useless unless given as a gift. 25 gald.


Lavender- A single lavender plant, which can be used to make potions and dyes. 30 gald.


Estrexia Bouquet- A Bouquet of Estrexia Plants, a very beautiful type of white and yellow flower that gives off a relaxing scent. 45 gald.
Leather Stall Inventory- Owned by a shady black panther Gajuma who calls himself Sylvester. He can be described as a creep, but he has good product.


Leather Armor- A type of weak armor, crafted from leather. The armor rating is 5. Not much to look at, but something’s better than nothing. 100 gald.


Leather Gauntlets- Gloves made out of hardened leather. The armor rating is 6. 55 Gald.


Leather Helmet- A rather flimsy helmet crafted from leather. The armor rating is 5. 50 Gald.


Leather Boots- A pair of boots made from hardened leather. Provides an armor rating of 5. 60 gald.


Leather Whip- A whip crafted from leather. Not very useful, unless you’re taming monsters… or you’re into some pretty strange stuff. Weapon rating is 24. Costs 110 gald.
Halluk General Store- a small shop owned by a former sorceress and her familiar, a black cat who calls himself Grimoire. Will buy and sell any item as long as it does not have connections to crime or demonic magic.


Rope, 25 ft., 50 Gald- 25 feet of rope, which can be used multiple times unless destroyed.


Lockpicks, 2 Gald per pick- A small piece of metal used to open locked doors. If you use it for crime and it gets out to her, she may actually murder you.


Tarot Cards, Full Deck, 25 Gald- A box of Tarot cards, which can be used for the divining of the future or as reusable catalyst for summoning spirits.


Pan Flute, 35 Gald- A small set of reeds, fashioned into a musical instrument.


Cloth Wrap, 30 Gald- A wrap of cloth, with very little use.


Book of Summoning Jack Frost, 80 Gald- A book about the rituals required to summon and create contracts with Jack Frost. Generally useless for anyone without an affinity with the Magician Arcana, unless they make use of a Tarot Card of the corresponding Arcana as a catalyst. In combat, the summoner of this spirit can control the spirit as an extra character.


Book of Dancing Fire, 150 Gald- A spellbook containing the spells Unburning Fire (20<), Flareburst (25<), and Guiding Flames (Any Skill)


Book of Guarded Groves, 150 Gald- A spellbook that can be used to learn the protection spells Aura Shield (20<, Ritual, No chance of failure), Active Ward (Any Skill), and Locational Barrier (50, Ritual).  
The Traveler’s Armory- A blacksmith’s shop owned by a dwarf. Sells well made, yet fairly inexpensive weapons and armor.


Simple Chainmail, 150 Gald- A chainmail shirt, worn over the torso. Protects the chest and arms. Has an Armor Rating of 8. Weighs 28 Pounds.


Iron Helmet, 90 Gald- A Helmet crafted from iron, protecting the head. Provides an armor rating of 6. Weighs about 6-7.2 pounds.


Iron Gauntlets, 95 Gald- A pair of chainmail gauntlets, which protect the hands and provides an armor rating of 7. Each one weighs around one pound.


Iron Boots, 100 Gald- A pair of iron boots. Protects the feet. Provides an armor rating of 5. Weighs 8 pounds.


Iron Sword, 120 Gald- A 3 foot long blade, made of iron. Has a damage rating of 60. Weighs 15 Pounds.


Iron Dagger, 80 Gald- A small dagger, made of iron. Has a damage rating of 40. Weighs 5 Pounds.


Iron Shield, 145 Gald- A simple shield made from iron. Has an Activated Armor Rating of 15. Weighs 20 pounds.
Halluk Chapel of the Empyrean Church- The town’s chapel. Its resident priest is a man named Corrien, who has gone missing in the old Temple. 

Locations on the Dock

Guard Ferry- The ferry that the Halluk Guard uses to send guardsmen quickly to and from Berna. Not open to the general public unless its an emergency.

Berna-bound Ferry- A ferry that brings people to and from Berna. Costs 150 Gald to board.

Private Canoes- Canoes owned by members of the village. Do not take without permission!!


Inn and Stables

Riverside Inn and Tavern- the local gathering place. Has fairly good drink and decent food when it has supplies, but is usually quite empty. It is owned and run by a former adventurer.


Beer


Mead


Fish and Potatoes-


Beef Stew-30 Gald *Only available after clearing the temple.



The next morning, in the market square...

Lucian stands in the General Store, examining a book bound in leather and wood. The title reads_ Book of Guarded Groves. _In his left hand is the _Book of Dancing Fire. 
_
Seemingly satisfied, the magician goes to talk to the shopkeeper. After buying the books, he leaves the shop, going to examine the Fish Stall. 

(Lucian's Gald: 170)


----------



## Steelite (Feb 24, 2018)

(Aw man, I was hoping to be a blacksmith and have a workshop around here.)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Feb 24, 2018)

Steelite said:


> (Aw man, I was hoping to be a blacksmith and have a workshop around here.)


(If you want to write up an inventory of what your shop has, then go right ahead. The dwarf guy's shop only sells iron stuff, and I didn't want to assume to know what you would have. You can sell stuff that's stronger than the blacksmith's iron stuff, just make sure to price it accordingly. I would suggest staying within being twice as effective as the Traveler's Armory's armors, and up to 25 points stronger compared to his weapons.)


----------



## Steelite (Feb 25, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> You can sell stuff that's stronger than the blacksmith's iron stuff, just make sure to price it accordingly. I would suggest staying within being twice as effective as the Traveler's Armory's armors, and up to 25 points stronger compared to his weapons.


(Haha, now we're talking ! Time to shine, baby !)
(Just for convenience : gald is "g", armor-rating is AR and damage-rating is DR. Weight unit is "w", cuz I don't wanna use a calculator every time I see "pounds".)
(Oh and, if you suggest my weapons to be at most 25 points stronger than the iron ones, then I might wanna change the DR of my sword, too.)

Red Alert : A workshop owned by Victor, just at the entrance of a small alley. While it features a good selection of armors and a wide range of weapons, its location and low-budget interior more than hints at how many customers Victor gets, compared to the "more visible" Traveler's Armory in the town.


Spoiler: Black Steel Knight Set



A set of armor fashioned after that of a knight of the Round Table, in King Arthur's era. Reinforced and hardened, and slightly over-burned, the armor appears rusted due to the black marks,  ut is actually extremely durable.

Black Steel Helm : 30 AR / 300g / 9w
Black Steel Shoulders : 30 AR / 300g / 10w
Black Steel Vest : 35 AR / 350g / 18w
Black Steel Gauntlets : 30 AR / 300g / 6w
Black Steel Leggings : 35 AR / 350g / 10w
Black Steel Boots : 30 AR / 300g / 6w
Full set : 190 AR / 1900g / 59w






Spoiler: Titanium March Set



A set of military uniform designed after that of the infantry soldier, but plated with layers of titanium similar to a chainmail outside the whole set. Lightweight and sturdy enough to be worn by even magicians.

Titanium Visor : 10 AR / 100g / 2w
Titanium Scarf : 10 AR / 100g / 1w
Titanium Jacket : 20 AR / 200g / 3w
Titanium Gloves : 15 AR / 150g / 2w
Titanium Pants : 20 AR / 200g / 2w
Titanium Shoes : 15 AR / 150g / 1w
Full set : 90 AR / 900g / 12w






Spoiler: Weapons










Sky-forge Steel Dagger : 60 DR / 300g / 2.5w






Sky-forge Steel Sword : 80 DR / 400g 10w






Sky-forge Steel Great-sword : 100 DR / 500g / 17w


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Feb 25, 2018)

Steelite said:


> (Updated the damage value)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(Keep your equipped weapons within the 20 damage range of their original values, too, please. The x2 allowance is only for armor.)


----------



## Steelite (Feb 25, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> (Keep your equipped weapons within the 20 damage range of their original values, too, please. The x2 allowance is only for armor.)


(Aaaay, alright. Edited.)


----------



## SlyRiolu (Feb 25, 2018)

*Character Sheet Format- required*
Health: 105
Action Points: 140
Armor Rating: 10
Accuracy: 1
Strength: 6
Speed: 13
Acrobatics: 8
Perception: 15
Thaumaturgy: 10
Restoration: 10
Conjuration: 10
Elementalism: 17
Personality/ Charisma: 14
Reflex: 14

(I'm going to be using a Secretarybird named Flynn since he's new to my roster and I need to build him up for a story i'm planning. So don't expect him to have only a single way he'll act.)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Feb 25, 2018)

SlyRiolu said:


> *Character Sheet Format- required*
> Health: 105
> Action Points: 115
> Armor Rating: 7
> ...


(Ok, could you please give a description of his appearance, equipment, and abilities with your CS? Sorry, I failed to post that part of the format until a bit later on the first page.)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Feb 26, 2018)

As Lucian examines the fish, he decides to go with the Gatal Pike. He pays the fishmonger, Hod, and then puts the wrapped fish in his bag and returns to the Inn. 

As he steps inside, he asks the Innkeeper a question. She nods, and then brings out two scrolls, wrapped around bluish crystal.


----------



## Steelite (Feb 27, 2018)

Meanwhile, at Victor's workshop...
Victor feels that there'd be a lot of workout today, and as such it'd be necessary to stock on some potions in case things get ugly and his first-aid kit isn't enough.
This time he leaves the scabbard back at home, however, seeing that the size of the whole thing would be far too much of a problem for him when indoors.
He wears the usual attire, but with now with a belt about as wide as that which gladiators usually wear. His small first-aid kit hangs on the belt, the left of his waist, while the right side is loaded with 8 Myst and 3 Nectar. One slot is left empty.
Once done at the potion shop, he makes his way to the inn. His left hand is spinning/fiddling with the grip of the sword like it's a switch blade.

- Alright, who's ready for some good time at the night club ?


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Feb 28, 2018)

Lucian looks highly confused at the reference to nightclubs, but puts the wrapped scrolls and fish into a pouch on his bag, placing a pile of coins on the table. 

"I'm ready to go. I can read this on the way there- one of these should be pretty helpful," Lucian says, holding up _The Book of Guarded Groves. 
_
"Oh, and I have lunch," he says, pointing to the fish in the pouch of his bag.


----------



## SlyRiolu (Feb 28, 2018)

Ok, could you please give a description of his appearance, equipment, and abilities with your CS
(I'm changing it to Averi since I've got Flynn figured out now.)
Appearance: Leather vest with a blue shirt under it, grey pants, her physical appearance is my profile picture mixed with this





Equipment: 3 bear traps that jaws are more like knife blades, a machete, steel gloves,

Abilities:

Exhaust and Punish (100 AP): When enemy is out of action points or is under 50% Averi may throw a bear trap with a 50% chance of hitting (75% when with a CC ability). Once/if the bear trap is removed it will cause moderate to heavy damage overtime.

(Kicks don't work on huge enemies)
Basic Kick (30): A side kick that can be used to cancel a slow attack from an opponent or to knock away opponents. Soon following it up with a lunge attack from the machete. If target is affected by a status effect do 15% more damage (stacks).

Running Kick(40): Charge at the enemy no mater the distance. Use to stop an opponent for a turn by knocking them down.

Dishonorable Retreat (20): This ability has priority Averi may be able to retreat while throwing sand at the opponent blinding them reducing their accuracy for her retreat.

Vicious Charge (50): Charge at the enemy no mater the distance. Depending on how much health she has 100-25% damage will multiply up to 3. 1x per 25% health. (Or is that too powerful)

Set Trap (20): Set a trap on a surrounding tile and if an enemy steps in it it will i'm mobilize them to get a free hit off of.

Enchant (40): Buff a weapon with a random element.

Passive: Hunt the Weak
If enemy is affected by a status effect do 15% damage more damage (doesn't stack) but -5% damage when not affected.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Mar 1, 2018)

(Would love to join this as well, if and when there’s room.)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Mar 1, 2018)

Abyssalrider said:


> (Would love to join this as well, if and when there’s room.)


(That would be great, please do. You should probably do your CS and insert your character now. @SlyRiolu same goes for you, too.)


----------



## SlyRiolu (Mar 1, 2018)

(I'm sorry what is a CS? A character Sheet?


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Mar 1, 2018)

SlyRiolu said:


> (I'm sorry what is a CS? A character Sheet?


(Sorry, I meant that you can just insert yourself now. Your character sheet is already fine.)


----------



## KittyEbon (Mar 1, 2018)

Do you have room for one more character?


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Mar 1, 2018)

KittyEbon said:


> Do you have room for one more character?


(I would wait until we get to the next city, unless you want to be a reserve combat member. Four is the maximum amount of party members I want in combat at a time, but it would be nice to have backup if someone needs to switch out and recover for a bit.)


----------



## SlyRiolu (Mar 1, 2018)

(Actually I'm going to edit Averi's passive a bit for it's a bit more balanced. Also I'm going to change some stats like boosting elementalism since I realized she's a glass cannon.)

Averi's right gauntlet was dented due to her throwing a bear trap wrong in the wrong and getting stuck momentarily during a fight. Even if the gauntlet was just dented she didn't want it to become broken. She always thought of the gauntlets as lucky charms since she survived all her hostile encounters with them. 

Seeing that the Traverlers armory was packed she wandered the town seeing if there was another place to get her amour piece repaired. Luckily there was a place it was in an alley way the place was a bit shady. However, even thought she's usually more patient than most she can't stand standing in line doing nothing. When she entered there were two people already in.

"I'm sorry to interrupt but may you repair my gauntlet it's just a dent. So name the price, I pay, and yep..." Averi said.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Mar 1, 2018)

SlyRiolu said:


> (Actually I'm going to edit Averi's passive a bit for it's a bit more balanced. Also I'm going to change some stats like boosting elementalism since I realized she's a glass cannon.)
> 
> Averi's right gauntlet was dented due to her throwing a bear trap wrong in the wrong and getting stuck momentarily during a fight. Even if the gauntlet was just dented she didn't want it to become broken. She always thought of the gauntlets as lucky charms since she survived all her hostile encounters with them.
> 
> ...


(The Inn's on the edge of town by the way, but no big deal. Should have mentioned it earlier.)


----------



## KittyEbon (Mar 1, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> (I would wait until we get to the next city, unless you want to be a reserve combat member. Four is the maximum amount of party members I want in combat at a time, but it would be nice to have backup if someone needs to switch out and recover for a bit.)


Ok. Can I go ahead and set up a character sheet?


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Mar 1, 2018)

KittyEbon said:


> Ok. Can I go ahead and set up a character sheet?


(Yep.)


----------



## KittyEbon (Mar 1, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> (Yep.)


Yay. Thank you!


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Mar 1, 2018)

Character Data:
Name: Martin
Race: Gajuma (otter)
Height: 5’10”
Weight: 145 pounds
Appearance: light grey otter, green eyes, dark blue spots made of scales on his shoulders and a double column of smaller spots down his back.


Spoiler: Appearance







Background: grew up in the forest, hunted for food all his life and now finds work as a ranger in the forest he grew up in. Proud of his hunting skill and makes sure others know he’s good at it. Hesitant to trust “urbans” as he calls them, usually annoyed by their lack of respect for nature and inability to become part of it.

Character Stats:
Health- 125
AP (Action Points)- 90
Armor Rating- 6
Accuracy- 18
Strength- 8
Speed- 10
Acrobatics- 6
Perception- 18
Thaumaturgy- 6
Restoration- 16
Conjuration- 0
Elementalism- 0
Personality- 15
Reflex- 18

Character Equipment and Items:
Weapons
Handmade harpoon/spear: 40 damage
Bladed forearm guards: 25 damage
Items- Utility knife, basic first aid kit.
Clothing- handmade bone/leather armor he fashioned himsef out of the remains of the animals he’s hunted over the years. Designed for minimal bulk and treated to not hinder movement underwater.

Character Abilities:
Magic: Antidote: 40 mp, cures poison or venom. If it fails, effect is transferred to the caster and becomes 10% more potent.
Passive: *Hunter’s Sense*: a skilled tracker and hunter, can track location of most creatures/beings by scent or sound if perception check passes.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Mar 1, 2018)

(was tempted to put in a "hunter's step" passive or something to reflect his lifestyle as a hunter and kind of mask his presence from enemies until the first strike. but figured that would be overpowered. the low magic skills reflect his growing up alone and without a formal education, only the restoration skill is higher as he needed to learn something to cure poison and venom from his various prey.)


----------



## Steelite (Mar 1, 2018)

Seeing that the Traverlers armory was packed she wandered the town seeing if there was another place to get her amour piece repaired. Luckily there was a place it was in an alley way the place was a bit shady. However, even thought she's usually more patient than most she can't stand standing in line doing nothing. When she entered there were two people already in.[/QUOTE]
Meanwhile, at the inn...
When Averi enters Victor's workshop, a loud but short "beeep" sound rings in the air, almost like some sort of phone. Victor pulls out a small device from his pocket and checks the "notifications", seeing that there're customers in his shop.




DragonMaster21 said:


> Lucian looks highly confused at the reference to nightclubs, but puts the wrapped scrolls and fish into a pouch on his bag, placing a pile of coins on the table.
> 
> "I'm ready to go. I can read this on the way there- one of these should be pretty helpful," Lucian says, holding up _The Book of Guarded Groves.
> _
> "Oh, and I have lunch," he says, pointing to the fish in the pouch of his bag.


- Uh, just one sec. Got a few customers at my shop. Back in a sec.

Just before he leaves, though...

- oh and, uh, lady ? I'd like a bottle of mead for takeaway, please. Will pay when I return.



SlyRiolu said:


> "I'm sorry to interrupt but may you repair my gauntlet it's just a dent. So name the price, I pay, and yep..." Averi said.


Victor returns just in time and sees Averi :

- Welcome, welcome, to the Red Alert.

He then takes a quick look at Averi's gauntlets and clicks his tongue :

- Can't really name the price until I know what it takes to get these fixed, but I assure you that I won't over-charge, and it won't take long. Have a seat and I'll work on it right before your eyes to be sure !


----------



## SlyRiolu (Mar 1, 2018)

"Yep here you go. What would be the price?" Averi replied proceeding to hand over the gauntlets. She was slightly shocked that the owner just came into the shop as if on cue.
(Guess reading the most recent page wasn't enough.)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Mar 1, 2018)

As Lucian waits, he decides to read the first spell in _The Book of Guarded Groves. 

The following is a time-honored ritual, which produces a thin layer of protective Mist around the subject, the strength of which is decided by the skill of the caster. It has been given many names, but its Orthodox Designation is Aura Shield.
_
Lucian skims through the unimportant aspects of its properties, already being somewhat familiar with it due to his classes. However, he is fairly certain that he will be able to cast it without difficulties. 



Spoiler: Aura Shield



*Aura Shield, Ritual- *The caster invokes the Mist and draws several hieroglyphic sigils on or near the skin/ fur of the subject, granting them a +20 armor rating.


----------



## Steelite (Mar 2, 2018)

SlyRiolu said:


> "Yep here you go. What would be the price?" Averi replied proceeding to hand over the gauntlets. She was slightly shocked that the owner just came into the shop as if on cue.


Victor takes the gauntlets and walk to the work-bench just outside the shop, near the door. He begins to carefully scrub the surface of the gauntlets, then pins the pieces together tighter. Finally, he cleans them off with a piece of cloth, before giving them back to Averi.
All within only 2 minutes.

- Here you go, good as new. That'd be 40 gald, please.

He then points at the other weapons and armors in the shop.

- Feel free to look around. Lemme know if you like anythin'.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Mar 2, 2018)

an otter gajuma walks into the tavern, handing the barkeep some fresh fish while ordering a couple fried fish for himself and sits down at a table in the corner. He removes the spear from his back and sets it against the wall next to him before leaning back and closing his eyes to yawn.


----------



## Steelite (Mar 2, 2018)

(Lemme just redo my CS in one post for easier referrence. Also changing my weapons.)

BASIC INFO
NAME : Victor
GENDER : male
SPECIES : Gajuma (kangaroo-raptor in appearance)
HEIGHT : 175cm
WEIGHT : 150kg


BASIC STATS
Health : 150
Action Points : 175
Armor Rating : 15
Accuracy : 15
Strength : 10
Speed : 5
Acrobatics : 5
Perception : 10
Thaumaturgy : 0
Restoration : 0
Conjuration : 0
Elementalism : 0
Personality / charisma : 5
Reflex : 10


USED WEAPON
*Dynamite* : An explosive that can be thrown up to 3 tiles away from the user, or placed at the user's location. It does splash 40 damage to a square of 9 tiles upon impact (when thrown), or to all 8 tiles around the user (when placed down). Reusable, costs no AP, has no cool-down, and can be upgraded.


ITEMS
*First Aid Kit* : A medium-sized pouch filled with basic medical equipment needed such as bandages, cloths, and pesticides. When used, immediately restores 40HP and stops negative status effects such as bleeding and poison. Reusable and can be upgraded, but has a 2-turn cool-down.
*Repair Hammer* : A small hammer used for repairing and temporarily reinforcing equipment, as well as salvaging unneeded ones.
*Myst Potion* x8 : HP potion
_*Nectar Potion*_ x3 : AP potion
*Mead* x1 : A good drink to warm one's belly, but not recommended when used with low alcohol tolerance, or an empty stomach.


----------



## KittyEbon (Mar 2, 2018)

Name: Mirque

Gender: Male

Race: Familiar/ Amiohne

Height: 7cm/127cm 

Weight: 327g/32 lbs

Occupation: Assassin

Background: Mirque is a unique familiar, and is never summoned through regular means. Before he would only come j to this world at the behest of some great tragedy, acting as a reminder to mortals the consequences that befall the evil acts so common in the world today. He would bring disease, famine, even rebellion with him and so many like him. He is a spirit of vengeance, a reminder of the insanity that plagues mortals. 

He entered the mortal realm on the coattails of a powerful spell that left a small village a shambling mass of zombies from a small collection of powerful Raepereven. They were attempting to oust several Amiohne from the village and mostly succeeded save for one, the youngest in fact, a boy. Mirque entered the realm to find the boy near death, frail, and without a will to go on. Mirque took pity on the boy and formed a pact with him. Due to the boy’s frail state he didn't survive, his consciousness fading. For reasons foreign to Mirque he felt a cold rage at this.pThe body survived the ordeal and Mirque took it as his own, vowing to make the Raepereven disparity before the face of one of their victims and with his abundance of magic set upon the one’s responsible with his perverse magic. The boy’s unique magic was twisted due to his and Mirque’s union amplifying Mirque’s power over the undead. 

He can commune with spirits if the deceased and read the blanket thoughts of most mortals (this ehatvjavent learned to protect their minds. With applied magical force Mirque can weave illusions, making his targets see, feel, or experience anything he wishes within reason. He can swap between the for of a white rat and a frail, gaunt boy. 

He walks the land causing chaos among the Raepereven and any others who cross him. Using illusions, deals with the more malevolent spirits and simple bloodshed has driven his intended targets to insanity. Enjoys the game of picking apart those he chooses to rip apart. Sadistic, tenacious, and clever, Mirque has come to live for the kill, acting as an assassin of sorts for those willing to pay for it in the realm of blood contracts. These contracts allow him to call upon the recipients at any given time. This is a tactic he’s used for centuries before becoming what he is now. 

He feeds on raw flesh and will even steal the life essence of those he eats. 

Equipment: 
Jagged bone dagger: made from the bones of his first kill, made from the femur and hardened through alchemical means. Can deal 20-30 points of damage with 5 points of bleeding damage. 
Ratty clothes: No protective bonus but offers some acrobatic boost. (+1)

Stats:
Health: 80
AP:150
Armor Rating: 0
Accuracy: 7
Strength: 1 (Body is frail and technically dead) 
Speed:10
Acrobatics: 7
Perception: 11
Thaumaturgy: 17
Restoration: 0
Conjuration: 13
Elementalism: 0
Personality: 6 (A chilling presence and lack of any empathy make him unhinged to those around him) 
Reflex: 12




Abilities:

Passive:
Agent of Fear: Mirque’s unnatural presence can unnerve those around him, friend and foe alike giving them a decrease in Accuracy and Reflex and boosts his skill with fear inducing illusions. 

Magic: 
Illusionary Magic: (20-50 AP.) Crafts illusions that mess with the target’s perception and can even unhinge them. Intensity dictates magic consumed.

Rat Guise: (70 AP) Transforms into a rat. 

Pestilent Swarm: (120 AP) summons rabid rats to him to swarm a target, biting and scratching them to deal low amounts of damage, or act as a distraction. Will even cannibalize his lesser brethren to heal himself.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Mar 2, 2018)

Steelite said:


> (Lemme just redo my CS in one post for easier referrence. Also changing my weapons.)
> 
> BASIC INFO
> NAME : Victor
> ...


(Are you still going to be using your sword, or no?)


----------



## Steelite (Mar 2, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> (Are you still going to be using your sword, or no?)


(Oooon 2nd thought yeah, still bringing in the sword. Just no scabbard.)


----------



## SlyRiolu (Mar 2, 2018)

"That was fast thank you." Averi said handing over the gold. "I don't think I can afford anything without thinking I can't comfortably afford this they interest me. All I'm saying is that I will probably come back when I have the money." She added proceeding to slip on the repaired gauntlets.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Mar 2, 2018)

Steelite said:


> (Oooon 2nd thought yeah, still bringing in the sword. Just no scabbard.)


(Ok.) 



Abyssalrider said:


> an otter gajuma walks into the tavern, handing the barkeep some fresh fish while ordering a couple fried fish for himself and sits down at a table in the corner. He removes the spear from his back and sets it against the wall next to him before leaning back and closing his eyes to yawn.



Lucian looks up from his book as the gajuma enters the tavern. He observes the otter's armor, which seems to be made of a combination of leather and bone. He gives a terse wave, then returns to reading the book. He is now skimming through the book's information on  Active Wards. 

_Another spell, though a slightly more recent discovery, is the Active Ward. This is a spell that produces a shield of magical energy, protecting the caster from harm. It will remain in place until destroyed. 
_
He continues past the other bits of information, then reads up on its actual casting. 



Spoiler: Active Ward



*Active Ward, Any Skill- *Invoking the Mist with the word N'dah, the caster produces a magical shield of energy in 3 tile diameter around themselves. The shield has health equal to 1d4 times the amount of AP they used. If it fails, their maximum health is lowered by the same amount of AP that they used.


----------



## Steelite (Mar 2, 2018)

SlyRiolu said:


> "That was fast thank you." Averi said handing over the gold. "I don't think I can afford anything without thinking I can't comfortably afford this they interest me. All I'm saying is that I will probably come back when I have the money." She added proceeding to slip on the repaired gauntlets.


- Any time, pal. Heh, good to see another roo around here.

He chuckles a bit when "commenting" on his client's species (and hopes he doesn't sound racist !).

- In any case, I'm gonna close the shop for now. Got some errand to run today, if you excuse me.

... back at the inn...

Victor returns and heads straight inside, only glancing at the otter, before walking to the party.

- Alright, back. So, we ready to go yet ? Before my empty stomach gets on my nerves.

He activates the sonic saber, and readies a in his off hand (left) a large pack of dynamites.

- This time we're bringing the noise for sure, hehehe.


----------



## SlyRiolu (Mar 2, 2018)

"Alright see you." Averi replied going out of the building. Soon wandering around basically just looking for something to do for a while like find some bounty or "fetch me this" mission. She soon entered the towns tavern just eavesdropping on conversations until she could find something to do.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Mar 3, 2018)

Steelite said:


> - Any time, pal. Heh, good to see another roo around here.
> 
> He chuckles a bit when "commenting" on his client's species (and hopes he doesn't sound racist !).
> 
> ...



Lucian looks slightly alarmed at the addition of dynamite to the gajuma's arsenal, but figures that it should be helpful. Looking briefly towards the door as another person enters the Tavern, he nods.

"Yeah, let's do this. If we leave now, we'll arrive a bit before noon. We should go in at our best- we can eat before we enter."


----------



## Steelite (Mar 3, 2018)

Victor shakes his head and chuckles :

- Oh I was just kidding. If you wanna fill your stomach before workout, feel free to. Me, I prefer after.

He then turns to the innkeeper and gives her some gald.

- Oh and here's for the takeaway mead.

Finally, he glances back at Lucian :

- Hey, do you think this thing is flammable ? Cuz I got a crazy idea for our dead DJ, haha.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Mar 4, 2018)

"Are you talking about the mead? I doubt it, not enough alcohol. Unfortunately," he says as he slings his bag over his shoulder.

He starts towards the door, glancing before the two newcomers before exiting into the near-miday air.


----------



## Steelite (Mar 4, 2018)

Victor clicks his tongue at Lucian's comment about the mead :

- Aaaaw... there goes my super cool move.

He then simply shrugs, puts it back in his belt, and follows the magician.

- Alrighty, so what do ye know about this big bad boss we're gonna face ? And how do ye know those corpses get stronger at night ?


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Mar 4, 2018)

Steelite said:


> Victor clicks his tongue at Lucian's comment about the mead :
> 
> - Aaaaw... there goes my super cool move.
> 
> ...



"He's definitely mortal, like us. It would take too much power for anything else to enter the Barrow. Even gods need permission to enter a sanctified resting place. That's divine law, practically unbreakable. We mortals, however, can go wherever we please. As for why the undead are stronger at night- well, no one really knows. There are hypothesises, that's for sure, but nothing really concrete. But the undead are connected to darkness, thats certain. The brighter the sun, the weaker they are," Lucian explains as they walk.

*Meanwhile, in the Tavern...*
As soon as the gajuma and young magician pass through the door, the room becomes noticeably colder. The two newcomers can see that the light of the windows have dulled, yet there is not a cloud in the sky. Neither the Innkeeper nor the other patrons seem to notice.

An ethereal, wordless thought begins whispering in the back of their minds- pleading with them to follow, yet it doesn't push. It would be quite easy to ignore, if one would choose to...


----------



## SlyRiolu (Mar 4, 2018)

(Wait who's the young magician? Me? Since using the process of elimination...)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Mar 4, 2018)

SlyRiolu said:


> (Wait who's the young magician? Me? Since using the process of elimination...)


(No, it's my character, Lucian. He is an apprentice human magician, about 18 years old. Should have used names, sorry.)


----------



## SlyRiolu (Mar 4, 2018)

(No problem! Also I guess you didn't see my edit on my post a while ago but I'm in the tavern. Just noting that since I don't want to be left out or i want something to do.)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Mar 4, 2018)

SlyRiolu said:


> (No problem! Also I guess you didn't see my edit on my post a while ago but I'm in the tavern. Just noting that since I don't want to be left out or i want something to do.)


(Ok. You should follow behind Victor and Lucian. We'll notice your following on the way to the Barrow. @Abyssalrider , if you want to participate in the dungeon, you should follow, too.)


----------



## Steelite (Mar 4, 2018)

Victor chuckles :

- Ha, and I thought gods can go wherever they want, and we mortals can't, instead.

He looks skyward :

- Who'd have thought even lordship has its own ordeals... reminds me of a land I was once in, long ago, before I moved here.

According to Victor, there was a kingdom where those titled "Lords of Cinder" were to sacrifice themselves to keep a sacred fire going. The people there considered the fire to be a symbol of protection, wealth and prosperity. Unknown to them, however, the fire being prevented from dying out by its natural course had resulted in a curse that turned all living creatures there undead : while they cannot die by normal means, their humanity/sanity would, until they become no more than mindless zombies.
Soon, the truth about the curse surfaced, and most of those destined to be Lords of Cinder rejected their duty, wishing for the fire to die out and the undead curse to end for good, as nature would do its course.

(Dark Souls, baby.)

Victor chuckles at the current situation of that land :

- If I were to be a lord or a god now, with that kind of duty, I'd say nope faster than a heart beat, haha.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Mar 5, 2018)

The otter eats his food before picking up his spear and getting up, placing it on his back once more as he walks out the door to quietly follow and observe the odd pair. Making sure his armor was still properly secured in place, satisfied he then resumed walking.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Mar 5, 2018)

Steelite said:


> Victor chuckles :
> 
> - Ha, and I thought gods can go wherever they want, and we mortals can't, instead.
> 
> ...


"Huh, the worlds a big place. That land must have escaped the eyes of the history books..." Lucian says as they continue walking.



Abyssalrider said:


> The otter eats his food before picking up his spear and getting up, placing it on his back once more as he walks out the door to quietly follow and observe the odd pair. Making sure his armor was still properly secured in place, satisfied he then resumed walking.


As the otter resumes walking, the urging voice begins to seem relieved. It continues its worldless whispers, but they've become... encouraging, somehow.

Meanwhile, back at the inn, the tavern continues to seem darker and colder. The worldless voice begins to seem more insistent, yet it is still fully possible to shut it out.


----------



## SlyRiolu (Mar 5, 2018)

"Um does anyone else hears that?" Averi mumbles to herself not wanting to seem like a mad person. She noted she received a spine chill and started to have an ominous feel for this tavern. She rushed out of the tavern slipping past people there into and leaving the tavern for the safety of broad daylight. Slightly curious she peeked her head back in the tavern.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Mar 5, 2018)

SlyRiolu said:


> "Um does anyone else hears that?" Averi mumbles to herself not wanting to seem like a mad person. She noted she received a spine chill and started to have an ominous feel for this tavern. She rushed out of the tavern slipping past people there into and leaving the tavern for the safety of broad daylight. Slightly curious she peeked her head back in the tavern.


The voice begins to sound relieved, the air becoming pleasantly warm.  It seems to want Averi to follow the otter who just left, yet it still doesn't use words.


----------



## SlyRiolu (Mar 5, 2018)

"Something's changing... let's hope not a demon. I guess." Averi mumbles. "Is this a game of hot or cold for you?" She talked normally to the probably invisible force. "You want me to go this way?" She added pulling out her machete just in case it was some sort of trap. Not afraid to call it out and try to intimidate it.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Mar 5, 2018)

SlyRiolu said:


> "Something's changing... let's hope not a demon. I guess." Averi mumbles. "Is this a game of hot or cold for you?" She talked normally to the probably invisible force. "You want me to go this way?" She added pulling out her machete just in case it was some sort of trap. Not afraid to call it out and try to intimidate it.



The voice, whatever it is, seems to be emboldened by Averi's challenge. It's whispers have become quieter, but they seem relieved, happy that Averi is smart enough to challenge it. It continues urging her to follow the otter.

(Next post should be when you and @Abyssalrider meet w/ Victor and Lucian.)


----------



## Steelite (Mar 5, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> "Huh, the worlds a big place. That land must have escaped the eyes of the history books..." Lucian says as they continue walking.


- I'm just glad I didn't catch that damn curse, heh. And, yeah, probably no-one wants to know 'bout that place either. Just full of ruins, catacombs, crypts, cemeteries and all the sorts, last I checked.

He stretches and lets out a yawn :

- Uuuugh, this is a pretty long walk... and the weather is too good for the incoming fight. Ruin the whole tension cuz I feel like we're just going for a picnic.

He throws his arms around a bit to massages them, feeling kinda ache in his muscles.

- So, Luke, you a magician, eh ? What else you good at, aside making fire ?


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Mar 5, 2018)

Steelite said:


> - I'm just glad I didn't catch that damn curse, heh. And, yeah, probably no-one wants to know 'bout that place either. Just full of ruins, catacombs, crypts, cemeteries and all the sorts, last I checked.
> 
> He stretches and lets out a yawn :
> 
> ...



"I can Slip-step, which is sort of taking a step in one location and coming out in another. If I focus hard enough, I can even bring people with me. I also know a Torch-light spell, which can create an orb of light. From what I've learned so far, it's fair to say that Elementalism and Thaumaturgy- non-elemental stuff like charms, enchantments, and curses- are both my strong suit. I understand healing and conjuration magic, but it takes a while for me to make sense of it, and I haven't actually been able to pull it off. Aside from spellwork, I have learned to see magic, to a degree. If I focus, I can attune my eyes to the Mist, which basically allows me to see the flow of energy and any commands imposed upon it." Lucian explains. 

"I've also just read up on two protective spells, so they'll hopefully be useful. One's a ritual- I'll apply it before we enter." 

(Let's assume that the other two are in a detectable range.)


----------



## Steelite (Mar 5, 2018)

Victor nods :

- Alright, sooo a teleport spell, a flashlight, and... your eye-attuning stuff ? I dunno, Illuminaty I guess, haha. And shields, too. Sounds good.

He chuckles at his own arsenal, then takes out the pack of dynamites :

- These things saved my life.

He tells Lucian of a time he encountered 2 undead battle ships that overwhelmed a whole island and everyone had to evacuate, abandoning the island. He was on his own, and all the cannons and catapults were destroyed.
He then had the craziest idea ever, and swam to the ships. He dived down underwater and planted all the dynamites on the ships, attempting to sink them from below.
The undead quickly swarmed up to him underwater, as if they were already prepared for anyone to go with such a plan. In one second he was surrounded by about 50+ of them. He brought in everything he had (dynamites, bombs, land mines, grenades, and even turrets), and managed to sink the ships, as well as finishing off all the undead invading the area.
He swam back to the shore with quite a number of injuries, and all his equipment were used and destroyed, save for the dynamites (although also damaged).

- Ever since that battle, I've been carrying 'em with me all the time.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Mar 6, 2018)

Lucian suddenly stops.

"Wait... I think I heard something," Lucian says. He looks back into the forest, his eyes hardening.

(Perception Skill: 20, Result: 12, Success)

Lucian realizes that they've been followed.

"You don't have to creep around like that. Come out where we can see you."


----------



## Steelite (Mar 6, 2018)

Victor raises his eyebrows at Lucian's behavior, then looks at where he's looking, into the forest.



DragonMaster21 said:


> "You don't have to creep around like that. Come out where we can see you."


He doesn't know it is, but Lucian's tone of voice suggests to him that whoever it is, definitely isn't too friendly.
He cautiously brings his hand to the grip of the katana.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Mar 6, 2018)

“Surprised you noticed me, hunting has taught me to hide my presence well from even most predators” 

The otter says as he comes out from behind a tree a mere 10 yards away. “It’s a rare few that notice me far away. This is gonna sound weird but some disembodied voice was urging me to follow you, so i did.”


----------



## Steelite (Mar 6, 2018)

"Most predators... but not Illuminaty, heh."

Victor gets his hand off the katana and clicks his tongue, as he thinks to himself, after hearing Martin's comment.
That is, until he raises his eyebrows at Martin mentioning that voice.

- D-disembodied voice ?...

He then looks around the forest.

- There's... no ghost around here, right ?


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Mar 6, 2018)

Steelite said:


> "Most predators... but not Illuminaty, heh."
> 
> Victor gets his hand off the katana and clicks his tongue, as he thinks to himself, after hearing Martin's comment.
> That is, until he raises his eyebrows at Martin mentioning that voice.
> ...


Lucian looks around again, focusing. 

(Perception:20 Result:15, Success)

Looking around again, Lucian sees no disturbance in the Mist whatsoever. He can tell that someone is still following, however. 

"I can't see anything that would point towards a ghost or demon, but there's still someone out there," he explains.

"I know you're out there, so come into the open!"

As Lucian shouts, the voice in the Otter Gajuma's head goes silent, but the one whispering in the mind of Averi begins to urge her to reveal her presence.


----------



## SlyRiolu (Mar 6, 2018)

"..." Averi wacked a tree three times with the machete for they would know where she was coming from. "I'm right here!" She called out back she hesitated a few seconds after seeing that they were a group of three. Knowing that it was a small group of strange people she instantly tried to deflect focus away from her. "That thing, the voice... what do you-" she cut herself off just in case that voice would do so thing horrible if she mentioned its existence.


----------



## Steelite (Mar 6, 2018)

Victor now is more surprised than anything else, when he sees and recognizes Averi.

- Oh hey, you, the one I fixed the gloves for just now. What're you doin' here ?


----------



## SlyRiolu (Mar 6, 2018)

"Yeah, about that... I'm afraid to say." Averi replied. "Let's just say I was wandering..." She added looking around. She gave some thought with her time with the voice. It didn't mind talking out loud about it in the middle of a town what would be the harm saying it in a way less public place? "Well, maybe it's safe to say. A voice was whispering and affecting things around me. I think. Then I think it was trying to guide me towards you people."


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Mar 6, 2018)

As she finishes explaining about the voice, it resonates through the minds of all present, this time with a clear message.

_"History's Echoes, the world shall wake.
One last chance to change its fate. 
Two become four, four become six, 
Six pillars, the world to fix..."
_
The voice halts, as if there was more to say, but then it simply states:

"_*Now everything begins."

*_


----------



## Steelite (Mar 6, 2018)

- What the !?

Victor is startled at the voice, and immediately draws his katana out, as he looks around rather frantically.

- Who is it ? Who said that ?

He seems kind of paranoid now, with the thought a voice was speaking inside his head.
He gets a bit worried about the thought he might be crazy, to hear it.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Mar 6, 2018)

Lucian's eyes are wide with fright as the voice fades away. He finds himself shaking, chills running down his spine.

"You all heard that, right? What sounded like... a prophecy? No... the last part... could it have been...?"

Despite the obvious fear one might expect when hearing voices in one's mind, Lucian seems fully concentrated on what it actually said.


----------



## SlyRiolu (Mar 6, 2018)

Averi jumps at the sudden voice. Soon collecting herself and trying to make sense of the words. She gave an offhand explanation for two phrases. "Two become four... Four becomes six? The two becomes four could be me and that otter joining you two... So my guess is two others are joining us." "Well if this is the case who wants to start making bets on what they are." She added half jokingly since if she was stuck with them she should probably get on their good side.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Mar 6, 2018)

SlyRiolu said:


> Averi jumps at the sudden voice. Soon collecting herself and trying to make sense of the words. She gave an offhand explanation for two phrases. "Two become four... Four becomes six? The two becomes four could be me and that otter joining you two... So my guess is two others are joining us." "Well if this is the case who wants to start making bets on what they are." She added half jokingly since if she was stuck with them she should probably get on their good side.


Lucian says nothing about the voice, his distant eyes betraying his deep thinking. With a shake of his head, he sighs.

"I couldn't identify any of the immediate indicators of a demonic entity, but this was only one time. For now, we should assume that this spirit, god, whatever it may be, is at the very least neutral towards us. If it led you two to us, then it must have wanted you to help with what we're about to do," Lucian explains.

"There is someone in the Barrow ahead, using Necromancy to disturb the dead. Victor and myself are going up there now, to put a stop to whatever they're doing and save the village from the curse emanating from with. If you two want to join us, it would make our job considerably easier. Keep in mind, no matter what that voice may have said, this will be dangerous."


----------



## Steelite (Mar 6, 2018)

Victor is more or less just a big coward when it comes to paranormal activities with spirits and ghosts in general :

- Man, I'm gettin' chill down my tail...

He tries to collect himself and clears his throat, then takes a deep breath and gently touches his hand on the dog tags around his neck, mumbling to himself with his eyes closed :

- I pray to you, mother... please protect me from the evil spirits... please keep me safe...

Then he gulps, and gets back in his stance (but still somewhat scared) :

- L-let's go. The sooner we're done with this, the better.

It seems like Victor is now seriously regretting his "disrespectful" behaviors at the barrow yesterday, and fears for his life that he may be haunted/cursed.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Mar 7, 2018)

Lucian nods.


Steelite said:


> Victor is more or less just a big coward when it comes to paranormal activities with spirits and ghosts in general :
> 
> - Man, I'm gettin' chill down my tail...
> 
> ...



Lucian looks at Victor with concern. "After we finish this, go to the chapel. There are a few tests they can do to detect hauntings."

He looks to the other two. "We are going on ahead. Like I said, its dangerous, but help would be greatly appreciated."


----------



## Steelite (Mar 7, 2018)

Victor almost says he doesn't worship gods and have zero belief in them. However, until he's certain if he's cursed/haunted or not, he doesn't dare to say such things.

- Alright, I will.

He takes a deep breath and collects himself.

"Alright, just stay calm... keep calm. Nothing to worry about. I'm not a grave robber, not a necromancer, not a conjurer. I'll be fine."

Then he adjusts his equipment.

- Let's go, folks. That necromancer sucker won't just die by himself. Or herself. You know what I mean.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Mar 8, 2018)

“A necromancer? Defilers of the natural order...i’ll gladly help put a stop to one.”

The otter says as his hand instinctively reaches for his spear.

“Why is it that so many refuse to accept nature or its laws? This is why I don’t live in a city and usually avoid them.”


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Mar 8, 2018)

Abyssalrider said:


> “A necromancer? Defilers of the natural order...i’ll gladly help put a stop to one.”
> 
> The otter says as his hand instinctively reaches for his spear.
> 
> “Why is it that so many refuse to accept nature or its laws? This is why I don’t live in a coty and usually avoid them.”


"Certain people will do anything. It doesn't matter if they have a reason or not," Lucian says. "Fortunately, Necromancy is not a common practice in civilized society. Though, human built cities have other issues."

He says human-built cities with a touch of annoyance, as most of the other races have historically relied on the use of local materials molded or replenished by magic in order to build their architecture. 

(Assuming that we've arrived at the Barrow.)

"Well, here we are," Lucian says. "Before I prepare my spells, who wants me to place an armor spell on them? This is our last chance before we enter- the ritual can't be performed if I have other spells bound."


----------



## SlyRiolu (Mar 8, 2018)

Averi kept it to herself but she was completely fine with necromancy just she probably didn't want to be necromanced on. 
 "I guess I'll take it unless someone objects." Averi replied to Lucian. "So undead are in there? Sounds a bit... easy. Their bodies are probably weak from decay." She pointed into the Barrow.


----------



## Steelite (Mar 8, 2018)

Victor gulps, then readies his sonic saber. The blade, when activated, makes a "whoosh !" sound as it emits from the grip, being literally 180cm long.
Then he prepares the pack of dynamites on the left side of his belt.

- I'll be fine. You can save the armor spell for the others, buddy.

He spins the sword around a bit, to warm up his muscles.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Mar 8, 2018)

"Alright," he says.

He draws the hieroglyphs in the air in front of Averi's chest, chanting in ancient Gajumani as the symbols form from glowing Mist. With a pushing, three clawed gesture over his heart, he speaks the incantation, and Averi can feel a brief rush of wind through her fur as the Mist begins to shield her from harm. 

(From now until the next time your character sleeps, they will have a +20 to their armor rating.)

Then he looks towards the otter Gajuma. "Er, sorry, I don't think I asked your name. Do you want me to apply this on you, too? Otherwise I'm going to prepare my spells."


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Mar 9, 2018)

(Assuming answer is no, unless you respond otherwise.)

Lucian begins preparing his spells, repeating the same incantation he used for his fire spell, releasing a whiff of cinnamon, and then using a new one for his Active Ward.

_"The wish I work through this hand, that I may always stand. _*N'dah."*

As he prepares the Active Ward, a silvery Mist collects around his arm, twisting around his wrist until reaching a nebulous cloud that settles in his palm. At the word N'dah, the Mist shimmers and disappears, letting out a strange, yet somehow pleasant scent. 

"Alright. Let's enter," he says, stepping towards the door and pressing the opening mechanism.


----------



## Steelite (Mar 9, 2018)

Victor takes a deep breath and holds the sword a bit tighter.

- Hey, Luke. Whenever you make that fire symbol thing appears to set things alight, try to keep it for a while.

He shows him the pack of dynamites.

- I wanna see if these things are still as flammable as before, when I sank the undead ships down.


----------



## SlyRiolu (Mar 10, 2018)

"Well just try not to blow up us." Averi said laughing it off since it seemed Victor was skilled with dynamite.


----------



## Steelite (Mar 10, 2018)

Steel playfully and idly tosses the pack of dynamites up in mid-air, just an inch above his hand, before catching it, while giggling.

- Heh, no worries, buddy. I got this. As a matter of fact, it's my weapon of choice. This big-ass sword... eh, let's just say I was bored and thought that crafting gigantic stuffs helped me with it... somehow. Heh.

He baps the pack at his right arm to make sure the dynamites are tied up tight and not loose off at all.

- Yup, all set. As good as usual. Though I may need to upgrade it a bit sometime, too.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Mar 10, 2018)

(Apologies, working on finishing a bedroom today. I will post the map for the Barrow this evening.)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Mar 10, 2018)

Alright, here is the map. 
Green Tiles: Player Characters
Red Tiles: Enemies
Blue Tiles: NPCs
Box w/ smaller box: Chests


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Mar 10, 2018)

As the party enters the barrow, they can smell the faint stench of Sulfur, combined with an ominous feeling, as if the decrepit temple itself was aware of their presence. The entryway shows signs of a previous entry, even more recent than that of Victor and Lucian. 

The hall is lined with crystals, which illuminate the temple dimly. Immediately on the party's right is a door, beyond which can be heard the sounds of shuffling, accompanied with quiet, pained growls. Ahead of the party can be seen a slightly larger chamber, which seems to have four pillars at its center.


----------



## Steelite (Mar 10, 2018)

Victor clicks his tongue at the smell of sulfur.

- Ugh, again with the onion-cutting necromancy.

He looks to the right, then ahead of him, with equal concerned expression.

- So, where to go first, fellas ? That room sounds pretty unfriendly for us.

He glances at the tomb area and comments about the growl inside.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Mar 10, 2018)

Steelite said:


> Victor clicks his tongue at the smell of sulfur.
> 
> - Ugh, again with the onion-cutting necromancy.
> 
> ...


(Note: Corrien gave Lucian a blessed amulet earlier in the day to purify the Barrow, just so it doesn't seem like I'm pulling stuff out of nowhere after we fight the Necromancer).
Lucian nods. "No matter what we do, the undead here will be destroyed if we successfully stop their master. I suggest not fighting everything we encounter. We need to conserve our strength until we fight whoever's causing this.

However, on the other hand, there is a possibility that there are usable tools and money in some of the containers. I'm not exactly condoning stealing, but... well, burying things with the dead is more of a mortal practice than a spiritual one, and sanctified places can't store cursed objects. Though a curse has been set here, it won't have affected anything that was here previously. Except for food and potions."

Lucian just explained about everything he knew about the relationship between sanctified locations and enchanted objects, so he really hopes nobody asks him to elaborate.


----------



## Steelite (Mar 10, 2018)

Victor lets out a sigh of relief.

- Whew, thank goodness I'm not cursed. And, nah, I won't take the burried things with me. If it's not about worrying that they're cursed or haunted, then it's about showing respect. I simply think, if you take away their belongings, they won't have anything for their afterlife. Or that's what I've been taught.

He ponders a bit.

- As for tools and money and whatnot... I think we can look for somewhere else not within or near sacred places. It's considered taboo to where I came from.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Mar 10, 2018)

Lucian nods, agreeing. 

"In that case, we should go to the Funeral Hall, where Corrien was. There's supposed to be a door from there to the lower levels, traditionally. We should start there."


----------



## Steelite (Mar 10, 2018)

- Works for me. And, prepare your fire spell. I got some fireworks fo' this.

He cracks knuckles and adjusts his equipment.

- You lead the way, and hurry up, man. Ain't got all day fo' this.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Mar 11, 2018)

Lucian leads the way past the four-pillared hall and into the Funeral Hall. He goes to the door, examining it briefly, and then taps it with his wand.

_Crack!
_
A sharp popping noise bursts from the door, making the young magician's hair as if it was filled with static electricity. 

"It's been locked and sealed- but not by the living. We'll have to find the ghost responsible- they'll undoubtedly have the key. And a method of unsealing."


----------



## SlyRiolu (Mar 11, 2018)

"Could you hit ghosts with a machete?" Averi asked expressing her concern about the ghosts. "I only know how to enchant so you may have to fight the ghosts on your own." She added.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Mar 11, 2018)

SlyRiolu said:


> "Could you hit ghosts with a machete?" Averi asked expressing her concern about the ghosts. "I only know how to enchant so you may have to fight the ghosts on your own." She added.


"We won't need to fight them. This isn't demonic, and it looks like more of a protective measure, meant to seal an intruder inside. Furthermore, whoever set this is probably in danger, themselves. It's difficult for the dead to leave their haunting place- if that domain is threatened, then passing on to the afterlife could become impossible."


----------



## SlyRiolu (Mar 11, 2018)

"Oh well, that's actually really comforting." Averi replied. Looking around in case a undead pops out of no where to attack them.


----------



## Steelite (Mar 11, 2018)

Steel cracks his knuckles and readies his sword.

- I got a thing or two to show 'em who's the boss around here. Not me, of course.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Mar 12, 2018)

Steelite said:


> Steel cracks his knuckles and readies his sword.
> 
> - I got a thing or two to show 'em who's the boss around here. Not me, of course.


Lucian leads the party back towards the four-pillared hall.

"We can stick together, or split up and spread more ground. Personally, I suggest the former. It never ends well in books, and, well, all stories have a basis in reality."


----------



## SlyRiolu (Mar 12, 2018)

"I agree with that. Hold on, let me copy one of those noble folk _I second that!" _Averi said in a somewhat quiet voice not to alert the undead.


----------



## Steelite (Mar 13, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Lucian leads the party back towards the four-pillared hall.
> 
> "We can stick together, or split up and spread more ground. Personally, I suggest the former. It never ends well in books, and, well, all stories have a basis in reality."





SlyRiolu said:


> "I agree with that. Hold on, let me copy one of those noble folk _I second that!" _Averi said in a somewhat quiet voice not to alert the undead.


Victor clicks his tongue.

- It's always common sense to stay close to each other in a horror movie. I swear, all those horro-movie directors should retire early if they still follow such lousy scripts.

He chuckles a bit while following the party.

- ... OK now I'm bored. And kinda hungry. But mostly bored. This room is just empty.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Mar 13, 2018)

"Alright, then let's check the farther part of the Barrow."

Lucian leads the party down the hall, across from the entrance. There are sounds of rattled growls resonating from ahead, but the way is blocked by a collapsed tunnel. To the right is a room, which seems extremely quiet, and to the left is another hall. The rattled growls can be heard resonating from there, as well, as well as terrified screams.

"...Is everyone prepared? Sounds like a fight..."

Lucian leads the party down the hall. An angry growl comes from a lone ghoul standing in a small room to the right. The ghoul steps towards the party leader, readying an attack. 

(Rolling for Turn Order: 
Lucian: 15
Victor: 13
Martin: 18
Averi: 12
Ghoul: 2

Turn Order: 
Martin, Lucian, Victor, Averi, Ghoul.

(@Abyssalrider , your character gets to move first. 
Note: there is just enough room in the tunnels for our characters to move past eachother.)


----------



## Steelite (Mar 13, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> (@Abyssalrider , your character gets to move first. Note: there is just enough room in the tunnels for our characters to move past eachother.)


(This, along with the fact that Lucian is at the first of the line...)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Mar 13, 2018)

Steelite said:


> (This, along with the fact that Lucian is at the first of the line...)


(Combined with the fact that Lucian is of an occupation that... doesn't exactly belong on the front line.  )


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Mar 13, 2018)

(Also, just as a method of keeping the flow going to a healthy extent, I am going to allow a maximum 2-wait time between turns during battle. If an individual does not respond within two days, it becomes the next person's turn. 

This isn't anything personal, and I won't be upset if it happens, but I don't want to stagnate. Is that acceptable?)


----------



## Steelite (Mar 14, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> (Combined with the fact that Lucian is of an occupation that... doesn't exactly belong on the front line.  )


(I think Lucian is small enough to get on my back, so...)







DragonMaster21 said:


> (Also, just as a method of keeping the flow going to a healthy extent, I am going to allow a maximum 2-wait time between turns during battle. If an individual does not respond within two days, it becomes the next person's turn.
> 
> This isn't anything personal, and I won't be upset if it happens, but I don't want to stagnate. Is that acceptable?)


(Two days seem kinda too long for me ; personally I'd only go with 1 day. Though, I'll just follow your flow here.)


----------



## Steelite (Mar 14, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> "Alright, then let's check the farther part of the Barrow."
> 
> Lucian leads the party down the hall, across from the entrance. There are sounds of rattled growls resonating from ahead, but the way is blocked by a collapsed tunnel. To the right is a room, which seems extremely quiet, and to the left is another hall. The rattled growls can be heard resonating from there, as well, as well as terrified screams.
> 
> ...


Victor is pretty helpless, stuck in the small corridor, in between Lucian and Martin. For his bulky build, this is more problematic than usual.
He looks at the ghoul closing the distance, then at his party. He wishes he could just throw the dynamite, but Lucian blocking his path makes him unable to have a clear shot.

- I take back my words. It'd have been so much better if we split up and I took my own path around this place, cuz this is embarrassing !


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Mar 14, 2018)

Steelite said:


> Victor is pretty helpless, stuck in the small corridor, in between Lucian and Martin. For his bulky build, this is more problematic than usual.
> He looks at the ghoul closing the distance, then at his party. He wishes he could just throw the dynamite, but Lucian blocking his path makes him unable to have a clear shot.
> 
> - I take back my words. It'd have been so much better if we split up and I took my own path around this place, cuz this is embarrassing !


Lucian, noticing Victor's inability to throw the dynamite, drops himself flat on the ground.

"I'll keep it burning as long as I can- you throw your explosives. *Amax!"
*
(Casting for 15, 10 damage, 5 for duration until next character's turn.
Roll result: Success
Multiplier: 3)

His spell surges through the room, blasting the ghoul and setting it alight. With fierce concentration, Lucian screws up his face, forcing the spell to last until Victor can throw his dynamite.

(Damage dealt: 30,
Ghoul HP: 100--->70
Ghoul's max HP was changed as a result of it being midday.)


----------



## SlyRiolu (Mar 14, 2018)

(Do I go since Victor has the inability to throw dynamite? Also I just want to make Mr.Skeltal.)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Mar 14, 2018)

SlyRiolu said:


> (Do I go since Victor has the inability to throw dynamite? Also I just want to make Mr.Skeltal.)


(Not yet, since Lucian dropped to the floor and is now lying on his belly, giving Victor a clear throw.)


----------



## Steelite (Mar 14, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> (Not yet, since Lucian dropped to the floor and is now lying on his belly, giving Victor a clear throw.)


(Lol I just made it up as my reason so it'd make sense as to why I'm not doing anything. Normally I can throw dynamites even when enemies are in my way. Thanks, anyway.)

Victor sees Lucian's signal and quickly grabs the dynamite.

- On it ! Fire in the hole !

He throws the dynamite at the ghoul, hoping to blast it to oblivion... then immediately leap over Lucian and makes a big jump, landing right in front of the ghoul with a heavy crash :

- DROP IT !


Steelite said:


> *OBLITERATION* (40 AP) : Jump upward or to the tile next to you, and use all your weight to crash down, launching all opponents around you away by 1 tile, doing 40 dmg.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Mar 14, 2018)

Steelite said:


> (Lol I just made it up as my reason so it'd make sense as to why I'm not doing anything. Normally I can throw dynamites even when enemies are in my way. Thanks, anyway.)
> 
> Victor sees Lucian's signal and quickly grabs the dynamite.
> 
> ...


(Dynamite Throw, Accuracy: 15
Roll Result: 6, Success)

The explosive soars through the air, striking it in the chest and exploding powerfully. The Ghoul howls angrily, as its rotted limbs strike the walls and turn into dust. It stares angrily towards the gajuma as he soars through the air, awaiting his second strike...

(Obliteration, Accuracy: 15
Roll Result: 14, success
AP: 175----> 135)

The attack nearly misses, but by sheer luck it obliterates the Ghoul, crumbling into sulfur-stenched dust.

(Turn results: 
Ghoul HP: 70---> 30, 30----> 0)

(Experience Results: 10 EXP to party. 
Lucian: 10--> 20, 30 before lvl up
Victor: 10---> 20, 30 before lvl up
Martin: 0----> 10, 40 before lvl up
Averi: 0----> 10, 40 before lvl up)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Mar 15, 2018)

As the ghoul dissolves into dust, Lucian picks himself off the ground, wiping his now scratched hands on his clothes. Another rattling growl comes from the hall ahead.

"Not done yet. Victor, d'you want to lead the way?"


----------



## Steelite (Mar 15, 2018)

Victor gives Lucian the pack of dynamites.

- See if you can get these on fire. That'd speed things up against those lousy corpses.

He then walks to the open and taunts the ghoul with the sword pointing at it, hoping it'd keep its attention away from the rest of the party :

- Come at me bruh ! Yeah, that's right, I'm assuming your gender ! OK that's some awful shit.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Mar 15, 2018)

Steelite said:


> Victor gives Lucian the pack of dynamites.
> 
> - See if you can get these on fire. That'd speed things up against those lousy corpses.
> 
> ...



Victor's sudden appearance seems to startle the ghouls. They freeze for a moment, before growling loudly and shuffling towards him. 

The room is a larger space, with a high-ceiling. The coffins are all sunk into recesses into the floor, so if one was brave enough, they could walk upon them. A blue, shimmering mass of Mist seems to huddle in the corner. 

(Victor: 16
Lucian: 17
Martin: 15
Averi: 13
Ghoul 1: 14
Ghoul 2: 2
Ghoul 3: 7

Turn Order: Lucian, Victor, Martin, Ghoul 1, Averi, Ghoul 2, Ghoul 3)

Lucian attempts to throw the pack of explosives, praying to all of the Empyrean gods that it works, and then casts Flare.

(Throwing accuracy: 10
Result: 4, success 

Casting for 15, +2 for spread
Result: 18
Modifier: 2)

To his surprise, both his throw and spell worked. As the pack goes soaring through the air, Lucian sticks his wand in the space between Victor and the door frame. A burst of bright flames surge from the hieroglyph at its tip, spreading like a crimson hand as they engulf both the ghouls and the dynamite. 

*BOOM!
*
As the flames char the ghouls, the pack of dynamite explodes, sending a shockwave through the tomb and shaking the bones of the party. 

(Ghoul 1,2,3: 100---> 64----> 24)

@Steelite 's turn. 

(@Abyssalrider , are you still participating? I just want to double check, you've been pretty quiet. The fight after this one will be a boss fight, so we will all be participating a bit more. )


----------



## Steelite (Mar 15, 2018)

Victor cheers at how his efforts of rebuilding the dynamites finally pay off in such a beautiful firework.

- Wooo ! Now we're talkin' !

He sees the ghouls are still advancing towards him, and takes his chance.

- Here goes nothin'.

He then grabs another pack of dynamites and does another crash straight at them :

- I BELIEEEVE I CAN FLYYYYY !

However, as soon as he lands, he throws the dynamites straight at his feet, hoping to combine the impact of his weight and the explosion together for something epic.


Steelite said:


> *OBLITERATION* (40 AP) : Jump upward or to the tile next to you, and use all your weight to crash down, launching all opponents around you away by 2 tile, doing 80 dmg.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Mar 15, 2018)

Steelite said:


> Victor cheers at how his efforts of rebuilding the dynamites finally pay off in such a beautiful firework.
> 
> - Wooo ! Now we're talkin' !
> 
> ...


(Victor Accuracy: 15
Result: 11, Success.)

*BOOM!!!*

The attack works, Victor's weight causing the explosion to focus itself outwards. The shockwave is so powerful, the lids of most of the surrounded sarcophagi are practically obliterated, sending the dust of the long-deceased into the air, prevented from even becoming ghouls by the sheer force of the explosion. 

Unfortunately, the burst also did a little bit of damage to Victor himself. He's lucky it wasn't worse...

(Results: All Ghouls Defeated.
Victor HP: 150---> 135, 
Minor Temporary Hearing Loss: Victor experiences a ringing in his ears, accompanied by a slight difficulty in hearing. Lasts for 2 1/2 rotations.

Experience Results: 10 EXP to party
Victor: 20----> 30, 20 more EXP until lvl up
Lucian: 20----> 30, 20 more EXP until lvl up
Martin: 10----> 20, 30 more EXP until lvl up
Averi: 10---> 20, 30 more EXP until lvl up)


----------



## Steelite (Mar 15, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Unfortunately, the burst also did a little bit of damage to Victor himself. He's lucky it wasn't worse...
> 
> Victor HP: 150---> 14


(Bruuuh, you call this "a little bit of damage" ? I could've knocked myself out cold in that one shot. Also, I was gonna tell you that there's no "friendly-fire", but I think I'll add that in the next posts, heh.)


----------



## Steelite (Mar 15, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> The attack works, Victor's weight causing the explosion to focus itself outwards. The shockwave is so powerful, the lids of most of the surrounded sarcophagi are practically obliterated, sending the dust of the long-deceased into the air, prevented from even becoming ghouls by the sheer force of the explosion.
> 
> Unfortunately, the burst also did a little bit of damage to Victor himself. He's lucky it wasn't worse...





DragonMaster21 said:


> Minor Temporary Hearing Loss: Victor experiences a ringing in his ears, accompanied by a slight difficulty in hearing.


Victor lays flat on his back on the floor. Dusts, ashes and powders are all over his body... thankfully the ghouls' insides aren't. Especially their guts.
That stunt sure did stun him quite a bit. He remains still, staring at the ceiling with his eyes twitching a bit, his ears flattened to the sides, and his tail is currently in the "it does not bend that way" position.

- Twinkle twinkle little star... how I wonder what you are...

Along his half-unconscious mumbling (obvious that he's pretty light-headed at the moment), his voice also sounds a bit raspy.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Mar 15, 2018)

Steelite said:


> (Bruuuh, you call this "a little bit of damage" ? I could've knocked myself out cold in that one shot. Also, I was gonna tell you that there's no "friendly-fire", but I think I'll add that in the next posts, heh.)


(Holy shite! I meant to say 140, not 14... but if we're being realistic, yeahhh..

Just a mo, I'm changing it.

EDITED: I changed it to 135, seeing as that was a very, very risky but badass move on Jin's part.)


----------



## Steelite (Mar 15, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> I changed it to 135, seeing as that was a very, very risky but badass move on Jin's part.


----------



## SlyRiolu (Mar 16, 2018)

"I don't the he should've done that..." Averi said observing his tail. "Are you alright?" Averi asked Victor even knowing he wasn't good she just wanted to see how bad it was. She went in closer "At least he didn't die."


----------



## Steelite (Mar 16, 2018)

SlyRiolu said:


> "I don't the he should've done that..." Averi said observing his tail. "Are you alright?" Averi asked Victor even knowing he wasn't good she just wanted to see how bad it was. She went in closer "At least he didn't die."


Victor sees Averi (kind of blurring) in front of him, but can barely makes out what she just said. He clears his throat :

- Gimme... a... sec...

He grabs a small cloth (soaked-wet with cold water) from the first-aid kit on his belt to clean his face and keep himself conscious better. Then he gently presses the cloth in his ears to massage his eardrums.
Once done, he takes a deep breath, then slowly sits up to make sure he doesn't make sudden movements.
Finally, he slowly turns his head and moves his arms around, then his legs and tail, and finally stands up, as he starts bandaging his wounds, until he's done.

- All good !

His ear-ringing status is gone, and his health back to full, but he still feels slightly dizzy. Though, it doesn't seem to affect his over all condition much, if at all.

- Back in action, folks. Let's go !


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Mar 16, 2018)

As the gajuma stands up and bandages his wounds, the bluish mass of Mist molds itself into the shape of a person- a tall, fox gajuma wearing the old garb of an Empyrean priest.

"You destroyed them... By the five, thank you. Their souls will remain in the After, rather than be returned here, as I had feared. As the priest of this place, I stayed behind after death, to empower the blessings that kept this place sacred. Are you here to restore this place's sanctity?" the ghost asks, approaching Victor. His voice seems to echo, as if he were speaking from far away. The scent of pine trees seems to emanate from him, clearing away the stench of sulfur.


----------



## Steelite (Mar 16, 2018)

Victor didn't expect to see, let alone "meet up" with a ghost, at all. When he hears and sees the fox priest in his spirit form, he literally has no idea how he feels about it.
The only times he actually talked to a deceased person were when his family invited a shaman to summon the spirit of his mother, which would enter his aunt's body. In a sense, it's a ghost with a (temporary) body, still, so the meet-up wouldn't be an uncomfortable and unsettling experience.
However, NOW is his first unsettling and uncomfortable experience, indeed.
He gulps and tries to collect himself as the ghost approaches.

- ... Yes, I am.

However, his left hand grips the scabbard of the sword a bit tighter... just in case.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Mar 17, 2018)

Steelite said:


> Victor didn't expect to see, let alone "meet up" with a ghost, at all. When he hears and sees the fox priest in his spirit form, he literally has no idea how he feels about it.
> The only times he actually talked to a deceased person were when his family invited a shaman to summon the spirit of his mother, which would enter his aunt's body. In a sense, it's a ghost with a (temporary) body, still, so the meet-up wouldn't be an uncomfortable and unsettling experience.
> However, NOW is his first unsettling and uncomfortable experience, indeed.
> He gulps and tries to collect himself as the ghost approaches.
> ...


"Very well. Please, take this key. It will unlock the door and break the seal binding it. May the blessings of the Empyreans be upon you and your allies...." he says, bowing his head. A silver key seems to manifest from nothingness, appearing out of the thin air, surrounded by a nearly invisible aura of glowing, soft blue light. 

He disappears, fading into Mist. 

"Well, we got what we came for..." Lucian says, dumbfounded, "but... wow. It's rare for ghosts to want to interact with mortals, especially in a place such as this. We should feel lucky."


----------



## Steelite (Mar 17, 2018)

Victor gulps.

- Lucky ?... I should feel lucky the ghost didn't attack, or worse, possess me because I blew up the whole place. Yet.

He doesn't show it, but it's obvious that such thought freaks him out to no end.
He looks at the key, still pretty skeptical and suspicious about it.

- I'm not sure about this... why don't you hold it instead ?


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Mar 18, 2018)

Steelite said:


> Victor gulps.
> 
> - Lucky ?... I should feel lucky the ghost didn't attack, or worse, possess me because I blew up the whole place. Yet.
> 
> ...


Lucian takes the key, telling from the Gajuma's voice that it freaks him out a bit. He uncaps two Scrolls of Quickening, then rubs them against his skin.

"Here. Uncap and apply this. We need to be at our absolute best when we fight the Necromancer," he says, handing Victor one of the last two scrolls. "It will restore your stamina. Once you're finished, we should go."


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Mar 18, 2018)

(I’m sorry, been busy this week and I don’t tend to check the site as often as I used to. I’ll be ready to go for the boss fight.)


----------



## Steelite (Mar 18, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Lucian takes the key, telling from the Gajuma's voice that it freaks him out a bit. He uncaps two Scrolls of Quickening, then rubs them against his skin.
> 
> "Here. Uncap and apply this. We need to be at our absolute best when we fight the Necromancer," he says, handing Victor one of the last two scrolls. "It will restore your stamina. Once you're finished, we should go."


Victor puts the scroll in his first-aid kit.

- Thanks, but I'll save it for later-- what the ?

He reaches his hand to the sword, only to find oil leaking from the hand-guard.

- ... Fuck.

He looks at the oil-leaking sword, and tries to activate it. The blade has a rather static-distorting look and emits "zzz zzz" sounds, as if the power is low and/or the engine is malfunctioning.
He manages to fix it and stops the oil from leaking, but it doesn't seem to be as strong as before.

- ... Luke, I have a crazy idea. Get your fire spell ready.

As he says that, he wraps some fireproof cloths around the grip and his hands, in the fashion of cloth bracers worn by martial artists.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Mar 19, 2018)

Abyssalrider said:


> (I’m sorry, been busy this week and I don’t tend to check the site as often as I used to. I’ll be ready to go for the boss fight.)


(No worries, life happens.)


Steelite said:


> Victor puts the scroll in his first-aid kit.
> 
> - Thanks, but I'll save it for later-- what the ?
> 
> ...


"Uh-oh. I'll keep my spell prepped," Lucian states as he begins leading the party back towards the room with the door. The key shines brighter as the party nears the room.


----------



## Steelite (Mar 19, 2018)

Victor taps on Lucian's shoulders :

- I mean, can you make fire for a brief second ? Just a bit. Sorry, didn't make it clear... and, whoa.

He looks amazed at the key shining.

- That's... fancy.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Mar 19, 2018)

Steelite said:


> Victor taps on Lucian's shoulders :
> 
> - I mean, can you make fire for a brief second ? Just a bit. Sorry, didn't make it clear... and, whoa.
> 
> ...


"Yeah. It's reacting to the seal. Hasty bit of spiritual magic, but highly effective. That fox ghost must have stored it in a spiritual plane, it wouldn't have this much Mist otherwise," Lucian explains, "Anyways... here."

Taking a short breath, Lucian focuses and allows a bit of fire to manifest around the Hieroglyph at the tip of his wand. 

"_Amax." 
_
(Lucian's AP:
150---> 140)


----------



## Steelite (Mar 19, 2018)

Victor looks back at his sword, then "stabs" it at the hieroglyph. The fire quickly catches the oil from the hand guard and runs along the entire blade (but not the handle, and doesn't heat up Victor's hand). The sword is engulfed in fire due to the oil, now looking like a torch, but the white-colored blade is still somewhat visible within.

- Heh, "Lords of Cinder" be damned.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Mar 19, 2018)

(I'm moving into the battle now. Do not attack until I begin the initiative.)
"Alright, are we all ready?" Lucian says as they enter the Funeral Hall. 

The key is practically blinding, as if it is made of magnesium set alight. Averting his eyes, the human magician places the key into the door. With a crackling sound, the seal's enchantment becomes visible. It shatters, as if made from glass, and with an audible click, the door opens. Chanting in ancient elvish can be heard, ominously echoing into the upper chamber. The stench of decay and sulfur burns, but the air is so charged with malevolent energy that it seems as if the smells are dulled. 

Lucian steps foot onto the stairs...




 
As the party enters the temple's lowest level, they can see the vast columns of graying marble. With each word of the necromancer, the marble seems to become more and more darkened, as if the sounds themselves are causing the stone to decay. At the party approaches, they can see that the Necromancer has painted a pentagram around the altar at the front, the decaying corpse of what looks like a goat thrown to the side. 

The Necromancer turns, stopping his chanting. Removing his hood, he looks at the party, his face hideous to the eye. He looks like an elf, but his skin is mottled gray, wrinkled. His hair hangs long, down to his shoulders, ratted like it itself is in the midst of decay...

"Well well well... what do we have here? I daresay, some of you look quite familiar..." the robed figure says, with a voice filled with violent mirth. "I take it that you're here to remove me from this tomb? What if I were to offer you a deal?" 

As he asks, he raises a thin black, 3 foot long blade, smiling. His teeth are black, themselves rotted with decay. Yet, he speaks without any issue.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Mar 19, 2018)

(Note: I will update our character's locations tomorrow to be closer to the Necromancer.)


----------



## Steelite (Mar 19, 2018)

Victor readies his flaming sword.

- The only valid deal you can make now is stay dead after we're done with you, sucker.

He scans his eyes around the room to see if he can use anything in the environment for his advantage. Maybe grabbing and slamming the necromancer's head at the corner of the coffin would work.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Mar 20, 2018)

Steelite said:


> Victor readies his flaming sword.
> 
> - The only valid deal you can make now is stay dead after we're done with you, sucker.
> 
> He scans his eyes around the room to see if he can use anything in the environment for his advantage. Maybe grabbing and slamming the necromancer's head at the corner of the coffin would work.


"Hmph. How... interesting. Well, if you're not going to offer one, then how about this:" he laughs. "If you can put up a good fight, I will let you live. If you can defeat me, I will leave... However, if your efforts give me no satisfaction, no hope for the future... well, then I suppose I'll just kill you." 

He raises his blade, and the ghouls that stand aimlessly around the room seem to wake. The stench of sulfur intensifies, and he points his blade towards the party...

(Necromancer has initiative.
Lucian: 17
Victor: 14
Martin: 19
Averi: 18
Ghoul 1: 16
Ghoul 2: 15
Ghoul 3: 7

Necromancer, Martin, Averi, Lucian, Ghoul 1, Ghoul 2, Victor, Ghoul 3) 

*Necromancer's Turn*
Without even chanting, the Necromancer aims his blade towards Lucian. A green-tinted blade of shadow begins to manifest... 

(Necromancer Casting for 15, Result: 19
d6 Modifier Result: 6)

The blade surges across the room, striking Lucian hard in the shoulder. The stench of sulfur stains the air.

(Necromancer AP: 150---> 125
Lucian's HP: 100---> 10)

The Necromancer takes five steps towards the party. 

(@Abyssalrider 's turn)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Mar 20, 2018)

(Note: the Necromancer will NOT be using Necroblade every turn. That would be horrible.)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## Steelite (Mar 20, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> (Lucian's HP: 100---> 10)


(Victor at the moment...)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Mar 20, 2018)

Steelite said:


> (Victor at the moment...)


(I'm actually reworking that spell behind the scenes a bit... it'll have a max multiplier of x5 now. That was a really, really unfortunate hit.
Wait... Lucian cast Aura Shield on himself and Averi earlier... just a mo- I'm going to see if the armor rating worked.
Edit: It worked. 20 damage was cancelled, he's at 30 instead of 10 now.)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Mar 20, 2018)

-Martin removes his spear from his back and gets ready to fight, taking a ready stance as he lowers his gaze and flattens his tail on the ground for extra support. Moving two spaces to the right.
"This smell is going to get annoying but it won't stop me from knowing where things are whether I can see them or not, get ready to hit those ghouls. Victor, guard Lucian, I don't think he can take any more hits like that, Averi go left."


----------



## Steelite (Mar 20, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> (I'm actually reworking that spell behind the scenes a bit... it'll have a max multiplier of x5 now. That was a really, really unfortunate hit.
> Wait... Lucian cast Aura Shield on himself and Averi earlier... just a mo- I'm going to see if the armor rating worked.
> Edit: It worked. 20 damage was cancelled, he's at 30 instead of 10 now.)


(My point still stands lol)

Victor takes a glance at Martin and Averi, then gives both of them, as well as Lucian, a pack of dynamites (reusable throughout the whole fight).

- Set that fucker alight, you hear me ?

Then he gives Lucian the first-aid kit and all the potions he just bought.

- As for you, stay behind me.

Finally, he takes a chug of the bottle of mead.

- Heh, I'm all fired-up !

He makes a defensive stance, with his sword readied.


Steelite said:


> SALVATION (120 AP) : If the ally is near their end (only 20% HP left), you rush to their location and block/deflect all attacks coming at you and them, as well as neglecting all sources of damage. When the ally recovers to full health, you lash out a massive attack that does damage equal to the total of amount you blocked, at all targets nearby. However, you fall unconscious after that, until an ally helps you get back up, or until the current combat ends. If combat ends while you're still shielding an ally, you fall unconscious for 1 turn.


----------



## SlyRiolu (Mar 20, 2018)

Averi, taking the command of "go left" meaning fight that goul! She pulled out her machete and started to run toward the goul showing no signs of stopping. If her attack succeded she would take a position left of that ghoul for cover.

"Vicious Charge (50): Charge at the enemy no mater the distance. Depending on how much health she has 100-25% damage will multiply up to 3. 1x per 25% health."


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Mar 22, 2018)

SlyRiolu said:


> Averi, taking the command of "go left" meaning fight that goul! She pulled out her machete and started to run toward the goul showing no signs of stopping. If her attack succeded she would take a position left of that ghoul for cover.
> 
> "Vicious Charge (50): Charge at the enemy no mater the distance. Depending on how much health she has 100-25% damage will multiply up to 3. 1x per 25% health."


(Ok, how much base damage does this attack do?)


----------



## SlyRiolu (Mar 22, 2018)

(I was thinking like a normal attack or half of it. With the multiplier so it would be 3x since shes full health. I can edit it or you can help me make it more balanced. You know if that's what you're implying.)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Mar 22, 2018)

SlyRiolu said:


> (I was thinking like a normal attack or half of it. With the multiplier so it would be 3x since shes full health. I can edit it or you can help me make it more balanced. You know if that's what you're implying.)


(Ok. What is your normal attack damage? I don't see it listed on your CS.)


----------



## SlyRiolu (Mar 22, 2018)

(Oh I thought it was a set thing... Like 25)


----------



## Steelite (Mar 23, 2018)

( @DragonMaster21 Do you think it's alright to include "grab" attacks in ? Unblockable and never miss (regardless of accuracy), but low damage, and mainly for crowd-controlling effects such as stun, cripple, knock-back, knock-down, launch, etc.)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Mar 23, 2018)

SlyRiolu said:


> (Oh I thought it was a set thing... Like 25)


(Oh, ok. Depending on your weapon or character's skills, it can be any where between 16-72 damage. I would say 30 would be a good base attack, considering your weapon.)



Steelite said:


> ( @DragonMaster21 Do you think it's alright to include "grab" attacks in ? Unblockable and never miss (regardless of accuracy), but low damage, and mainly for crowd-controlling effects such as stun, cripple, knock-back, knock-down, launch, etc.)


(Ok, but you have to be on a tile within two tiles of your intended target. Post your artes, and then I will continue the battle.)

(I've had a bunch of tests and quizzes at school this week, so I've been a bit mentally dead. Fortunately, tonight I'm feeling pretty good.)


----------



## Steelite (Mar 23, 2018)

(Alright, all these attacks will cancel whatever action the grabbed target is doing. When on the ground and/or stunned, the target also remain completely stuck.)

*KNOCK OUT (10 AP)* : Upper cut your opponent to launch them away by 1 tile for 15 dmg and, when they land, force them on the ground for the next 1 turn. Bonus damage depends on the environmental hazards they hit on the way.
*KNOCK BACK (10 AP)* : Send your opponent flying backward by 1 tile with a kick for 15 dmg, and force them on the ground for the next 2 turns. Bonus damage depends on the environmental hazards they hit on the way. Enemies hit by the knocked-back target take equal dmg.
*KNOCK DOWN (10 AP)* : Slam your opponent down for 15 dmg. The opponent remains on the ground for the next 3 turns.
*STUN (10 AP)* : Knee your opponent in the face for 15 dmg and leave them stunned for the next 3 turns.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Mar 23, 2018)

SlyRiolu said:


> Averi, taking the command of "go left" meaning fight that goul! She pulled out her machete and started to run toward the goul showing no signs of stopping. If her attack succeded she would take a position left of that ghoul for cover.
> 
> "Vicious Charge (50): Charge at the enemy no mater the distance. Depending on how much health she has 100-25% damage will multiply up to 3. 1x per 25% health."


(Assuming that your character's Accuracy is 10, and not 1. Also assuming that Ghoul 1 is your target, unless stated otherwise.
Accuracy: 10
Roll: 2, success)
Averi is right on point, her attack hitting the enemy at full force, nearly destroying the ghoul in a single strike.

(Averi AP: 140----> 90
Ghoul 1 HP: 100----> 10)

(Skipping Lucian's turn until next rotation, the Necromancer's attack stunned him.)

*Ghoul 1 Turn*
The Ghoul slashes at Averi with a decaying hand.

(Ghoul Accuracy: 10-->8, reduced by daytime.
Roll: 9, glancing blow)
The ghoul grazes Averi's left arm with it's decayed hand, leaving a minor scrape.

(Averi HP: 105---> 89)

The Ghoul begins groaning, and a greenish mist surrounds its decayed hand. The stench of sulfur flows from its appendage.

*Ghoul 2 Turn*
The Ghoul takes 5 steps towards the party, then raises its decayed hand. A greenish mist surrounds the appendage.

(@Steelite 's turn)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Mar 23, 2018)




----------



## Steelite (Mar 23, 2018)

(Just skip my turn for now, I'm still guarding Lucian.)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Mar 23, 2018)

(K)
The third ghoul stands in front of the Necromancer, raising it's hand and growling loudly. An aura of greenish energy surrounds its decayed hand. 

*Necromancer's Turn*
Laughing sadistically, the Necromancer aims his blade towards Martin. A green blade of energy begins forming in front of him...

(Necromancer casting for 10
Roll Result: 20, +5 damage boost after multiplier
d6 Multiplier result: 1)

The blade of dark energy is smaller than the last one, but it surges across the temple and strikes the otter gajuma in the side. 

(Martin Armor Rating: 6
Roll: Success

Martin HP: 125----> 106)

The Necromancer takes a step back. 
(@Abyssalrider 's turn)


----------



## Steelite (Mar 24, 2018)

(Actually, I think I'll increase the knock back range from 1 tile to 3 tiles.)


Steelite said:


> *KNOCK BACK (10 AP)* : Send your opponent flying backward by 3 tiles with a kick for 15 dmg, and force them on the ground for the next 2 turns. Bonus damage depends on the environmental hazards they hit on the way. Enemies hit by the knocked-back target take equal dmg.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Mar 25, 2018)

(I'm going to say that it's @SlyRiolu 's turn unless @Abyssalrider acts before 6:00 PM Central Time.)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Mar 25, 2018)

(idk what to do other than a generic reaction being hit and growling, so yeah just skip my turn for now)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Mar 25, 2018)

Abyssalrider said:


> (idk what to do other than a generic reaction being hit and growling, so yeah just skip my turn for now)


(You could attack back. There are two actions per turn, but if you want to skip you turn you can.)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Mar 25, 2018)

(Alright, @SlyRiolu 's turn.)


----------



## SlyRiolu (Mar 26, 2018)

Averi does a basic attack on the ghoul she charged at and slashed again planning to finish off the ghoul and take a breath behind cover. "Should've brought some heavier armor than leather..." Averi mumbled.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Mar 27, 2018)

(Averi's Accuracy: 10
Roll Result: 3, Success)
Both attacks strike the ghoul square on, bursting it into foul smelling dust.
*Lucian's Turn*
Lucian quickly chugs one of the potions, the pain in his shoulder dulling slightly. 
(Healing Maximum Power is 35
Lucian HP: 30----> 65)
"You can disengage your Arte. I'll put up a Ward," Lucian says. 

"_*N'dah!*"
_
(Casting for: 15
Roll: 16, success)

A silvery mist shimmers around Lucian and Victor, seemingly gaseous, but humming with sleepy energy. 

(Note: Spells, allies, and the attacks of allies can pass through, but enemies and their spells or attacks cannot.)

*Ghoul 2*
The green mist accumulates into a set of sinister symbols, releasing the stench of sulfur. The ghoul approaches the shield created by Lucian.

(@Steelite 's turn)


----------



## Steelite (Mar 27, 2018)

Victor spots ghoul 2 getting close and goes to grab it tight by the shoulders, then holds a pack of dynamites in his right hand.

- Shinyu Shoooooyurken !

He then slams the dynamites straight at the ghoul's jaw for a massive upper cut.


Steelite said:


> *KNOCK OUT (10 AP)* : Dislocate your opponent (and their jaw) with a pack of dynamites to the face, launching them away by 1 tile for 55 dmg and, when they land, forcing them on the ground for the next 1 turn. Bonus damage depends on the environmental hazards they hit on the way.


Once it falls back on the ground, he grabs it again, this time holding the dynamites in his feet.

- Hi-YAH !


Steelite said:


> *KNOCK BACK (10 AP)* : Dislocate your opponent (and their guts) with a dynamite-packed explosive kick for 55 dmg, sending them flying backwards by 3 tiles and forcing them on the ground for the next 2 turns. Bonus damage depends on the environmental hazards they hit on the way. Enemies hit by the knocked-back target take equal dmg.


----------



## SlyRiolu (Mar 27, 2018)

Steelite said:


> - Shinyu Shoooooyurken !


THAT'S FROM A VIDEO GAME! I just don't know which...


----------



## Steelite (Mar 27, 2018)

SlyRiolu said:


> THAT'S FROM A VIDEO GAME! I just don't know which...


(Street Fighter, baby !)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Mar 27, 2018)

Steelite said:


> Victor spots ghoul 2 getting close and goes to grab it tight by the shoulders, then holds a pack of dynamites in his right hand.
> 
> - Shinyu Shoooooyurken !
> 
> ...


(Ah, you're combining your packs of dynamites with your Artes. Very good combination.)
Also, I'm eventually going to spend a night putting together a document on the characters, so  I can keep track of all of our stats more easily. I'm thinking it'll be Friday, so I might be pretty quiet that night. We'll see.)

The first strike causes the dynamites pack to explode, sending a bit of ghoul-dust all over the shield. However, the blast also did a little damage to Victor...

(Victor HP: 150---> 145
Ghoul 2: 100----> 45) 

As a kangaroo, Victor's kicks are (most likely) quite destructive. Combined with the dynamite, they're outright terrifying. The ghoul explodes epically as the kick connects with it's chest, sending a burst of nasty smelling dust all over the temple. 

(Ghoul 2: 45----> FATALITY!)

*Ghoul 3 Turn*
The ghoul's spell is prepared, transforming into a green set of sinister symbols. The ghoul continues to stand guard. 

*Necromancer*
The necromancer conjures another greenish blade, firing it towards Averi. 

(Casting for: 15
Result: 20
Multiplier: 3)

The blade soars through the air, striking her in the left side of her abdomen. 

(Armor: 20
Success
Averi HP: 90----> 65)

The Necromancer begins chanting, his words seemingly carving symbols out of the stone beneath his feet.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Mar 27, 2018)

(@Abyssalrider 's turn)


----------



## Steelite (Mar 28, 2018)

( @DragonMaster21 I forgot to mention : I kicked ghoul 2 straight at ghoul 3 and the necromancer, hoping to interrupt ghoul 3 and maybe get the necromancer's attention.)
(And, I bet ain't nobody saw that explosive punch/kick coming eh ? Hehehe.)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Mar 29, 2018)

Martin throws his spear at the necromancer in an attempt to interrupt the spell and draws a knife from his belt in one smooth motion, before charging at the remaining ghoul with his knife at the ready.

(I’m considering havng Martin learn nature magic later on to be some form of Hunter Ranger from D&D, possibly including an animal companion if that’d be okay.)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Mar 29, 2018)

Abyssalrider said:


> Martin throws his spear at the necromancer in an attempt to interrupt the spell and draws a knife from his belt in one smooth motion, before charging at the remaining ghoul with his knife at the ready.
> 
> (I’m considering havng Martin learn nature magic later on to be some form of Hunter Ranger from D&D, possibly including an animal companion if that’d be okay.)


(Martin's Accuracy: 18
Result: 11
Success)
The spear soars across the temple, striking the Necromancer in stomach. He stops chanting, but the symbols and lines on the floor still remain, glowing slightly. 



 

(That would be really cool, actually. Please do.

@SlyRiolu 's turn.)


----------



## Steelite (Mar 30, 2018)

( @DragonMaster21 is it alright for me to add another char in, for a "tag-team" style ? Like, switching between each other in a fight.)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Mar 30, 2018)

Steelite said:


> ( @DragonMaster21 is it alright for me to add another char in, for a "tag-team" style ? Like, switching between each other in a fight.)


(That would be cool. Just remember that switching between characters will count as an action, so use it wisely.)


----------



## Steelite (Mar 30, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> (That would be cool. Just remember that switching between characters will count as an action, so use it wisely.)


(I know. And, I'll include one more in when we're done in this town Halluk and move to the next location.)


----------



## SlyRiolu (Mar 31, 2018)

(tImE fOr GaNk SqUaD! Do you think I should tweak the running kick like lower the accuracy or somthing?)

Averi runs towards the necromancer, jumps and aims a kick straight for the torso, she hoped the momentum from her movement would be enough to throw him off his feet.

(Running Kick(40): Charge at the enemy no mater the distance. Use to stop an opponent for a turn by knocking them down.)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Mar 31, 2018)

SlyRiolu said:


> (tImE fOr GaNk SqUaD! Do you think I should tweak the running kick like lower the accuracy or somthing?)
> 
> Averi runs towards the necromancer, jumps and aims a kick straight for the torso, she hoped the momentum from her movement would be enough to throw him off his feet.
> 
> (Running Kick(40): Charge at the enemy no mater the distance. Use to stop an opponent for a turn by knocking them down.)


(Averi's accuracy: 10
Roll Result: 5, success)
The Necromancer is knocked to the ground, but his body seems to have gotten heavier as the blow knocked him towards the boundaries of his sigil. 

(I'm using your strength with a d10 multiplier for this Arte's damage determination. Is that acceptable? If so:
Averi Strength: 6
Multiplier result: 6
Averi AP: 90--->50
Necromancer HP: 170---> 134)
Falling to the floor shifted the spear in the Necromancer's gut.

(Necromancer HP: 134----> 104)

*Lucian's Turn: *
Lucian shouts the incantation for his Flare spell, aiming his wand past Martin and towards the ghoul. 

(Casting for 15
Result: 18, Success
Thaumaturgy check(so it doesn't accidentally hit Martin as well): 20
Result: 8, Success
Multiplier: 4 
Lucian AP: 130-->110)

A huge blast of fire surges across the temple, seeming to twist around Martin without touching him. 

(Ghoul 3 HP: 100--->40)

(@Steelite 's turn.)


----------



## Steelite (Mar 31, 2018)

(I've been waiting for my turn for sooo long...)

- Time to finish this !

Victor rushes at the necromancer and immediately grabs his neck, then...


Steelite said:


> *KNOCK OUT (10 AP)* : Dislocate your opponent (and their jaw) with a pack of dynamites to the face, launching them away by 1 tile for 55 dmg.


However, while the necromancer is still in the air, Victor immediately jumps up and grabs the necromancer again. Then he proceeds to crash down on the ground, almost at the force of a boulder, with a pack of dynamites lit up.

- JUMP DOWN FOR WHAT !


Steelite said:


> *KNOCK DOWN (10 AP)* : Slam your opponent down with a pack of dynamites for 55 dmg.





Steelite said:


> *OBLITERATION (40 AP) *: Jump upward or to the tile next to you, and use all your weight to crash down, launching all opponents around you away by 1 tile, doing 40 dmg.





> Combined Arte : *BIG BANG (45 AP)*
> Grab your opponent in mid-air and use all your weight/strength to crash them down on the ground, using a pack of dynamites held in your feet, (120 dmg) and launching all other enemies around you away by 2 tiles (100 dmg).


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 1, 2018)

Steelite said:


> (I've been waiting for my turn for sooo long...)
> 
> - Time to finish this !
> 
> ...


(Ignoring damage calculation, as the Necromancer is defeated and his ghouls destroyed.)
The Necromancer hits the ground with a sharp crack as the dynamites explode. When the smoke clears, he is kneeling, black, tar-like blood dripping from his lip. 

"Heh heh..." he laughs, a wicked smile spreading across his lips. "Yes... I suppose your strength will do. Perhaps this time your... little group will succeed."

As if by spiteful miracle, the Necromancer stands. "We will meet again, I assure you. However, I will fulfill my promise... after all, if the same mistakes are made again, it will be I who triumphs when next we meet."

Stabbing himself with a blade in his arm, he disappears in a burst of green, sulfur smelling embers. The aura of the temple begins to relax, and it now feels as if the stones are shivering in pain....

"W-we should put this Amulet on the altar. It should dispel any of his residual magic..." Lucian says, removing the amulet from his bag. He tosses it to Victor. "Just put it on the Altar. From my understanding, that will pretty much undo any negativity that has been wrought here by the Necromancer's actions."


----------



## Steelite (Apr 1, 2018)

Victor catches the amulet and carefully places it back on the altar, and anticipates to see what'll happen.

- That was a tough son of a bitch...


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 1, 2018)

Steelite said:


> Victor catches the amulet and carefully places it back on the altar, and anticipates to see what'll happen.
> 
> - That was a tough son of a bitch...


"Yeah... we should get out of here. I'm exhausted..." the magician says. His shirt is still stained with his own blood, and though he used that healing potion, he is still extremely tender in the place where it hit... 

"I'll dispel my prepared spells once we get back to the Inn..."


----------



## Steelite (Apr 1, 2018)

(Let's skip to the inn, bruh)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 2, 2018)

As the party leaves the tombs, the scent of fresh air greets them wholeheartedly. The afternoon sun beats down upon the clearing outside of the abandoned temple.

After a short walk, the party is back at the Inn... 

(The characters can now do whatever they want in the town until evening. After they've finished, they should return to the Inn so we can continue the story.)


----------



## Steelite (Apr 2, 2018)

Victor returns to his house, seeing that he didn't need his sword to fight off the big bad boss that was the edgy necromancer... however, still better to get it fixed, than just leaving it slowly damaged with the leaking oil.
Fortunately, thanks to Lucian's fire spell, he managed to unlock an additional mode for the sword, which projects a stream of fire as the blade, in place of the sound-wave one.
He also upgrades his dynamites to now cause additional fire damage over time as well.
All that, over the course of one bottle of mead, which he bought from the inn.
The heat of the drink runs through his throat just as intense as the flame running along the blade of his sword, and the full length of the dynamites... and maybe he just needs something to get "fired up" to get things right.
When one goes for alcohol and beer, he goes for pepsi, coke, or mead.
If he could find some pepsi or coke in this small town.
For now, some mead will have to do... but not too good for his stomach.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Apr 3, 2018)

Martin had returned to his den in the woods outside town to replace the tip on his spear and examine his armor. Making sure everything was still intact and properly treated, he hung his spear on the rack for the sinew to dry before going to sleep after finding and cooking his meal.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 4, 2018)

(Oh, by the way, we all leveled up. Feel free to increase your skill points by five total. You can also increase your weapon damages by five, as long as they are melee weapons.)


Spoiler: Lucian's Updated CS



Character Data: Lucian Clauss White, Human, Male, 18
An apprentice magician, currently studying for his first year at the Berna Conservatory of the Mystic Arts. He rarely talks about his past, preferring to instead move forwards. He is very passionate about his studies, and ignorance irritates him severely, even if he won’t ever speak out about it. As a magician, he has the passive ability to sense the Mist.

Character Stats:
Health- 100
AP (Action Points)- 150
Armor Rating- 0
Accuracy- 10
Strength- 4
Speed- 5
Acrobatics- 5
Perception- 20
Thaumaturgy- 22
Restoration- 15
Conjuration- 15
Elementalism- 23
Personality- 15
Reflex- 12

Character Equipment and Items:
*Oak Wand- *2 pounds. A 21 inch tree branch, about one inch in diameter, fashioned into a wand, with leather wrapping the hilt. Getting hit with it hurts quite a bit. Deals 25 damage.
*Scroll of Mending x5-* .5 pounds. A small, thumb-size scroll, wrapped around a Mist crystal. When the cap is removed, heals for 25 Health. One time use.
*Scroll of Quickening x5-* .5 pounds. A small, thum-size scroll, wrapped around a Mist crystal. Restores 25 AP when the cap is removed.
*Spellbooks x4- *4 pounds each. 4 books, each one describing the use of a different spell. Lucian has already read them, so they can be sold for 50 Gald each.
*Magician’s Robes-* The first-year robes of the Conservatory of the Mystic Arts. They look similar to the tuxedo of a stage magician, but they are slightly more robelike.
*Book of Dancing Fire, 150 Gald-* A spellbook containing the spells Unburning Fire (20<), Flareburst (25<), and Guiding Flames (Any Skill)
*Book of Guarded Groves, 150 Gald- *A spellbook that can be used to learn the protection spells Aura Shield (20<, Ritual, No chance of failure), Active Ward (Any Skill), and Locational Barrier (50, Ritual).
*170 Gald- *The currency of the world.

Character Abilities:
Magic- AP cost< Skill level, up to d20 spell effect, D4-D6 multiplier for level one spells.
*Slipstep, up to Caster’s Skill-* The caster steps into the Mist, travelling a short distance through spacetime. Teleports the caster to a location within 20 feet of their current location, each AP being equivalent of 1 foot. If this spell fails, the caster will suffer damage equal to the AP that they used, and will not be able to take their next turn.
*Flare, up to caster’s skill, max AP cost is 30-* The caster conjures a stream of flame directed at their target, with up to 25% chance of causing a burn. Deals up to 1d20+1d10 times a d4 multiplier’s worth of damage. If this spell fails, the caster takes the damage instead.
*The Cheater’s Charm, 15 AP- *The caster opens their mind’s eye to the Mist, directing it past a solid surface. Allows the user to see into the other side of a solid object. For use on doors, roll for perception. If it fails, the caster becomes blind for 3 rotations (Blind people can no longer use ranged attacks, and their accuracy skill reduced by five.)
*Torch-light, 10 AP-* Mist is focused into a small orb, then made to produce a gentle, yet bright light. Creates an orb of light that lasts for up to six rotations, and illuminates a 20 foot diameter. Failure causes him to become blind momentarily until the end of the next rotation.
*Aura Shield, Ritual- *The caster invokes the Mist and draws several hieroglyphic sigils on or near the skin/ fur of the subject, granting them a +20 armor rating.
*Active Ward, Any Skill- *Invoking the Mist with the word N'dah, the caster produces a magical shield of energy in 3 tile diameter around themselves. The shield has health equal to 1d4 times the amount of AP they used. If it fails, their maximum health is lowered by the same amount of AP that they used.
*Unburning Fire, up to Caster's Skill, minimum 20- *The caster creates a clump of flames that let off gentle warmth, but cannot burn. Each AP used increases the area of illumination and warmth by 1 foot. 
*Mist-perception, Passive-* during perception checks, Lucian can detect the status of the mist when successful.



Lucian decides to spend his time in his room, resting and reading his new book on fire-based magic. He learns the spell Unburning Fire, before the book falls from his hand onto his face and he falls asleep, seriously spent from the day's activities.



> *Magician's Fatigue...?- *If you ever ask Lucian, he will tell you that he suffers from "Magician's Fatigue". This is not true, he just tires quickly, and when he starts to relax, it is quite difficult for him to keep himself from falling asleep.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Apr 6, 2018)

Spoiler: Updated Character Sheet



Character Stats:
Health- 125
AP (Action Points)- 90
Armor Rating- 6
Accuracy- 18
Strength- 8
Speed- 10
Acrobatics- 6
Perception- 20
Thaumaturgy- 6
Restoration- 16
Conjuration- 0
Elementalism- 1
Personality- 15
Reflex- 20

Character Equipment and Items:
Weapons
Handmade harpoon/spear: 40 damage
Bladed forearm guards: 25 damage
Items- Utility knife (skinning/gutting/general purpose hunting knife), basic first aid kit.
Clothing- handmade bone/leather armor he fashioned himsef out of the remains of the animals he’s hunted over the years. Designed for minimal bulk and treated to not hinder movement underwater.

Character Abilities:
Magic: Antidote: 40 mp, cures poison or venom. If it fails, effect is transferred to the caster and becomes 10% more potent.
Passive: *Hunter’s Sense*: a skilled tracker and hunter, can track location of most creatures/beings by scent or sound if perception check passes.


(would this be a good time to make a sheet for the potential animal companion?)
Martin decided to use the remainder of his time studying nature magic with an old friend in the forest, learning how to find the energy but not anything else just yet. The following morning he returned to the inn.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 6, 2018)

(@SlyRiolu , please do the Lvl up. After that, we will continue the story.)


----------



## SlyRiolu (Apr 7, 2018)

(Armor to 10 and melee damage +2)
Meanwhile Averi tuned up her gear for she was more well equipped to handle ranged enemies like that necromancer. She reinforced the armor she had.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 7, 2018)

(Alright, starting the next day.)
The next morning, Corrien meets the party in the Inn. He had learned of the assistance from the other two from the Innkeeper. Lucian explains the previous day's events.

"By the five, thank you," he says. "I apologize for everything I've put you through. However... what that voice said worries me. I remember something similar to it, back during my studies in Elympios...

Well, either way, I don't trust whatever that Necromancer said. Lucian, would you mind giving a message to the High Priestess in Berna? I fear that myself and my assistants here are not well equipped in case this happens again. And... here, for your troubles."

The priest gives each of the party members a bag of 500 Gald pieces.

"This money was given by the more influential people here in town," he explains. "Now, I had better be off. There is much that the church has to do, now that the curse has been lifted."

With that, the older man leaves. 

Lucian turns to the others. "Well... I'd better be going soon, too. It's about a 6 hour walk to Berna, and the ferries aren't currently open to the public. Are any of you heading in that direction? I'd love the company."


----------



## Steelite (Apr 7, 2018)

Victor's ears perk up at the name "Berna" and growls.

- Yeah... I'm coming there, too...

He puts the money in his pocket, still super pissed and frustrated.

- Sons of bitches broke in my workshop yesterday and broke my entire workshop down... and stole all my shit... apparently some blacksmith fucker in that city can't stand me "stealing" his customers...

Out of anger, he crumbles a piece of paper, seemingly a note, inside his hands, then throws it away. The way he does it looks like he's crushing and throwing away someone's skull, though.

- Nobody fucks with me without begging for satan to save their sorry ass afterwards...


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 7, 2018)

Steelite said:


> Victor's ears perk up at the name "Berna" and growls.
> 
> - Yeah... I'm coming there, too...
> 
> ...


Lucian shudders at the mention of one of the Demon King's chief lieutenants, but shrugs. 

"So you've got business to deal with in the city," he sums up. "What about you two?" 

He looks back and forth between the other two.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Apr 7, 2018)

“As long as there’s a nature park or something, i wouldn’t mind going along. My druid mentor is watching over the forest in my absence, he said there was too much at stake for me to remain here uninvolved. Though I do have a companion to bring along, i’m sure he’ll meet us on the path ahead.”

(Let me know what important stats I ahould list for the animal companion, probably going to be a wolf)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 7, 2018)

Abyssalrider said:


> “As long as there’s a nature park or something, i wouldn’t mind going along. My druid mentor is watching over the forest in my absence, he said there was too much at stake for me to remain here uninvolved. Though I do have a companion to bring along, i’m sure he’ll meet us on the path ahead.”
> 
> (Let me know what important stats I ahould list for the animal companion, probably going to be a wolf)


(Just do a modified Character Sheet. Health, AP, and Speed, obviously. Then just choose what other stats they need, give them a few Artes, and put up their base damage, and he should be good to go.)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Apr 8, 2018)

Spoiler: Ryo's Character Sheet (animal companion)



Character Stats:
Health- 125
AP (Action Points)- 100
Accuracy- 16
Strength- 10
Speed- 10
Acrobatics- 6
Perception- 20
Personality: 15
Reflex- 20

Claws: 25 damage
Fangs (bite): 40 damage

Character Abilities:
Artes
*Lockjaw*: 25 mp, Ryo charges at the target and bites down on their weapon arm, preventing them from attacking for three turns or until Ryo is either knocked off or called back.
*Howl of Terror*: 25 mp, (personality check) Ryo looses a loud and deep howl to terrify the enemies for two turns.
*Kill Command*: 50 mp (costs for both, Martin and Ryo), Martin commands Ryo to lunge right for the enemy's throat. instantly kills weakened (low health at or below 25%) enemies, otherwise wounds for 60 damage and inhibits ability to speak.
Passive: *Hunter’s Sense*: an innately skilled and well trained predator, can track location of most creatures/beings by scent or sound if perception check passes.


Spoiler: Appearance












(this good?)


----------



## SlyRiolu (Apr 8, 2018)

"I wander and do jobs for I don't have to become a bandit or a raider. Getting off track, sorry, I feel pretty set for a bit with 500 gold. So i'll help." Averi replied.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 8, 2018)

Abyssalrider said:


> Spoiler: Ryo's Character Sheet (animal companion)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(Yep, perfect.)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 8, 2018)

SlyRiolu said:


> "I wander and do jobs for I don't have to become a bandit or a raider. Getting off track, sorry, I feel pretty set for a bit with 500 gold. So i'll help." Averi replied.


"Alright. Is there anything that anyone needs to do before we head out? If so, I'll be waiting at the South Gate," Lucian says.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Apr 8, 2018)

"I'll go with you Lucian, my companion wouldn't be welcome inside the city but I can introduce you to him once we leave."
(btw, Ryo is on the big side, his back would be waist height on Martin who stands at 5'10")


----------



## Steelite (Apr 8, 2018)

- Sure, folks. Lead the way.

Victor replies to the gang while still sounding as salty and pissy as ever. He takes out a full bottle of pepsi and chugs it down until it's empty, then throws it away (and looks like he's hoping that he just throws it at someone's face while at it).

- How far is it from here to the city, by the way ?


----------



## Steelite (Apr 8, 2018)

(Oh yeah, forgot, this is the new version of my leveled-up CS.)

NAME : Victor
GENDER : male
SPECIES : Gajuma (kangaroo-raptor in appearance)
RANK : Champion
HEIGHT : 175cm
WEIGHT : 150kg

Health : 150 *(+5)*
Action Points : 80
Armor Rating : 15
Accuracy : 15
Strength : 10
Speed : 5
Acrobatics : 5
Perception : 10
Thaumaturgy : 0
Restoration : 0
Conjuration : 0
Elementalism : 0
Personality / charisma : 10
Reflex : 10
EQUIPMENT

*Victor's Vest* (apparel) : A simple sleeve-less black leather jacket with white trims. More of a uniform than an armor at all.
*Victor's Gloves* (apparel) : A simple pair of finger-less silver gloves, fashioned in a military style.
*Victor's Tags* (apparel) : Two white dog tags stringed together to make Victor's necklace. He always keeps them with him, believing that they may bring him good luck.







*Victor's Tonfas* (paired weapon) : A pair of durable tonfas made of alloy steel. Good for jaw-dislocating, nose-breaking, teeth-picking, throat-strangling, stomach-jabbing, arm-wrenching, leg-crippling, and armor-puncturing most people.
Base dmg : 40


BASIC MOVES (grab-based)

*DISARM* : Break a target's arms for 10 dmg, knocking their weapons off.
*CRIPPLE* : Break a target's legs for 10 dmg, knocking them down and making them unable to move for the next 3 turns.
*THROW* : Throw a target away by 4 tiles for 10 dmg.
*SUPLEX* : Slam a target to the ground behind you for 10 dmg.
*KNOCK OUT* : AOE-launch all targets around you away by 1 tile with a heavy upper-cut, for 10 dmg.
*STUN* : Stun a target for the next 3 turns with a tonfa-smack in the face, for 10 dmg.
*SPIN TO WIN* : Throw/wrestle a target around you to knock all others away by 1 tile. The knocked-back enemies take 10 dmg ; the wrestled target takes 10 dmg for each enemy they collide into.
*ARISE* : Forcefully pick up a target while they're on the ground, and knock them down flat on their backside again with a shoulder-bash, for 10 dmg.
*TAIL SWIPE* : Whip your tail to knock back all enemies around you by 1 tile, for 10 dmg each.

*NECK SNAP* : Break the target's neck to instantly finish them off. Only usable when behind them.
*STRANGULATION (*)* : Crush the target's throat to dmg them over time, each turn 20% of their max health.
*HUMAN SHIELD (*)* : Lock a target by their throat in your grasp as your shield. For as long as the target is alive, all attacks at you dmg them instead.
(*) The grabbed target is unable to take any action, unless you're interrupted by a crowd-control attack and they break free.


SPECIAL MOVES

*CATAPULT* (5 AP) : Launch your ally to the targeted location as they leap from your arm.
*FLING* (5 AP) : Let your ally grab on your tail, then fling them to the targeted location.
*VAULT* (5 AP) : Make a high jump to the targeted location. You can carry an ally on your back and 3 in your pouch before jumping.
*CATA-VAULT* (10 AP) : Let your ally grab on your tail, then jump in the air and fling them at the targeted enemies to knock them down. Dmg is based on your ally's.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 8, 2018)

Steelite said:


> - Sure, folks. Lead the way.
> 
> Victor replies to the gang while still sounding as salty and pissy as ever. He takes out a full bottle of pepsi and chugs it down until it's empty, then throws it away (and looks like he's hoping that he just throws it at someone's face while at it).
> 
> - How far is it from here to the city, by the way ?


"About six hours, mostly flat, so... about twelve miles. There are a couple of clean streams that we can drink from if we need to, and the trail is pretty well marked," Lucian explains. "Most of the trail goes through a clearing in the woods, so there's not much that can hide."

"What is that, by the way? Some kind of novelty drink?" Lucian asks, referring to the pepsi bottle. 

(Note: Carbonated drinks are extraordinarily rare in Almera. The names of companies from our world are actually the names of the Dwarven alchemists who invented the drinks in this world.)


----------



## Steelite (Apr 8, 2018)

(That rare ?... Shit, I'm in trouble. I drink 'em on a daily basis irl, hahaha.)

Victor looks at the bottle of pepsi that he just threw away, then back at Lucian.

- Oh, that ? I dunno, just some fancy drink that I got after beatin' up a thief in an alley the other day. Tastes good, though.

Apparently, he has no idea that such drink is really rare...


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 8, 2018)

Steelite said:


> (That rare ?... Shit, I'm in trouble. I drink 'em on a daily basis irl, hahaha.)
> 
> Victor looks at the bottle of pepsi that he just threw away, then back at Lucian.
> 
> ...


"Hmph. I've never seen it before. Was that stuff... brown? Anyways, let's go..." 

Lucian gets up and leads the party to the South Gates, and into North Berna Woods. The trail is wide, and very well walked. The grass grows rather tall, but anything large would have difficulty hiding... In the distance, there are several offshoots into other clearings. 

(@Abyssalrider , you can introduce Ryo now.)


----------



## Steelite (Apr 8, 2018)

While the party is at the woods, Victor takes a deep breath to take in the clean air and try to distract himself from the current condition of his workshop. He's been really tired since yesterday, both physically and mentally, and both really affects his health, to the point he could sneeze 10+ times in a matter of 20 seconds.
Being a kangaroo-raptor, especially for his build, Victor prefers places like highlands or clear deltas to have a feeling of freedom... but for now, a bit of time outside his workshop and in a forest is just as good.
He didn't know he'd enjoy it in the forest, but he does now.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Apr 9, 2018)

Seeing they were a safe distance from the city, Martin whistles. Shortly after a large grey wolf with blue stripes comes running from the trees to Martin’s side.

“Meet Ryo, my closest friend and dear hunting partner. I’m sure you now see why I said he wouldn’t be welcome in the city.”


----------



## Steelite (Apr 9, 2018)

Victor raises his eyebrows at the grey wolf named Ryo, pretty amazed by his size.

- That's a pretty big boi, hehe.

He kind of wishes he has time to build himself some sort of mechanical animal companion, too, whenever he sees people keeping a pet around. Though, he always decides he doesn't have time for it, when his blacksmith job is so hectic almost all the time.
... Though, it doesn't mean he doesn't want a companion to be with him, in the evenings, and he's only by himself in the house.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 9, 2018)

Abyssalrider said:


> Seeing they were a safe distance from the city, Martin whistles. Shortly after a large grey wolf with blue stripes comes running from the trees to Martin’s side.
> 
> “Meet Ryo, my closest friend and dear hunting partner. I’m sure you now see why I said he wouldn’t be welcome in the city.”


"He's... so... big...and fluffy..." Lucian says longingly as he sees the wolf bound up to Martin's side. He stares for a moment, completely enamored, his eyes wide in admiration and his jaw dropped. 

"Er, yeah," he shakes his head, trying to refocus. "Halluk's not the best place to bring a wolf, with it being a smaller town and all. Shouldn't be an issue in Berna, though. A lot of the professors at the Conservatory have bigger animals as familiars or companions, so there are plenty of nature parks throughout the city. I'll write you a document so you don't run into any problems." 

Lucian looks at the wolf as if he wants to pet him, but then glances away and says. "Well, any way, we should get going. It's a long walk to the city."


----------



## Steelite (Apr 9, 2018)

- Better get movin', then. I like being with nature, but I still prefer human stuffs like a house and a bed and all that, to rest in, heh.

He stretches a bit and extends his tail, making a long yawn.

- Hopefully we don't run into any bandits along the road, cuz I'm too sleepy for that bullshit right now... and if I have to fight while sleepy, people stop being alive faster than normal.

He bares his teeth a bit, making what sound like a predator's tired/hungry growling noises, while his tail is pretty close to just flop on the ground now.


----------



## Steelite (Apr 9, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> "He's... so... big...and fluffy..."


(Lucian be like)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 9, 2018)

Steelite said:


> (Lucian be like)


(That is...
completely accurate, actually. Sums up Lucian's inner thoughts perfectly.)


----------



## Steelite (Apr 9, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> (That is...
> completely accurate, actually. Sums up Lucian's inner thoughts perfectly.)


(And Victor be like...)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 9, 2018)

Steelite said:


> (And Victor be like...)


----------



## Steelite (Apr 9, 2018)

(Hopefully we can speed things up ; I have a surprise incoming.)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 9, 2018)

Steelite said:


> (Hopefully we can speed things up ; I have a surprise incoming.)


(K. Do you want the surprise to happen before we get to the city, or after?)


----------



## Steelite (Apr 9, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> (K. Do you want the surprise to happen before we get to the city, or after?)


(Before we get to the city, when we're still in the woods.)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 9, 2018)

Steelite said:


> (Before we get to the city, when we're still in the woods.)


(K, you should do it this next post, then. )

Lucian leads the party through the large clearing, and into a slightly dense stretch of woods, where the breeze is lesser, but the shade nice and cool. After about an hour and a half, the trail comes upon a clean looking stream. 

"Do any of you mind if I stop real quick? I'd better fill my water, I'm almost out."


----------



## Steelite (Apr 9, 2018)

- A'ight, I'd wanna take a break too...

Victor walks to the stream and scoops up some water into his paws, then washes it all over his face. The cool and fresh water really wakes him up and stops him from falling asleep.
He feels every single drip of water cooling in his fur coat, as he sighs in relief.

- Whew... I need this...

However, he is just about to wash his face again, when a sparkle shines just at the edge of his eyes, for a fraction of a second. He stops and glances over the direction, and sees a black, circular object on the grassy ground.
Curious, he walks over it for a closer look : it seems like a big egg, with multiple glowy colors on the star-like, galaxy-ish shell.




He also feels some sort of magic energy radiating from it. Strong, yet... young, and pure ? It's hard to describe, but it's definitely not a cursed thing.

- H-hey, folks, take a look at this.

(New character into the story later ; for now, though, it's just an egg.)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 9, 2018)

Steelite said:


> - A'ight, I'd wanna take a break too...
> 
> Victor walks to the stream and scoops up some water into his paws, then washes it all over his face. The cool and fresh water really wakes him up and stops him from falling asleep.
> He feels every single drip of water cooling in his fur coat, as he sighs in relief.
> ...



Lucian steps over, examining it closely. He's surprised he didn't feel the Mist radiating from it earlier. 

"An egg of some sort? Big, almost like a dragon's, but the patterns aren't anything like I've seen before, and this Mist coming off of it..." Lucian breathes. "Whatever's inside, it's something that should be protected. You just found it _lying_ here?" 

His voice is incredulous, and filled with wonder.


----------



## Steelite (Apr 9, 2018)

Victor nods, still looking at the galaxy-like night sky on the egg shell.

- Yeah, I just found it over here...

He gently touches the egg, only to see his hand... going through the black sky on the egg shell, as if it's just an aura surrounding it.
As his hand touches the actual egg shell within (and now also slightly blackened while inside that "sky"), he can feel it's rather thin, and really smooth on the surface. It's also kind of warm, too.
He is just a second away from pulling his hand back, but all of the sudden, the magic energy slightly shifts, as well as the stars on the sky of the egg shell, which startles him a bit.
In front of everyone's eyes, the stars link together into multiple moving constellations, which vaguely resemble a kangaroo creature carrying the egg in its arms.
Is the egg... or whatever is inside it... trying to say that it wants Victor to take care of it ?
Victor is taken aback by what he's seeing, to the point he forgets to take his hand back, and still keeps it touching the egg.


----------



## SlyRiolu (Apr 9, 2018)

"I'm not holding it! You're the other kangaroo you do it!" Averi quickly said to Victor. She was shocked that the egg was making constilations and it was what seemed to her like communicating. She stepped closer and looked down to the egg. "Weirdest thing I ever seen. No, wrong word how about... out there?" Averi said.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 9, 2018)

Lucian nods as Averi makes her exclamation. 

"Well, whatever's inside of it definitely likes you, Victor." Lucian states. "You should keep it. I don't know much about magical creatures, but I know that they imprint on the person they favor, sometimes even hiding from everyone else until just the right person comes around. If you can keep it safe until it hatches, then it'll be a friend for life. Once we get to the city we can show it to the Conservatory's Zoologist. She's seen and hatched her fair share of eggs, so she should know what to do. Might even be able to tell us what it's from, and how to care for it once it hatches."


----------



## Steelite (Apr 9, 2018)

Victor looks at Averi and Lucian, then at the egg.

- ... You want me to look after you, kid ?

The constellation on the egg shell slowly shifts again, this time there is a heart surrounding the kangaroo that holds the egg, and the magic energy is a bit warmer.

- ... I take that as a yes, heh. Alright then, kid...

He gently lifts the egg up : despite the size, it's not as heavy as it looks. The black sky follows the egg as if it's "painted" on it, though it still leaves behind a short trail of black, star-like aura, whenever the egg is moved.
He then clicks his tongue and slowly puts the egg inside his pouch. The magic energy is a bit warmer as it is put in.
He giggles a bit.

- A'ight, folks, let's go. Now I'm eager to see what's the deal with this egg, and why I'm "The Chosen One", heh.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 9, 2018)

Lucian leads the way on the cobblestone path, the sun gradually hiding behind a collection of clouds. It doesn't quite seem likely to rain, but the air gains a slight chill as the party travels through the Berna Woods. As each hour passes, the air gets slightly colder... 

Eventually, the tall city walls enter into sight, and the gates become visible through the trees. 

"Almost there-," Lucian jumps as he hears a loud shout, and then a bloodcurdling howl from the clearing in front of the gates. 



 
Even from the party's current location, they can see what's happening. Two guards fight against three wolf-like beasts, with ice-blue flames dripping from the monsters' maws. These flames seem to absorb light, rather than produce it. Their fur is oily, and almost pure, pitch black. One unlucky man is laying away from the battle, towards the city wall, a pool of red slowly forming around him as he takes ragged breaths.


----------



## Steelite (Apr 9, 2018)

- ... Shit...

Normally, Victor would just jump in, grab some sucker, and snap their neck, then go YOLO on all others... but now with the egg he's carrying in his pouch, he has to be a lot more careful, to keep it safe.

- Lucian, any idea ? 'Cuz I don't think the guards can hold on for much longer.


----------



## SlyRiolu (Apr 9, 2018)

"Go help that dying man." Averi poined to the guard bleeding out. "I'll try to distract one of the beasts. You can't really fight since y'know that and you have a medkit right?" 
She looked at the creatures and sighed "We don't get a break do we."


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 9, 2018)

Steelite said:


> - ... Shit...
> 
> Normally, Victor would just jump in, grab some sucker, and snap their neck, then go YOLO on all others... but now with the egg he's carrying in his pouch, he has to be a lot more careful, to keep it safe.
> 
> - Lucian, any idea ? 'Cuz I don't think the guards can hold on for much longer.





SlyRiolu said:


> "Go help that dying man." Averi poined to the guard bleeding out. "I'll try to distract one of the beasts. You can't really fight since y'know that and you have a medkit right?"
> She looked at the creatures and sighed "We don't get a break do we."


Lucian nods. "Martin, do you or Ryo mind guarding me for a moment? I need to prep my spells... blast, shows me for being cautious about Mist-burn..."

The magician quickly pulls out his wand and hastily begins focusing his Mist, readying his Flare spell.


----------



## Steelite (Apr 9, 2018)

- I can still kick some major asshole, even when carrying a kid !... Oh geez, that sounds wrong... whatever.

He lowers his body down, and extends his arm outward, like the position when playing volleyball. The position of his legs and tail, however, suggest that he's going to make a vault from here straight to the gate.

- Averi, you get on my arm and I'll throw you towards the monsters. Lucian, no time for that. Get on my back ; prepare your spells while I take you there.


----------



## SlyRiolu (Apr 9, 2018)

Averi was surpised by the comand. "I wha- how? Just jump on and you throw me?" Averi went closer not really knowing how she would be thrown. She just got on the arm "Ok throw me I guess." she said nervously.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Apr 9, 2018)

Martin points at one of the creatures with his free hand and yells “Ryo, kill!” Before hurling his spear directly at the other one and pulling his knife out as he moved to guard Lucian.

Ryo sprung into action and charged toward the creature at the sound of the command.


----------



## Steelite (Apr 10, 2018)

- As soon as I throw you, leap over there as far as you can.

As soon as Averi gets her feet on his arm, Victor uses all his strength to fling her from the current location straight towards the monsters at the gate.

- Go !

He then grabs Lucian and holds him on his shoulder with one hand, while holding his pouch closed with the other hand to keep the egg safe, then lowers himself down a bit further.

- Buckle up, boi !

Then, with a heavy slam of his tail on the ground for momentum, Victor makes a leap straight to the gate and lands at near the injured guard's position.
The egg is perfectly unharmed, thankfully... but not his feet. Despite being a kangaroo-raptor hybrid, his chubby build is still problematic for him after jumps from such height/length.
Not to mention, he doesn't know how much Lucian is gonna hate him for this.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 10, 2018)

(Sorry, I'm having a really difficult time deciding which action to DM first. Before this gets too crazy, do you mind if I restart the fight? Sorry. I should have done the combat-start stuff before anything else. )


----------



## Steelite (Apr 10, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> (Sorry, I'm having a really difficult time deciding which action to DM first. Before this gets too crazy, do you mind if I restart the fight? Sorry. I should have done the combat-start stuff before anything else. )


(Eh, I got you to the gate by carrying you on my shoulders. Let's go with that.)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 10, 2018)

Steelite said:


> (Eh, I got you to the gate by carrying you on my shoulders. Let's go with that.)


(Ok.

@SlyRiolu and @Abyssalrider , I'm going to have the battle restart from the point where Victor reaches the gate with Lucian on his back onwards. Sorry, I know it's a bit janky, but I started this fight rather haphazardly, and I still need to determine turn order.)

Victor lands hard on his feet a few feet away from the grievously injured man. His feet are most likely a little bit sore and tingly from the impact.

Lucian lets out a startled "Oof!" as the Kangaroo gajuma lands.

(Lucian HP: 100--->95
Victor HP: 155----> 150)

(Combat Start.
Roll Results:
Lucian: 20
Victor: 19
Martin: 17
Averi: 16
Hellhound 1: 18
Hellhound 2: 5
Hellhound 3: 11
Guard 1: 15
Guard 2: 9
Guard 3: Not Fighting
Ryo: 17, (Forgot to enter at the beginning of battle, sorry. He can effectively share his turn with Martin)
Turn Order:
Lucian, Victor, Hellhound 1, Martin, Ryo, Averi, Guard 1, Hellhound 3, Guard 2, Hellhound 2)

*Lucian's Turn*
As soon as he slides off of Victor's back, Lucian begins chanting his spell. (Flare takes one rotation to prepare during battle.)

@Steelite 's turn


----------



## Steelite (Apr 10, 2018)

Victor is a bit pained from the landing, but doesn't flinch too much. As soon as he gets down, he immediately rushes to Hellhound 1, grabs its throat, and wrestles it at other two to knock them away.
Then he locks the monster by its throat within his arms, using it as his shield.

- A'ight, come at me, bitches !


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 10, 2018)

Steelite said:


> Victor is a bit pained from the landing, but doesn't flinch too much. As soon as he gets down, he immediately rushes to Hellhound 1, grabs its throat, and wrestles it at other two to knock them away.
> Then he locks the monster by its throat within his arms, using it as his shield.
> 
> - A'ight, come at me, bitches !


*Hellhound 1's Turn*
The Hellhound tries to shake free, but the Gajuma's grip is too strong. It lets out an enraged growl. The air around its maw feels frighteningly cold.

(Hellhound 1: 150---> 130
Hellhound 2: 150---> 140
Hellhound 3: 150----> 140)

(@Abyssalrider 's turn.)


----------



## Steelite (Apr 10, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> *Hellhound 1's Turn*
> The Hellhound tries to shake free, but the Gajuma's grip is too strong. It lets out an enraged growl. The air around its maw feels frighteningly cold.
> 
> (@Abyssalrider 's turn.)


(Since I grab one hellhound and smack it at the other two, the dmg would be like this...)

Hellhound 1 : 20 dmg
Hellhound 2 : 10 dmg
Hellhound 3 : 10 dmg
(Hellhound 2 and 3 get knocked away from their current position by 1 tile, too.
Also, I'm grabbing hellhound 1 from behind, so if I snap its neck for an instant kill, there's that.)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Apr 10, 2018)

Martin points at one of the creatures with his free hand and yells “Ryo, kill!” Before hurling his spear directly at another one.

Ryo sprung into action and charged toward the creature at the sound of the command.


----------



## Steelite (Apr 11, 2018)

( @DragonMaster21 yo, don't get distracted from your ember-ish thread ; you still have a world to save here !)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 12, 2018)

Steelite said:


> ( @DragonMaster21 yo, don't get distracted from your ember-ish thread ; you still have a world to save here !)


(I know. Just didn't have access to my laptop last night, where all my maps and dice rolling programs are. I'll be active tonight, though.)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 12, 2018)

Abyssalrider said:


> Martin points at one of the creatures with his free hand and yells “Ryo, kill!” Before hurling his spear directly at another one.
> 
> Ryo sprung into action and charged toward the creature at the sound of the command.



(Ryo Accuracy: 16
Result: 7, Success
Ryo AP: 100---> 50
Martin AP: 40)

Ryo's throat-bound attack is on-point, his fangs burying into the Fiend's neck. The Hellhound lets loose a strangled howl.

(Hellhound 3: 140---> 80)

(Martin's Accuracy: 18
Result: 14, Success)

Martin's spear soars through the air, thudding into the second Hellhound's abdomen. The beast howls in rage.

(Hellhound 2: 140---> 100)

@SlyRiolu 's turn








Spoiler: I Needed That! 



I was just working on this on my laptop. Apparently, Lenovo decided that now was a good time to update my computer, and therefore reset it just as I was about to make this post. 

Fortunately, I was able to remember what I wrote... but, seriously. Piss off, PC manufacturer.

Also, was going to put in a clip of Ratchet's "I needed that!" from _Transformers: Prime, _but there weren't any good ones. Urggh...


----------



## SlyRiolu (Apr 12, 2018)

Averi went past Hellhound 2 placing a bear trap near it's leg for somthing she had planned. She proceeded to place a bear trap near it's leg and once she was behind the canine she turned and prefored a horizontal kick trying to force it into the trap.
Basic Kick (30): A side kick that can be used to cancel a slow attack from an opponent or to knock away opponents. Soon following it up with a lunge attack from the machete. If target is affected by a status effect do 15% more damage (stacks).
Set Trap (20): Set a trap on a surrounding tile and if an enemy steps in it it will immobolize them to get a free hit off of.


----------



## Steelite (Apr 13, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Piss of, PC manufacturer.


*inhales*
Boi.




http://data:image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQAAAQABAAD/2wCEAAkGBxISEBAQEhAQEBUQEA8QDxAQEA8PDw8QFRUWFxURFRUYHSggGBolHRUVITIhJSkrLi4uFx8zODMtNygtLisBCgoKDg0OFRAQFy0dFR0tLS0rKy0rLS0rKy0rKystLS0tLS0tKy0tLS0rKy0tLSstLSwtKzctLS0rLSstLSstN//AABEIAOUA3AMBIgACEQEDEQH/xAAcAAAABwEBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAQIDBAUHBgj/xABKEAABAwIDBAUGDAMFCAMAAAABAAIDBBEFEiEGBzFBEyJRYXEUVIGRo9IIFzI1QlJyc6GxssEjdLMVNDZi0SVDU4KSosLhJDNE/8QAGQEAAwEBAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAECAwQF/8QAIxEBAQEBAAICAgEFAAAAAAAAAAERAgMhEjETUUEEIjJCcf/aAAwDAQACEQMRAD8Azq6O6jZ0oOXnY7T90E2How5IHUaaD0oOQDgKWmgUtqAWEoJGeySXoBwuSC66SAotZW5dBxTkt+itxMLwNSbKunxXXQcFW1FY53EqOujnw/tnfJ+k2pr3P7lH8rf2puyAatJzIi2nPKnn6RTrKqQD5SbjjCcMQ5FOyDaejr5O1WNLiPJ3rVRH3p1Z9eOVU6rpGG6XZUdFWlpAOoV0x4IuNVy98fFvz1pxHZAIws1BZBGggCQROKRdAUSUFDbVBOtqQun4Vj8ok3RPdofBNCYI3vFj4FT8aeuiwvYOefCpMUFU1rWNkd0WU3OQ8Lrn6OQuY0niRqte2R/wjP8AdVP5rHaB38Nvgt/NzMjLxW6drZS2NxGhtouh2n2GnoaCHEDViQSmL+GGkEZxfiuXxE/w3LZN7P8Ahyi+1SfpKfhk+NHlt1k7X3AumqgkuiYH9GHyMY59r5QTa6Np0HgE1Wtux3aNR4jVYc5Oo16+nQ7e7G1GEine6oE7Jy5twCA0gAga9oP4LiZZL3JK3Dbo/wBobL01WNXwCF7u0FvUf+6w6ngMj4426mRzWDxcbLs+M1zfKtF2R3Qz11HHV+Usi6XMWMcxxJaOBv3rP6qmdFLLC/5UUjo3eLTb9l6PxDHG4bU4JhrTZr25JewDLlF/+YrIt8uEeT4xMQLNqGtmb2XIs4esfinSjndnMDfW1cFJG7IZibvIuGAAkkqZtpsscOqxSmds56MPeWggNvwGq7L4P2G9JXz1LhpTw5QeWZ5/0H4rkNrK11fi1SWauqKnoIe5ubKPQlno99o2zOzdViEpipIy7LbpJHaRx+JWjQ7kQ1o8pxNkbjyaAB/3FX22GKs2ewyno6RrRPMCM9he4HXld2m50WE1lfNM8yTTSyucblz3uOv7J+oPdaVje5aqjYZaSpjqwBfJ8l58DwKzOfOxzo5GujewkPY4EEEcrK+2Q20q8OmbJHK98Vx0sD3FzHN52B4FaLvowKGqoYMapgAS2My5R8uJ/Au7wTZLJRtjl9it18mIUjasVkcOZz25HNJIymy6OLclUjRuJR+Aa5ZBTVkrQGsmmY3jlZI9rfUCtA3MVkpxmFrppXtMUpLXyPcL27CUeqPcdEdy9UOOJsH/AClUG2m7+ow2lNWa9s2V7G5GggnMUe9WokONzx9NMxojjIayV7Be3YCuZlps4s+WeQXByvle5p9BKz7645uWL55769yrCOW7Qe0Ao86YDkedcDrOoJrOizowOTsglNCBC9FxiBKPObIrIEIDdNkf8Iz/AHVT+aw2nqCGgLc92jfKNmamnbq9oqmWHG51AWDx6dU6EEgg8QQq6mxPNw/U1JLCFt+9n/DlF40n6CsLEZe5sbRdz3Na0dpJsAtz34uEODUNMT1i+IW+wzX80czIOrtY6yoFgnOmCqwUYcVj+ONfm2fdDIKvB8Sw12pZ0mQH6sjTb8QuD3Q4MajF6djmm1O50sgPLJwB9KttxmKdDi3RE2bVROj7i4atXdbFYM3D6nH614ytie8Rk/VIMht6wuiMaznetjLpsammYTaidExmul4zmP4k+pdbvuhbU4fhuJs10a15/wAr2g/qCzKmJl6WV/yp3ve7nq4k/utO2ePl2ytXSnrSUZeGjn1TmZ+CmXdirzklL3dOFDs5XVx0dOZSztOmRoH5rgN2dITjGH9J9KR0mv0jlJXebyG+TYLhWGN0dN0RkHA5Wi5PrK5F0/ktRRVgGlNMzP8AdnQn1XRblkPnnebVz8IBzn4pAzWzKYZR4uN1ncdITyK2LffhpcaLFom9LE1oZNl1HRu1a7TlqVy0HQSMD48pB10t6io8mtPDzL/1yEeEuIOlhY8VsOyp6XZCZr+DYapoJ7GuJCznGKuw6GLryykRxsbq67tOS0faxowrZmOicR007Gw5b6l8hzSH0AlPxl5pJZIwqnYMoK7vct89w/czfkuILCyzTyGq7Xcmf9tw/czfknPtHUyHd7Pz7Ufdx/kqASLod6oH9u1F/wDhR/kuVfJqVh557a+K+krpEYkULpUOlWGNdTekRdIofSodIjBqqCCd6FEYiuvY5sNoJYYQjIT0Os3Zbcuwqd+drpKee3StbxY7/iAc13+IYBs5ibzUMq2U75NXhsgiu7tLH6ArEbJJjHYqnSby3HD8M2cwlwqTUtqZY9Y7v6Zwd2tY3S/es13h7ZPxSqEuUxwxAtgjPG3N57yuZbEOxHZF6E5JQCUiskadhFeaaqpqkadDKx58L6/gto3r7b0T8MmipKiKSSqexr2xm7sptmJ9AssNIzABFTQDOO4py+ivO1dUTbNaOwBdnun2ggo6yqhqZGRQ1MTXgyaMzt4j0hcZHKAdVOjEb7Zmtd4gFZzrLro65+Uxf7wcbjrsXa6B7ZYaWFrY3N1aXHjZQnxtkaWOFw4WKFNTsaLNa1t+wAJ5rUuutur8fHx5xbbH7anD4zQ18ZqKJwLY5Q3OYmn6D282qbNsTs/VEy02JeTNd1ixkzGgd2WQXHgqBrAdFEmwSA6mJh9Flc8n7ZdeD36rsKCbZ7Bj00cprqm3UIPTSX7rdVviuM2hxaoxKp8sqR0bIxampwdGN7T3lGygij1ZG1veALputf1D4JXyb6iufDJ7rmcWsXXV7ujxOGnxaKaeRsTBFKC95s0EjQLl6yS5KYjaL6i6rlj37rtd5OJxVGLzzQSNlYY4wHsN2mw1XMukTlHGDfK0DXkFFrhZxHZ2Kep8qfPqF9Ki6VQi5JzlL8R/kT+kQ6RQRIldIj8ZfkWNkYanA1LDVz61w3FHcqQaUI4W6qUGrXmo6QHUgTbqRWTmpsMV6hWupUjycq2yJJjRoVDoCkGEq4cxNFiehWxttxCepB1iVJfHom6NlnEI0+fsuWMpkzOYQO1XrKQEJqXDgTcjUJTGtl/gzQ4m7gSrWOp0uqc0PXFuZXQOowIx22U1pzqFJi4amn464jSyYrcLPG6Zw6m1c17NOTr6hORPXVlTafFCTrqFJfZwPeo8WGHipGTKLJKjkK9lnuHYVHaraaIPkOniipqG7w4kAX4HmFrL6c1ns/hXVY+Q6ADTvKpZpLkntN1dYrICwNZo0FUTgiFTZKJLsiIVxnSLo7o7IJk6Bg0SrJbWaJbYl52uwqkZqp+UJiBqlLXj6Z9mywJJiCdcktVoMOhTfRqWQk5UBEdEU2YipxTZQEJzE1GNVNeFDHFNfH2uqN+gT1RwuodC6wR1lRySbipRmkCu5XagKswWPrXU+p0JSVDj6YEJLKUD6KKnm5KT0miBhLwAFTYjJYEqbLNfRR6zDzINDYAXJ7k4V9RT4ZG3LJK86N5H6R7E0xpc4uOgOvgkvfnLY2tytadeeY9pUrESGhrR2ap9XGEQ8QIOjdLce9VxgUpxSSpnVFiI6nTZgKmEhNulCudVF5RTEUjIpDpU3nWkqLHTRN0CcDUqEaBLsvOtdRUITxTbBqnCt/H9MuxFEgUAFogTkgJwhFlQDZCRZPOCQgGXqCeKsJFXTaHxQrmprJQAo9SQRoVCqHm6aDinjT5LOhqns4a34KxjMrncRY8VzuY9qfjrHg3uUYc6dTMzLYg+KDpTZU0OKk2BViX6XU40nUpbdSptb1YHa2zdUelM4PTGR+nJRNrsREbxC0glgzO7iVUjPrpXV0YhygfKcLnuCq5Jr6kqJUVznEkm5KjmQlHwtZfNMfOEw+oTCFlc4kTeinSFIQRhXidBCyNBAdrHHoliFP20CfydVeVrqQ2tSiEZCC6vH9MevsghCyDkGrRJLkQCWWoWQDbgk2RmQXtfVFdANvCqq/Rze7irWeTKCfUqeY5rk8VpxzpW4WyO6MRWOoSKOWxVxC4aFKzG3N1XjozxYfFCWkYfkkq5DWE6tCM0zAbgKWmOfFI66tWO0AT81hoBqm2M/DiUF9L3CJuiYQOLhdx7B2LOMUmc6aRzuJe667SCUuIY3gSLntXH43CWzygj6ZPoK05nph5L7QEYRgJTYieSpmTdBSGUTjyUqLDDzS+UPFWlsjJ5K6jw0BSG0zRySvR/FSMo3Hknm4eVcZAhlUfJWL5sfBPuZolxt0CdAXma6MVsjLJBUiq4piy7fH/iw7+ybIIORRguOVoLiewK0kvcAm2ZneCuGYJlbnlc0faICraqtjbo05vDgl/dfUXkn2ZNIG68+ZUWaqtcDU9vJJnnc7idOwJlrFtx4s+0ddGKmRxsSbjmOxJI0Uh8du8HikMjtw4dnYtpGaDI0g3CfgqT/wClIfDdRpaQjVLrnVc9WJcdY4cipUdW53IqrZnH0vWpDQ48Xj0LP8dazyxY9IBxOqS5+bQaD81HY1o53TrHX4KueM+09eTUulOUhRMWw8TEOvqNPFPg2S2vurxmqW4QBqVIjpGjkpsj7BM5wsuuauE5AgUxLI4ckwJSSsbcXImEIiEto0QsgjRCFk4WpNkw6mIaBBxRNOiadIBck2svO/l0GalRnvA4kBRqvES42YLDtUIgk6m69Hw+O/H25+77S56scGi/5JpldK35Jy/Z0SQ1HZdE4jPSJJXON3Oc7xJKhYlP0bMwFzew7FYZQqvaJv8ACH2gnmFan0ezeLyxsljopHskaHscGts5p4EaqJiVNW0b4xV07oRJfLnAFwLXIIPevTWwBthVATypIb/9IXKb+MGFRhflDBd1K9soI5xu0d+YPoQlj4F0HUoOqi4TKXxNN9R1T4hTtVSkCulMTC468hftTtBgOLTxtmio5JI5Bdjw1tnDtFyotdC+oqKekaOtLIxthx6xt/qvWGE0TYIIadtgIo2sA8Ba6RPJlfTVVLMyKsgMJk1AcAHEcLixU10LBqXWA712Hwgh/tKj+6H61wlXSvqKiGjhF3zPa30nt7hx9CNBplW6R4jponzO5ZWlxPgArqPZXGiMwoZbdmVov6Lrc8HwahwGgMjw0ZGgzTkAyyydg/YLg6nf4c56KhvGCdXPOYjt00CNJm1ZJVUrw2rppI+9zC31cirOkmbI0Oabg/h3Fbjs3tFQY9SyMdECQMs0EoBcy/0mns7wsM2x2efhGImAEmGXrwuPNhPA94OiNM5KwKK4p4xOPNEaeyFQzcpJbzspPRJJYpsh6Jko4WTrbHgmhEh0dlN4h6cLUmyVHJyd604YT2XWd5w9WrH9XVUdZVF7iB8kcO9O4jO4dQaXGqjQRrP+n8P+1Pyd/wADZGnRGnGhKsF2MjPRlHZOoZUA0qraMfwh9sK3t3Kq2lH8EfbCCek9kPmSk/kGf01W7va9uJYK2OTrHo5KWa+pu0Ft/VYqx2Q+ZKX+QZ/TWV/B4xzJVVVE46TAzRj/ADsNnAeg/gkTgsNp3U9TU0j9DFI9uva0kX9IsVccNVab7cK8lxeOqaLMqmh5twzts1/4ZVzWMVOSFxB+ULD0pm6fcnhXleLSVThdlK0uaTwznqtt+JWtYVjvT45WU7TdlJSxNOv+8c4l37Ln9z9C3D8EkrJOqZQ+ocTp1GizAuc3B17qjEsTnf8AKmY2Q35XkJA9HBIkP4QPznRfdD9apd2zmjaGDPbUvDL/AFsht+6uvhA/OdF90P1rg8YldDNDVROySRuaW9t26goDYfhHNk8hpS2+QVB6W3C+XqX/ABWWYe6Pom5S22UX4em62zZHaenx6jfT1FNICWWmBY4wk/WZJwvf0rmqrcDEX3jrpGMJPUdE17gOwOuPyQHMbjc39tSdFfo+hl6S3ybaZfxV/wDCSLb4eNM95fHL1f3su1w3B6LZ6ikkayaUmxlkawySyEcAbfJb+CwnaLaN+LYj5RJZjGi0MV75WDgO8k6lAWEB6rb9g/JKckI01g4IsqUjsgENiSxElNuOScYgIz4UqKpLRbj4p4qO9mqWGhOdmJcU/AzRNNZ1Cn6I3aE+ZkxNvsCeCdy2TMpsW+Kee5MCuisjBREhAESqjaS/Qj7Y/dXDdVU7Tt/gj7Y/dInpDZD5kpf5Bn9NeYtksYNHiFPUjhHOM/ewmzh6iV6d2Q+ZKX+QZ/TXlaOnzRTkcWPDvRrdInoXfphAqsKFSzrGmc2ZpHOJws78Df0LB6GN1bNR0jbkvexjvEm1/Vdehd2Ne3EcDZFJ1i2N9LKDx0FgfUQs93J7KObi1U6RvzeXxgnnISQD6hdAdZvtxJtFhEVDGbGbJCAOPRMHW9drelcp8G3+91v3Ef6yq3fDivlmMiBpuykaI+7N8p5/L1K2+Dr/AH7EPum/rKAa+EF850f3Q/WqHd1s2MVxMiUXgpxnlHJwvZrPSQfUrz4Q3zjSfcf+SuPg22y1/DNnj8ctigOo3k7bR4NTxwU0UfTSNtDGBZkTBpnIHHwWQv20xyQ9L5ZI3mGDI1v/AE2Vlvsa4Y60v+QYocl+FrHh6VVhM3e7st6cs87aDEQ0vk6sU2UNzO+o8cNe1V2/LYqOmyYnSsEYzhtQxos0OPyZAOVzofFZ3WgitpOjvn6WK1uN84svRG9wD+xKzNb/AOptr/WzC34pEwuinzsY/wCsNfHmpKrNnP7u3xcrMJqFdLaiIRtCDLultsm0piADjxTAF0+4aKM0oBEIuweCTh5tcdhKVSnqJmB1nub26hNI6j5Y8U5K/UNCaqT1m+KKJ95Hd2iAk3RFDOggxqn2lP8ABH2x+6uLqux2ldJFZouQQbdqCei9kPmSl/kGf015n2ebfpweZsfxXWYbvTxKGljpG08RZHCIQSx2YtDct/Fc3s9TOYHueMucggc0g7r4P2LmGtqaBx0mbnYD9dn+rT+C2DEWQYfDX1oAaXh08p+s9rLD8l5qNRPS1kNdTi7oyHWtcXHIjsIVxtTvHxLEKZ1JJCxjZC3MY2uDiAb2ueSRKDBXOlknqn6ule4k97jc/mu/+Dt/fsQ+6b/UK5DDafo42s7Br4lI2V2iq8KqJ5IImydMMpLwSMocSLW8UzdZ8IH5zo/uh+tUG73aP+ycTzSaQVHUlPJoJ6r/AEEn1qBtLj9XilVDPPE2MxAN6gIblvfml4hRtlblIsfou5goDbt5ewrMXgjmgka2aNpMMnFkjDrlJH5rHZdisciIj8ke/kHNyvHje6Rs3tjieF2ZG7p4Rwifd7AP8vNq6yPfzUAHNh7M3K0jwP0pEsN2e6qeKqbXYhlzR9aKEHMQ/k53LTsUTfxti2XLhVO4POdrqktNwCNWx+N7E+CoMc3rYpWNMUTG0jXCzjGDnt9s8PUuewvCxGTI92eR1yXG5sTx1PE96DTKKn6ONrPqjXx5p9qBRWTUdCUAkBKBQCiiBRvKSgDlPVPgmKXVoRVktmH1J2mFmNHcgkKi5hFUaPa7vsVscW5+maSRVVWvL+Bb9COfdBSuFjU1Q7x0F/0I0mOVDeB7CEil+me1xWzu3RUxFvKqr2HuJtm5ylF//lVepv8A7j3E9DI7owFr7d0VKP8A9NV7H3EfxR03nNT7H3EtGshCBWvfFHTedVXsfcQ+KOm85qfY+4jRrIURK2D4pabzmp9j7iP4pKXzip9j7qNGseSw4LXPijpfOan2PuofFHS+c1PsfdRo1kJcjBWvfFJS+c1PsfdRfFHTec1PsfcRo1kd0V1r3xSU3nNT7H3EQ3R03nNT7H3EaNZDZEVsHxSU3nNV7H3EPikpvOan2Puo0ayEBKAWu/FLTec1PsfdQ+Kam85qfY+6jRrIwhZa4N01N5zU+x91K+Kim85qfY+6g9ZI0IWWtjdTTec1PsfdQO6mm85qfY+6gaybVArWhuqpvOan2PuoHdTTec1PsfdQNYpiDus1vaQp4WpO3OUpc13lVV1eX8Cx/wCxSRuopvOan2PuoLWgoIIJECCCCACCCCACCCCACCCCACCCCACCCCACCCCACCCCACCCCACCCCACCCCACCCCACCCCA//2Q==


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 13, 2018)

SlyRiolu said:


> Averi went past Hellhound 2 placing a bear trap near it's leg for somthing she had planned. She proceeded to place a bear trap near it's leg and once she was behind the canine she turned and prefored a horizontal kick trying to force it into the trap.
> Basic Kick (30): A side kick that can be used to cancel a slow attack from an opponent or to knock away opponents. Soon following it up with a lunge attack from the machete. If target is affected by a status effect do 15% more damage (stacks).
> Set Trap (20): Set a trap on a surrounding tile and if an enemy steps in it it will immobolize them to get a free hit off of.



(Averi AP: 140---> 120, 120---> 80
Accuracy: 10
Result: 4, success)

The kick sends the second Hellhound into the trap. It lets out an enraged yelp as the trap smashes around its leg.

(Hellhound 2 HP: 100---> 70, 70---> 60 (Bear Traps are damaging and painful.))

*Guard One's Turn*
The guard takes a step towards the second Hellhound and stabs with his halberd.

(Guard Accuracy: 15
Result: 12)

His halberd sinks into the Hellhound's neck.

(Hellhound HP: 60---->10)

*Hellhound 3's Turn*
The hellhound growls, attempting to shake Ryo off of its neck.

(Strength Check, Hellhound Strength: 6
Check Result: 8, Failure.)

The beast cannot muster enough strength to get the wolf off of it's jugular on the first try. It pauses for a moment, then tries again.

(Strength Check, Hellhound Strength: 6
Check Results: 2, Success)

On its second try, the Hellhound shakes Ryo off of it's neck, sending the wolf sprawling two tiles away.

(Ryo Health: 125---> 120, Auto Reflex Check)

Ryo's Reflex: 20
Result: 9, Success, Damage Averted.

Ryo Health: 125---> 125)

Because of his reflexes, Ryo is able to land on his feet.

*Guard 2 Turn*
The guard begins chanting a spell, the scent of peppers filling the air. Heat begins to gather around him.

(Note; He is preparation casting, a mechanic that I will explain later on. It is not yet usable by Player Characters, but will become usable at level 3.)

*Hellhound 2*
The Hellhound is immobilized by the beartrap, which has broken its leg. It howls and releases a blast of useless cold air from its mouth.

*Lucian's Turn*
Lucian briskly points his wand at the Second Hellhound, not wanting to accidentally hit Victor with his spell.

*"Amax!"
*
(Casting for: 20, skill is 23
Result: 21, just barely succeeds.
Multiplier: 3)

The spell surges from his wand's hieroglyph, burning with an intensity that he had never quite produced. The Hellhound disintegrates into a pile of ash.

(Lucian AP: 150--->130
Hellhound 2 HP: A pile of charcoal.)



Spoiler: Reflex Checks



Reflex Checks will occur automatically from now on whenever a Player Character is hit with a throw/ launching move, or anything that will cause damage, but is not strictly an attack. In real life, Reflexes are not easily controlled (they are done without conscious thought), hence why they are automatic. As shown in this case, Ryo's check allowed him to right himself before he struck the ground, therefore protecting him from damage. This will not always be the case, as more severe possible damage will still hurt if a Reflex Check is successful, though it won't be nearly as bad.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 13, 2018)

@Steelite 's turn.


----------



## Steelite (Apr 13, 2018)

Victor is still keeping Hellhound 1 helplessly locked in his hands by the throat. However, the cold from its mouth is getting on his spine.

- Nnnnnngh... you gotta CHILL, boi !

He positions his right hand on the left side of Hellhound 1's neck, and his left hand on its right shoulder.


Steelite said:


> *NECK SNAP* : Break the target's neck to instantly finish them off. Only usable when behind them.


He then drops it on the ground and goes to grab the other in the same fashion. His grip crushes on its neck as he tries to sink his claws into its throat.


Steelite said:


> *HUMAN SHIELD (*)* : Lock a target by their throat in your grasp as your shield. For as long as the target is alive, all attacks at you dmg them instead.


- Ryo, finish it !


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Apr 13, 2018)

Martin commands Ryo to retrieve his spear, charging at the hellhound and impaling it, managing to avoid injuring Victor while doing so.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 13, 2018)

Abyssalrider said:


> Martin commands Ryo to retrieve his spear, charging at the hellhound and impaling it, managing to avoid injuring Victor while doing so.


(Roll Result: 6, Success)

The spear buries itself in the Hellhound's chest, the fiend unable to escape from Victor's grasp.

(Due to the location of the strike, and the creature's current position, I'm gonna call it a critical hit. +10 damage.

Hellhound HP: 60--->10)

@SlyRiolu , your turn.


----------



## SlyRiolu (Apr 14, 2018)

Averi looked at the hellhound and preformed a quick strike on the canine. Hopefully ending it quickly since Averi felt guilty killing it like this.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 14, 2018)

SlyRiolu said:


> Averi looked at the hellhound and preformed a quick strike on the canine. Hopefully ending it quickly since Averi felt guilty killing it like this.


The creature yelps, and then dissolves into black obsidian-like dust. The creature that Victor killed earlier also dissolves, as well. A faint whiff of rotten eggs emanates from the creature as it dissolves...



Spoiler: Fiends



Fiends are animals that have been corrupted by Miasma, the form of Mist that emanates from Gehenna and passes through Tartarus. When an animal becomes a fiend, their mind gradually deteriorates. When this process is completed, killing them causes them to dissolve into obsidian-like dust, and their soul is sent to Tartarus, the sentient reality in between Almera and Gehenna. They then gradually reform in the Pit-Reality, only resurfacing in the mortal world when Tartarus feels it necessary to torment Almera's peoples. 

However, Fiends can also have the mental effects of the Miasma reversed by magic. This process is known as Fiend-taming, and it causes the Fiend to become friendly towards the person who tamed it.



The two healthy guardsmen quickly run to their injured comrade, one of them uncapping a Healing Scroll. 

"Thank you," one of them says to the party. "Those fiends... they came out of nowhere. If you all hadn't come along..."


----------



## Steelite (Apr 14, 2018)

Victor shrugs at the guards' thanks.

- That's how it always happens, fellas. You walk in a town and there's always shit waiting fo' ya. I've played enough video games to know where this is going, trust me.

He then gets to his point immediately, as he takes out the egg from his pouch.

- Now, can you tell me where to go and whom to look for, so I can ask about this ?


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 15, 2018)

Steelite said:


> Victor shrugs at the guards' thanks.
> 
> - That's how it always happens, fellas. You walk in a town and there's always shit waiting fo' ya. I've played enough video games to know where this is going, trust me.
> 
> ...



The guards are dumbfounded by the egg's appearance. "Well... I dunno. I hear the Conservatory has a Zoologist who specializes in magical creatures. That lad there should be able to show you to her. You're a student there, aren't you, boy?" 

The guard looks at Lucian, who nods. 

"Yeah," he says. 

"I can bring you to her," Lucian says to Victor, "We should stop by the Chapel to deliver Corrien's request first, though. It's on the way."


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Apr 16, 2018)

“Conservatory sounds nice, should have room for Ryo to run around right? He’s quite odd for a wolf, from roaring to climbing trees, and his retractable claws...would like to know why he’s so unique.” Martin said as he wiped off his spear and hung it on his back. Petting Ryo for a job well done and walked towards Lucian.


----------



## Steelite (Apr 16, 2018)

Victor nods at the guards' reply and Lucian's request, then puts the egg back in his pouch.

- Thanks, folks.

He then adjusts his clothes and puts his tonfas away.

- Right. Looks like we got a zoologist to look for... hmmm, wonder what kind of creature is gonna hatch from this...


----------



## SlyRiolu (Apr 16, 2018)

Abyssalrider said:


> “Conservatory sounds nice, should have room for Ryo to run around right? He’s quite odd for a wolf, from roaring to climbing trees, and his retractable claws...would like to know why he’s so unique.” Martin said as he wiped off his spear and hung it on his back. Petting Ryo for a job well done and walked towards Lucian.



"It might not even be a wolf then. Retractable claws, roaring, and climbing trees sounds like a big cat." Averi replied looking at the wolf seeing if there was anything else that made the wolf different from other wolves. "Like a hybrid some how, maybe. Like with the help of magic yeah?" She added.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 16, 2018)

SlyRiolu said:


> "It might not even be a wolf then. Retractable claws, roaring, and climbing trees sounds like a big cat." Averi replied looking at the wolf seeing if there was anything else that made the wolf different from other wolves. "Like a hybrid some how, maybe. Like with the help of magic yeah?" She added.


"Perhaps some wild magic... I've heard that those types of things do occasionally happen. Magic without a person, animal, or spirit casting it," Lucian suggests as the guards open the gate. "Anyways, let's get going. Berna's a big place."


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Apr 16, 2018)

“I don’t like being in cities, the distinct lack of nature makes me nervous. Let’s get to the conservatory or whatever nature park is nearest to it please. Besides that, Ryo will probably make people nervous. He’s not a familiar, and he’s not a housepet. I found him as a pup and raised him as a hunting companion. He roams the forest alone when he’s not with me. He’s really not more than a very friendly and trained wild animal, but intelligent enough to understand us. The fewer people realize he’s not fully trained or domesticated the better.”


----------



## Steelite (Apr 16, 2018)

Victor at the moment is more than concerned about the situation he is in. His workshop is broken, and his house wiped clean, all his money gone (save for some 500 gald), and yet an unborn creature has chosen him to be its father.
He's more or less worried about how on earth he's gonna be able to raise the creature, or even keep it at all.
He'd feel pretty guilty to just leave the egg where he found it... but he'd be in a tight situation if he decides to keep it.
Then he recalls the awful experiences he has when babysitting his niece... and really hopes the unborn creature will be better than his niece.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 18, 2018)

(Sorry for the wait. Anxiety and stress sucks.)



Abyssalrider said:


> “I don’t like being in cities, the distinct lack of nature makes me nervous. Let’s get to the conservatory or whatever nature park is nearest to it please. Besides that, Ryo will probably make people nervous. He’s not a familiar, and he’s not a housepet. I found him as a pup and raised him as a hunting companion. He roams the forest alone when he’s not with me. He’s really not more than a very friendly and trained wild animal, but intelligent enough to understand us. The fewer people realize he’s not fully trained or domesticated the better.”


"Got it. We can take the nature oriented scenic route, then," Lucian says. He stares off into space for a moment, before giving a slight shake of his head.

"Oh, and Victor, once the Zoologist figures out what's in that egg, don't worry. The Conservatory will help get you the funds and supplies you'll need," Lucian explains.

He leads them into the city, revealing a sprawling kind of forest-city hybrid. The buildings are numerous, and spread out nicely. It seems open, free. 

"We can follow one of the nature trails until we reach the Market Square."

Lucian guides them to a trail that looks well kept. He seems quite familiar with it, though as he guides them his eyes become... slightly sad. Distant.


----------



## Steelite (Apr 18, 2018)

Victor is a bit relieved at Lucian's reply, but his main concern lies elsewhere.
Is he gonna be a good father or not.
Is it gonna be a good child or not.
Still, he decides to try his best not to let this get over his head for now.
That is, until he notices Lucian's sad look.

- Hey, something wrong, man ?


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Apr 18, 2018)

“This brings sad memories doesn’t it? I apologize, I grew up in nature and it’s still my home, where i’m most comfortable.”

Martin says while he subtly instructs Ryo to brush against Lucian’a side in an effort to cheer him up.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 18, 2018)

Steelite said:


> Victor is a bit relieved at Lucian's reply, but his main concern lies elsewhere.
> Is he gonna be a good father or not.
> Is it gonna be a good child or not.
> Still, he decides to try his best not to let this get over his head for now.
> ...





Abyssalrider said:


> “This brings sad memories doesn’t it? I apologize, I grew up in nature and it’s still my home, where i’m most comfortable.”
> 
> Martin says while he subtly instructs Ryo to brush against Lucian’a side in an effort to cheer him up.


As the wolf brushes up against the magician's side, he refocuses. He smiles sadly.

"Me and my ma... we used to take these trails around the city. My mom loved this place. When she died, I..." he shakes his head, absentmindedly stroking Ryo's fur. 

"I'm sorry. I'm supposed to be bringing us to the Chapel... I thought that I might be able to keep my head, after all these years."


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Apr 18, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> As the wolf brushes up against the magician's side, he refocuses. He smiles sadly.


Ryo’a ears lower at the petting as he leans into Lucian.
“He seems to like you, sorry about your mother. My mentor would be similar, he raised me in nature when he found me under a tree. I don’t know how i’d react if I lost him.”


----------



## Steelite (Apr 18, 2018)

Victor lets out a sigh, trying to sympathyze with Lucian.

- I know how you feel, man... even when passing by the hospital that my mother used to stay in, I can't help but feel awful, too.

He gently pats his paws on the magician's back.

- I'm sorry for your loss, man.

Then, for a brief moment in silence, he comes up with something, and looks back at Lucian again... but he's just a second away from speaking about that idea, before he holds himself back, feeling that it might not work out.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 19, 2018)

Lucian's sad smile is still there, but he seems to have cheered up.

"Thanks..."

He gives Ryo one last pet and then takes in a deep breath. "Well... shall we keep going? It's not a terrible walk to the Chapel, but it's a pretty nice route from what I remember."



Spoiler: Lucian's Mother and the Scarlet Night



Lucian's mother was a human woman named Lorell White. She is survived by her younger sister, Torella White, the owner of Torella's Eatery, in Berna, who took Lucian in shortly thereafter, despite the rocky relationship between the two sisters.

She is one of the unfortunate souls who died during an event now known as the Scarlet Night, which took place 8 years ago. Not much is known about the Scarlet Night aside from the fact that a large group of fiends escaped from the city's sewage system and briefly wreaked havoc upon the Lower Quarter of Berna. This event is known throughout the Gatallan Empire, as Emperor Dorian released a statement shortly thereafter in honor of his citizens' memories.


----------



## SlyRiolu (Apr 21, 2018)

Averi paused and thought about his words. Wondering how should she respond. Soon opening her mouth to respond but closed it when she changed her mind. She looked away trying not to feed into the situation. Maybe given enough time Lucian would think about somthing else.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 22, 2018)

SlyRiolu said:


> Averi paused and thought about his words. Wondering how should she respond. Soon opening her mouth to respond but closed it when she changed her mind. She looked away trying not to feed into the situation. Maybe given enough time Lucian would think about somthing else.



Lucian seems to have calmed down a bit. He continues leading the party along the path, until they finally come upon a large garden decorated with statues of the gods made of white marble.

The sound of voices can be heard not far away, in the marketplace.

"Alright. Here we are. If Ryo wants to stay here, he can, but the Chapel welcomes animals as well as people."


----------



## Steelite (Apr 22, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Lucian seems to have calmed down a bit. He continues leading the party along the path, until they finally come upon a large garden decorated with statues of the gods made of white marble.
> 
> The sound of voices can be heard not far away, in the marketplace.
> 
> "Alright. Here we are. If Ryo wants to stay here, he can, but the Chapel welcomes animals as well as people."


Victor chuckles at Lucian's reply.

- What about... animal people ? Like me, Martin, and Averi ? Hehe.

He then fakes a feral pose, lowering his body down a bit, bringing his hands out, and keeping his tail on the same height as his body, now looking like a feral raptor.

- Rawr !


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 22, 2018)

Steelite said:


> Victor chuckles at Lucian's reply.
> 
> - What about... animal people ? Like me, Martin, and Averi ? Hehe.
> 
> ...


Lucian laughs, smiling.

"Well, the higher ranking clergymen here are all Gajuma, themselves, so..."

Lucian strikes a dramatic pose, kneeling on the grass, suddenly in his casual, peasanty worn-looking looking clothes instead of his Conservatory uniform.

"Perhaps a lowly human such as myself... is much more out of place than a mighty Gajuma such as yourself!"

Lucian says this with a dramatic flare. One could almost imagine sparkles floating around him as he kneels in the grass dramatically.


----------



## Steelite (Apr 22, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Lucian laughs, smiling.
> 
> "Well, the higher ranking clergymen here are all Gajuma, themselves, so..."
> 
> ...


Victor can't help but laughs at Lucian's acting, too, then sticks his tongue out and flattens his ears to the sides. He nuzzles his nose at Lucian's forehead a bit, and makes low-pitch growling/purring noises, like a curious animal "examining" someone.
Then he steps back a bit.

- Did I do good ? Cuz I'm really thinking of faking as a feral raptor when we get in the chapel, hehe.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 22, 2018)

Steelite said:


> Victor can't help but laughs at Lucian's acting, too, then sticks his tongue out and flattens his ears to the sides. He nuzzles his nose at Lucian's forehead a bit, and makes low-pitch growling/purring noises, like a curious animal "examining" someone.
> Then he steps back a bit.
> 
> - Did I do good ? Cuz I'm really thinking of faking as a feral raptor when we get in the chapel, hehe.


0//.//0

Lucian blushes bright red as the Gajuma does the nuzzling.

"Yeah," he says, "though I don't know if the priests here would appreciate it if I brought in a big feral raptor without checking in with them first."

Then, his eyes light up with a sudden fear. "Oh gods, and the Conservatory would have my hide! I don't want to even think about it..."

He's humorously shaken. As he trails off, another voice comes from the door into the Chapel from the garden as the door is opened.

"Oh, hullo Lucian. You're back... who are your friends here?"

The speaker is a tall, elf girl with blond hair and purple eyes. She has a regal appearance, but she's wearing the simple garb of a minor priestess. Atop her right shoulder sits an Orange-red bird with long tail feathers. The two tufts around it's eyes seem to be made of flame. 

"Er, these are the people who helped me with the Halluk assignment," Lucian explains, taken aback by her sudden appearance. "Everyone, this is Reyna Fairwind. She's an apprentice summoner under the Chapel's guidance. We share a few classes together."


----------



## Steelite (Apr 23, 2018)

Victor is startled at Reyna's sudden appearance as well, but he still knows to keep his "feral" acting on spot : he jerks his head backward, perks his ears up, and slightly raises his tail up, followed by a sharp, surprised squeak-like sound. Then he slightly tilts his head, and his tail slowly sways from side to side, while making short, low-pitch growling noises.
It's almost impossible to guess he's a Gajuma, when he's in his feral pose and has no clothes or weapons on. The only apparel he is wearing at the moment is a dog tag on his neck.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Apr 24, 2018)

Martin greets Reyna with a subtle but cautious expression on his face, being sure to remain between her and Ryo. "Hello, I'm Martin, a hunter from the forests outside Halluk."


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 24, 2018)

As Martin introduces himself to Reyna, who smiles and makes small talk, Lucian covertly goes to quietly point something out to Victor without calling him out and embarrassing him.

"You might want to stand up... Reyna's a summoner, she can identify the difference between an animal and a mortal soul," he explains. "Don't ask me how, I just know they do."


----------



## Steelite (Apr 24, 2018)

Victor glances at Lucian, then quickly but also subtly stands back up straight, without making it too obvious, and adjusts his mane.

- Dang, there goes my plan...

He then clears his throat and introduces himself.

- Victor. Blacksmith, at your service.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 24, 2018)

Steelite said:


> Victor glances at Lucian, then quickly but also subtly stands back up straight, without making it too obvious, and adjusts his mane.
> 
> - Dang, there goes my plan...
> 
> ...


"Pleased to meet you, sir. That was a fine act you had there," she comments, smiling kindly. 

"Now, Lucian," she turns to address the magician. "You must be here for a reason, aside from simply wanting to visit the church with your new friends. Did something happen in Halluk?" 

Lucian nods. "Yes. Do you mind bringing us to the High Priestess?"

Reyna nods in assent. "Come, she's in the library..."

The summoner leads the party into the church, which is decorated with large stained glass windows and depictions of the gods. The place is astoundingly beautiful, but there's not enough time to examine it now.


----------



## Steelite (Apr 24, 2018)

Victor still remains in his feral pose and makes those bestial noises (simply because he prefers it like that), as he walks along the party. If anyone can identify him as a Gajuma, not just any big wild animal walking in, then that's about it.
Looking around the church, he tries his best to "study" the art style of the stained glasses, as well as the over-all area, while staying on track with the party. He seems to be trying to see if he can apply the art style on his weapon designs, somehow.
His tail slightly swishes from side to side, while his ears are perked up.


----------



## SlyRiolu (Apr 24, 2018)

Averi gave some thought to why Victor acted that way to Lucian. "Oh wait are they? No, don't think like that Averi. Probably your eyes played a trick on you." She mumbled.
"Been a long time since I was in a church..." Averi looked at the stained glass trying to remember the story the people made out of stained glass were in.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 24, 2018)

Steelite said:


> Victor still remains in his feral pose and makes those bestial noises (simply because he prefers it like that), as he walks along the party. If anyone can identify him as a Gajuma, not just any big wild animal walking in, then that's about it.
> Looking around the church, he tries his best to "study" the art style of the stained glasses, as well as the over-all area, while staying on track with the party. He seems to be trying to see if he can apply the art style on his weapon designs, somehow.
> His tail slightly swishes from side to side, while his ears are perked up.



Each of the windows depict the deeds of a different god, ranging from the healing of injuries by Almeris, to the freeing of slaves by Sylph. The marble catches the colored light from the windows, adding to the church's beauty. Behind the altar sits 5 statues, one for each living god. Faint scents waft from each,

Almeris's statue smells of fresh grass, Efreet's of cinnamon, Sylph's of peppermint, Undine's of rainfall, and Errum's of clay.

Unfortunately, by the time any of the party can start to fully examine the church's architecture, they're already in the hall that leads to the library.

Reyna knocks on the door. A voice from inside says something, and Reyna opens the door, letting them in.

Standing in the library is a short old bobcat gajuma, with graying, frayed fur. Her breathing rattles from accross the room, and she sits in a chair that is slightly taller than she is.

"Greetings to you, children. Lucian, you are back from your assignment. Did everything go well?" she asks, getting straight to the point.

Lucian shakes his head no, his face serious. "We stopped the one who did it, but he got away. Mr. Corrien wishes to request the Chapel's aid."

As he says this, he remembers about the voice the party heard in the forest. "*Mother Valerie, these people are the only reason I'm still alive. They came to the temple with me. When we were on our way to the Chapel, a voice spoke to us. It said something about 'History's Echoes'. Do you have any clue about what that could mean?"

Unfortunately, Lucian can't recall the entirety of the voice's words. The old Gajuma sits for a moment, deep in thought.

"Do any of you remember the entirety of what the voice said?" the High Priestess inquires.

*Mother= In this context, the term used to refer to a female highpriestess. In this world, High Priestesses are of equal ranking with High Priests, occupying the same responsibilities. They are found in larger chapels.


----------



## Steelite (Apr 24, 2018)

When he hears Lucian referring to the high priestess as "mother", he looks away from her a bit, trying his best to appear subtle about it. Deep inside, however, he's terribly missing his deceased mother, a cat Gajuma that lost her life due to cancer last year.
When asked about the voice, Victor at this point has long forgotten about it altogether, and remembers nothing of it at all. He rubs his eyes with a paw, looking like he's trying to recall it, but he's actually wiping the tears away instead, with the sadness washing over him.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Apr 25, 2018)

"I remember, it said: '_History's Echoes, the world shall wake. One last chance to change its fate.  Two become four, four become six, Six pillars, the world to fix_...' that mean anything special to you?" Martin asked with an inquisitive look on his face. “I mentioned this to my mentor, a druid that raised me. He then immediately suggested I join the others here on their journey but wouldn’t tell me why.”


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 25, 2018)

Abyssalrider said:


> "I remember, it said: '_History's Echoes, the world shall wake. One last chance to change its fate.  Two become four, four become six, Six pillars, the world to fix_...' that mean anything special to you?" Martin asked with an inquisitive look on his face. “I mentioned this to my mentor, a druid that raised me. He then immediately suggested I join the others here on their journey but wouldn’t tell me why.”


The High Priestess's face hardens for a moment, her eyes clouded in a blanket of thought, and, for the Gajuma present, an unmistakable scent of fear and shock.

"The Final Prophecy...?" she whispers quietly, almost inaudibly. 

She quickly regains her composure. 

"It was most likely a spirit that happened to be passing by. Please, don't dwell on it. I shall send some of this Chapel's exorcists to assist Corrien's church. 

I have something to attend to- I'm afraid I must be going now," she says. With startling agility, she slips between the party members, leaving the library.

"What was that about?" Lucian asks Reyna.

"I... have no idea," the summoner says. "Well- I'm afraid I have something to do in the garden. Shall I walk all of you out?"


----------



## Steelite (Apr 25, 2018)

Victor clears his his throat.

- Oh yeah, almost forgot. Do you know anyone that knows about magical creatures like this ?

He takes the egg out from the pouch on his belly, and brings it to Reyna.

- I found this at a forest on the way here from Halluk. For some reasons the stars on the egg shells formed into a constellation of a kangaroo holding it, as if to say that it wants me to take care of it.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 27, 2018)

Steelite said:


> Victor clears his his throat.
> 
> - Oh yeah, almost forgot. Do you know anyone that knows about magical creatures like this ?
> 
> ...


The young summoner studies it for a bit, then says, "I dunno... the Conservatory zoologist is a safe bet. They charge for requests, like a guild, not magical creature caretaking assistance...

Either way, it's something I've never seen before."

She leads the party to the doors of the church, saying a brief farewell.

Lucian nods. "See you."

"Let's go," Lucian says, turning to face the party. "I'll tell Professor Mustang about the events at Halluk after we meet the Zoologist. He was the teacher who handled that particular request."


----------



## Steelite (Apr 27, 2018)

Victor puts the egg back in his pouch and just lets out a slight sigh, while rubbing his eyes a bit, obviously trying to keep himself awake from the sleepiness getting him down.

- Let's just get this over with, man. Really just wanna get a bed or something and throw myself on it right no-- whoa what the !?

He suddenly "jumps" up a bit, his tail raised and his ears perked, as he quickly brings a paw to his pouch and holds it there for a while.

- ... Could've sworn I felt the egg moving or something...

He then pokes his paw in and holds it a bit longer. His expression changes to somewhat nervous, but also kind of excited.

- ... Yeah, definitely moving here. I think it's gonna hatch...


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 28, 2018)

Steelite said:


> Victor puts the egg back in his pouch and just lets out a slight sigh, while rubbing his eyes a bit, obviously trying to keep himself awake from the sleepiness getting him down.
> 
> - Let's just get this over with, man. Really just wanna get a bed or something and throw myself on it right no-- whoa what the !?
> 
> ...


!!!

Lucian's eyes widen drastically. He undoes a button on his robe, removing it and leaving him in a simple white shirt, carefully placing it on the ground as a soft surface. "Egg-born creatures need enough space to hatch. Put it on this, and be ready. I'm going to get the Zoologist."


----------



## Steelite (Apr 28, 2018)

Victor carefully and gently places the egg on the robes and makes sure it stays still, not rolling anywhere around, if it were to move.
The egg begins to slowly crack apart a bit, though the black shell makes it almost impossible to see where it's cracking.
He feels his heart racing at the sight, at every passing moment. Nervous, yet excited... a lot. His eyes stay affixed at the egg, not wanting to look away for as much as half a second.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (May 1, 2018)

Steelite said:


> Victor carefully and gently places the egg on the robes and makes sure it stays still, not rolling anywhere around, if it were to move.
> The egg begins to slowly crack apart a bit, though the black shell makes it almost impossible to see where it's cracking.
> He feels his heart racing at the sight, at every passing moment. Nervous, yet excited... a lot. His eyes stay affixed at the egg, not wanting to look away for as much as half a second.


Five minutes later, Lucian runs back onto the scene, a blond haired woman by his side.

"It's here," Lucian says. 

The woman quickly kneels next to the egg, her eyes focused. 

"I don't know what this is going to be, so everyone but myself and the egg's guardian stand back. You," she says to Victor, "Take these. When it hatches, offer one piece from each bag. Whatever it needs as part of its diet, this will tell."

She hands Victor a set of three bags, each one containing a different type of food. One bag contains a clump of greens, the other various fruits, and the last one small bits of cubed meat.

"It's about to come out. Be ready..."


----------



## Steelite (May 1, 2018)

(I've only finished the sketch yesterday, but this will be my new appearance now.)






Victor takes the bags and glances back at the egg.
The cracks get bigger by the seconds, until the top of the egg finally breaks off.
The black "mists" surrounding the egg begin to swirl around and forms a small layer of "cloud" above it. The stars link together and form a constellation : a wolf letting out a long howl (about 10 seconds), almost loud enough for everyone in the whole building to hear it.
Victor looks at the scene with his jaw dropped, his ears flattened to the sides, and his tail only slowly swishes behind him in amazement.
As the black cloud fades away, so is the light from the egg shells. Then, a small but audible "Arf !" comes from inside, which kind of startles Victor a bit.
Then, from within the egg, a small wolf pup pokes its head out and lets out another bark. It doesn't have any fur yet, only bare-skinned.

- ... A wolf ?

Victor takes a closer look, then holds the egg up. The pup looks at him with its curious eyes, then "Arf !" again, and licks his nose.

- ... Heh, seems like I'm a father now.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (May 1, 2018)

Lucian is astounded by what came out of the egg- a wolf pup with no fur. He looks to the zoologist.

"Have you ever seen anything like this?" he asks, dumbfounded.

The zoologist shakes her head. "No... for a normally mammalian type creature to hatch from an egg... this is very strange," she says. 

"You should offer it those things I gave you. It's probably hungry," she points out.


----------



## Steelite (May 1, 2018)

Victor nods and takes a bit of the cubed meat, bringing them near the wolf. It quickly bites on the meat and chews them in its maw, then lets out a content bark after swallowing them.
Victor glances back at the zoologist :

- Should I take it outta the egg, or leave it there for now ?


----------



## RileyTheOtter (May 1, 2018)

Ryo was nearby sitting and wagging his tail as he watched the pup.

“Seems Ryo is very interested in it too, you should probably take it out of the egg and keep it warm.”


----------



## Steelite (May 2, 2018)

Victor puts the egg back down, then carefully and gently takes the pup out, and quickly wraps it in Lucian's robe.
The pup appears to be female. Her nose and eyes are purple.
She keeps on hugging and licking Victor's muzzle while wagging her tail and letting out small but happy barks.
Victor giggles at the small pup and pets her ears.

- Such a cute lil' pup, hehe...


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (May 4, 2018)

Steelite said:


> Victor puts the egg back down, then carefully and gently takes the pup out, and quickly wraps it in Lucian's robe.
> The pup appears to be female. Her nose and eyes are purple.
> She keeps on hugging and licking Victor's muzzle while wagging her tail and letting out small but happy barks.
> Victor giggles at the small pup and pets her ears.
> ...


"What are you going to name her?" Lucian asks. He goes a little bit closer, looking as if he wants to pet her.

Meanwhile, the Zoologist stands and watches, a slight smile on her face.

"Well, she seems to be a carnivore, so care should be easy... Make sure you keep an eye on any changes in behavior. Magical creatures tend to be able to communicate their needs better than most animals."

She turns to Lucian. "Lucian, could you come with me? You should probably deliver your report."

Lucian nods. He has a slightly disappointed look on his face.

"Yeah. Here," he gives Victor a highly detailed map of the city. "Let's all meet up at Torella's later this evening. It's pretty easy to find. If I'm not there, just tell her you know Lucian. That should get you in her good books."

"Anyways, I'll see you later," he says.

OOC: I'm going to make sure the locations in Berna are all ready, and then post them later. I'm kinda home sick today. :-(


----------



## Steelite (May 4, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> OOC: I'm going to make sure the locations in Berna are all ready, and then post them later. I'm kinda home sick today. :-(


(Sorry to hear that, man. Hope you get better soon.)


----------



## Steelite (May 4, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> "What are you going to name her?" Lucian asks. He goes a little bit closer, looking as if he wants to pet her.
> 
> Meanwhile, the Zoologist stands and watches, a slight smile on her face.
> 
> ...


Victor glances at the egg shells, then back at the pup.

- ... I'll call her... Galaxy. Galaxy pup.

He nuzzles his nose at his daughter's cheeks a bit ; the pup lets out a happy bark and tries to hug his snout with her tiny paws, while wagging her tail.

- You like the name, don't you, sweetie ?

He then gently puts the pup into his pouch, then takes the map.

- Torella, got it. Will meet ya there... soon.

His voice gradually drops the tone, as if he just slowly remembers something, then pokes his claw at a location on the map. Apparently, it's the location of a workshop in this city... where the blacksmith that sent thugs to break Victor's workshop may reside at.
He then looks back at the Zoologist, and gives Galaxy to her.

- Do you mind looking after my daughter a bit, please ? I have something really urgent to take care of, right now...

He tries to sound normal, but one can spot the passive-aggressive tone in his voice without much trouble.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (May 4, 2018)

Steelite said:


> Victor glances at the egg shells, then back at the pup.
> 
> - ... I'll call her... Galaxy. Galaxy pup.
> 
> ...


The Zoologist nods. "Yes, sir. Would you like to pick her up once you're finished, or should I have Lucian bring her to Torella's?"


----------



## Steelite (May 4, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> The Zoologist nods. "Yes, sir. Would you like to pick her up once you're finished, or should I have Lucian bring her to Torella's?"


- If it's not too much trouble, have Lucian take her there please. After all, that guy seems like he wants to give my daughter a good few pets, heh... just, don't blame me if she bites him.

Victor gently puts Galaxy in the zoologist's hands, and kisses the pup's cheeks :

- Dadda going shopping, sweetie. Be right back.

Then he grabs the egg shells, and takes his leave, out of the building.


----------



## Steelite (May 4, 2018)

(Also, this is my char's new appearance. Will stay like this for the rest of the rp.)




(My tail has its own 2 actions in my turn, but shares the same AP with me.)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (May 6, 2018)

(I will be posting Berna's location data shortly, sorry for the wait! 

Yesterday and today have been exhaustingly busy.)


----------



## Steelite (May 6, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> (I will be posting Berna's location data shortly, sorry for the wait!
> 
> Yesterday and today have been exhaustingly busy.)


(It's alright, take your time. As long as you still have focus on it.)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (May 8, 2018)

(Ok, here it is! A basic idea of the locations and shops within Berna!!

Had to edit a couple of things. Here it is: docs.google.com: The Imperial Capital of Berna

Sorry if the numerous references get a bit irritating. )


----------



## Steelite (May 8, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> (Ok, here it is! A basic idea of the locations and shops within Berna!!
> 
> Had to edit a couple of things. Here it is: docs.google.com: The Imperial Capital of Berna
> 
> Sorry if the numerous references get a bit irritating. )


(I'mma have a new weapon shop here real soon, hehe.)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (May 8, 2018)

Steelite said:


> (I'mma have a new weapon shop here real soon, hehe.)


(Be careful, though! If you start selling armor, the Rockbells will have something to say about it! 

Winry is terrifying with an anvil...)


----------



## Steelite (May 8, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> (Be careful, though! If you start selling armor, the Rockbells will have something to say about it!
> 
> Winry is terrifying with an anvil...)


(Get good, or get out ; that's the market for ya, buddy ! I'm not doing anything illegal, so no-one is stopping me !)


----------



## Steelite (May 8, 2018)

"Red Alert on Rush Hours"

A newly-opened workshop in Berna, owned by a chimera-ish Gajuma named Victor, an experienced blacksmith that knows his way with a hammer for high-quality weapons and armors, and is specialized in melee equipment.
He's also the only one making use of prism, stained glasses and gemstones to add colors to his works, and so far the only one in the entire city to so much have rainbow-colored equipment.
His melee weapons, by individual, do not have different properties. While various in designs and shapes, they're categorized by types (sword, katana, hammer, war-hammer, etc) ; those of the same type have the exact same stats (weight and dmg).



Spoiler: Black Steel Knight Armor



A set of armor fashioned after that of a knight of the Round Table, in King Arthur's era. Reinforced and hardened, and slightly over-burned, the armor appears rusted due to the black marks, but is actually extremely durable.

Black Steel Helm : 30 AR / 300g / 9w
Black Steel Shoulders : 30 AR / 300g / 10w
Black Steel Vest : 35 AR / 350g / 18w
Black Steel Gauntlets : 30 AR / 300g / 6w
Black Steel Leggings : 35 AR / 350g / 10w
Black Steel Boots : 30 AR / 300g / 6w
Full set : 190 AR / 1900g / 59w






Spoiler: Titan Centurion Armor



A set of military uniform designed after that of the infantry soldier, but plated with layers of titanium similar to a chainmail outside the whole set. Lightweight and sturdy enough to be worn by even magicians.

Titanium Visor : 10 AR / 100g / 2w
Titanium Scarf : 10 AR / 100g / 1w
Titanium Jacket : 20 AR / 200g / 3w
Titanium Gloves : 15 AR / 150g / 2w
Titanium Pants : 20 AR / 200g / 2w
Titanium Shoes : 15 AR / 150g / 1w
Full set : 90 AR / 900g / 12w






Spoiler: Generic Weapons




Steel Sword : 80 DR / 5w / 400g

Steel Great-Sword : 100 DR /  10w / 500g

Steel Katana : 70 DR / 4w / 350g

Steel Nodachi : 90 DR / 8w / 450g

Steel Hammer : 100 DR / 7w / 500g

Steel War-Hammer : 120 DR / 14w / 600g

Steel Axe : 90 DR / 6w / 450g

Steel Battle-Axe : 110 DR / 12w / 550g

Steel Kite Shield : 30 AR / 6w / 300g

Steel Buckler : 20 AR / 4w / 200g






Spoiler: Unique Weapons




Rainbow Saber : 140 DR / 4w / 700g
A light saber designed in the style of a katana, with the blade having rainbow colors from the gemstones built in the hand-guard : ruby, garnet, gold, emerald, sapphire, crystal, and amethyst. Upon looking close, one can see stars dancing along the blade like in a night sky.


Rainbow War-Hammer : 240 DR / 14w / 1200g
A large hammer with 7 gemstones carved into a large core at the head. Commonly mistaken as an axe instead due to the shape of the head, but the impact makes its targets think otherwise... in hospitals.


Elemental Minigun : 20 DR / 15w / 750g
A heavy minigun with 6 rotating barrels, each 2 spraying out fire, frost or electricity similar to a flamethrower. No accuracy required when used and can hit multiple enemies at once, but rather short range (3 tiles) and only good for dmg-over-time.


Sonic Launcher : 200 DR / 10w / 750g
A sonic weapon designed after a rocket launcher, using the extreme force of the ultrasound to blast enemies away, or the piercing force of the infrasound to penetrate armors. Long range (10 tiles), but has a 1-turn recharge between each shot.


Pulse Rifle : 10 DR / 5w / 500g
An assault-rifle that makes use of energy projectiles in place of physical ammo. Versatile and well-rounded. Low dmg, but rapid fire rate, allowing for 5 shots each turn.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (May 10, 2018)

As Victor leaves, Lucian turns to the other party members.

"You two can come with, if you want. After I'm done talking with the professor, I'll give you a quick tour on the way to Torella's. Or, you can just go and see the city yourselves. This might take a bit," he says with a nervous laugh. "Is that ok, Ms. Rieza?"

He directs the question towards the Zoologist, who nods. "That should be fine."


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (May 10, 2018)

(@Steelite , @SlyRiolu , @Abyssalrider , sorry for the wait, guys. I've been all over the place lately, in multiple ways. I should be getting back into the swing of things now, though.)


----------



## Steelite (May 10, 2018)

Meanwhile, in the main streets...
Victor has been asking around for that shady blacksmith's workshop for hours, but to no luck. The only blacksmith-ish family that makes armors here is the Rockbells.
Tired of asking around with only so much as a note as his lead, soon enough Victor gives up (after a good 3 hours straight), and decides to go back and pick up his daughter. He makes his way back to the church to see the zoologist.

- Change of plan, lady. I'll take the pup now. Hope she didn't bother you when I was away.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (May 11, 2018)

"Might as well go with, someone's bound to know something interesting. I imagine it'll be a good chance to learn more about Ryo and/or nature magic." I whistled and Ryo stopped what he was doing to come over and sit at my side, waiting for further instructions.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 12, 2018)

(Can I have an assault rifle that looks like it's laid in a pile of garbage out in the sun for god knows how long but somehow it still functions?)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (May 12, 2018)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (Can I have an assault rifle that looks like it's laid in a pile of garbage out in the sun for god knows how long but somehow it still functions?)


(If you want to join, you can, but you'll have to wait a bit. There's going to be an event coming up soon.

Again, sorry everyone for my inactivity. I've been pretty mentally drained lately, so I appreciate the patience you've given me.

Since Victor rejoined with the party, do we just want to skip to the evening and move things along?)


----------



## Steelite (May 12, 2018)

(Yep. Let's see what's there in the city for us... just, don't start any dramatic events for now, please.)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (May 15, 2018)

(K, @Abyssalrider , could you update us with what you learned while we visited the Conservatory? Sorry for skipping through things, but I've been a bit dead on inspiration lately and we should move things along.)
After saying farewell to the Zoologist, Lucian turns to the rest of the party. 

"Alright then. Do you guys want me to show you around? I know most of Berna pretty well, and it's Berna's calmer season right now so the trader crowd shouldn't be too dense."


----------



## Steelite (May 15, 2018)

Victor gives Galaxy to Lucian.

- Here, bud. If you wanna pet the pup so much, feel free to.

Galaxy looks at Lucian with her curious purple eyes wide opened, her ears flattened down, and her head tilted to a side. She also gets a bit close to sniff him a bit.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (May 15, 2018)

Steelite said:


> Victor gives Galaxy to Lucian.
> 
> - Here, bud. If you wanna pet the pup so much, feel free to.
> 
> Galaxy looks at Lucian with her curious purple eyes wide opened, her ears flattened down, and her head tilted to a side. She also gets a bit close to sniff him a bit.


Lucian lets her sniff his hand before petting her, using his limited experience with animals as a guide. With great care, he gently strokes her head, cautious not to accidentally hurt her. He carefully gives her gentle rubs behind the ears, knowing that to be a very-appreciated spot for many canines.

"Y-you're so cute..." he says, blushing.


----------



## Steelite (May 16, 2018)

The pup nuzzles her nose, then her head, at Lucian's hand, while wagging her tail. She's obviously enjoying his petting.

- Heh, looks like she likes you.

She lets out a small "Arf !" and sticks her tongue out.

- You can have her with you while we explore the city... and, maybe find a new home for me and her around he--

Before he finishes, however, Galaxy sneezes. In front of everyone watching, a small puff of nebula clouds (blue, cyan, purple and white) shoots out from her nose.
Victor drops his jaw at what just happened.

- ... Did... did she just... ?


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (May 16, 2018)

"W-well, that's unexpected," Lucian says as the nebula clouds settle in the air. His eyes are wide with shock, the clouds having narrowly missed his face. "You're a powerful little wolf, aren't you?"


----------



## Steelite (May 17, 2018)

The pup only lets out another playful bark before licking Lucian's hand.

- Heh, judging from the look of the egg she hatched from... I feel like we're gonna have a wuff with space magic.

He gently rubs the pup's belly, then slowly takes her back from Lucian's hands and puts her in his pouch.

- Thankfully I still keep my old spell books. Too much of a waste to just throw them away.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (May 18, 2018)

Steelite said:


> The pup only lets out another playful bark before licking Lucian's hand.
> 
> - Heh, judging from the look of the egg she hatched from... I feel like we're gonna have a wuff with space magic.
> 
> ...


"Yeah, definitely a good decision... once she's old enough, teaching her how to control her magic will be a necessity," Lucian states. "Without training, natural magic can be dangerous, especially."

"Anyways, do we wanna start with the Market Square? That's closest."


----------



## Steelite (May 18, 2018)

Victor nods.

- Mhm. I think I wanna see which spot is good for my workshop.

Galaxy lets out a bark and starts to nip on Victor's pouch.

- Oh, geez, hehe... I think we need to find some food for the little girl, too.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (May 20, 2018)

Steelite said:


> Victor nods.
> 
> - Mhm. I think I wanna see which spot is good for my workshop.
> 
> ...


"Hehe," Lucian laughs. "I think my aunt can take care of that. Come on, I'll show you guys around on the way to Torella's."

He guides the part out into the market square, which is busy, but not remotely packed. Numerous merchant stands encircle the large fountain at the squares center. At the northernmost part of the market square lies the Chapel, as beautiful on the outside as on the in. The market square is boxed in by numerous buildings, each one with a different shop name on them. There is one building that seems to be for sale...

"Here we are. The Market Square. During the trading season, almost all of the business in the city ends up here. Martin, should Ryo be okay around this many people?" 

(@Abyssalrider )


----------



## Steelite (May 20, 2018)

Victor spots the building for sale, and takes a look at it from the current location, not wanting to stray away from the party and ending up being lost.

- I think I found a new home... next, gotta find a new place for my shop.

He looks around for any possible spot to set up his shop.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (May 21, 2018)

"He might be, I really don't know. I should be able to keep him under control, he's been with me since he was a pup. Though he'll need to eat soon as well, he hasn't eaten since we left Halluk."

-the otter was walking a bit behind the others, Ryo closely at his side.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (May 21, 2018)

Abyssalrider said:


> "He might be, I really don't know. I should be able to keep him under control, he's been with me since he was a pup. Though he'll need to eat soon as well, he hasn't eaten since we left Halluk."
> 
> -the otter was walking a bit behind the others, Ryo closely at his side.


"Okay," Lucian says. "I'll speed things up, then."

Then, he notices Victor's interest in the building for sale. 


"Oh, that was Jason Korlohs' old shop," he says. "He was a metal-mage, a graduate from both the Blacksmith guild and the Conservatory. He had a forge inside. It was quite well maintained, from what I remember. There's a decent sized home above the shop itself."


----------



## Steelite (May 21, 2018)

Victor nods and decides that it'd be where he makes his new home, after the old one in Halluk being broken down.

- Hopefully it's not too expensive. I only have... 500 gald with me atm...

He sighs a bit, thinking about his daughter probably having to stay at an orphanage or so for some time, while he makes the money.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (May 23, 2018)

Steelite said:


> Victor nods and decides that it'd be where he makes his new home, after the old one in Halluk being broken down.
> 
> - Hopefully it's not too expensive. I only have... 500 gald with me atm...
> 
> He sighs a bit, thinking about his daughter probably having to stay at an orphanage or so for some time, while he makes the money.


Lucian thinks for a moment. "We'll figure it out."

He continues showing the party around the market square, pointing out several different stalls that could be useful. After a short while, he guides the party towards Market Street.


----------



## Steelite (May 23, 2018)




----------



## SlyRiolu (May 23, 2018)

"I guess I'll go for some shopping for gear." Averi said before leaving the group to go browse the wares of the merchants around the market.


----------



## Steelite (May 23, 2018)

Victor follows the team and heads towards the market street. He isn't really fond of big, crowded and noisy places, but he doesn't feel like straying off on his own, especially when he isn't very familiar with his current whereabouts yet.
He gets people's weird look due to them mistaking him as a big feral creature (because of his feral pose), and his snake tail just gets even more of that unwanted attention as he passes by.



SlyRiolu said:


> "I guess I'll go for some shopping for gear." Averi said before leaving the group to go browse the wares of the merchants around the market.


- A'ight, see ya.

He looks at the shops that Averi visits and eyes at their wares, from a distance. After a bit while, he gets back on track with the rest of the party.

- Heh... I think I know what to have in my workshop now.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (May 24, 2018)

Steelite said:


> Victor follows the team and heads towards the market street. He isn't really fond of big, crowded and noisy places, but he doesn't feel like straying off on his own, especially when he isn't very familiar with his current whereabouts yet.
> He gets people's weird look due to them mistaking him as a big feral creature (because of his feral pose), and his snake tail just gets even more of that unwanted attention as he passes by.
> 
> 
> ...


"Really?" Lucian comments. "Nice."

He begins pointing out some of the key shops in the market district, including Elric Novelty Goods, Rockbell Family Blacksmith, and Izumi's Meat and Poultry.

Finally, the party gets to a crossroad with multiple larger buildings. Lucian points out a Pyramid shaped building on the left side of the street. "That's the Hallowed Pyramid. It's a hotel, and from I hear, it's pretty interesting inside. The rooms are supposed to be rather uncomfortable, though."

Then, Lucian points to a more houselike building, slightly smaller than the Pyramid. "That's Bertha's Bed and Breakfast. It's cheeper, and more comfortable. Bertha's also a graduate from the Conservatory, and she used to teach the Culinary Magic course there for about 20 years."

Finally, Lucian points towards a Restaurant. "This is my aunt's place. Torella's Bar and Eatery. She lets me stay here when I'm not studying. She should be able to set us up with a meal. You'll probably have to go to Bertha's or the Pyramid for a bed, though. She loves guests, but experience has warned her against letting them stay overnight."


----------



## RileyTheOtter (May 24, 2018)

"i think Ryo and I will find our accommodations in the park, sleeping indoors isn't something we're used to. It'll be more comfortable for us outside in nature, my mentor recommended I grow more accustomed to nature anyway. but we could go for the food."


----------



## Steelite (May 24, 2018)

Victor nods at Lucian's introduction of the points of interests, but remains silent. For some reason he just doesn't feel like talking at the moment.
That is, until Martin mentions being in nature. He glances at the otter with a sassy expression.

_*- Do you get to the Market Street very often ?... Oh, what am I saying, of course you don't.*_

(I'm not sorry for what I just did.)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (May 26, 2018)

I look at Victor with my eyebrow raised.



 

(You would be displeased with what i usually do to Nazeem when he says that)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (May 27, 2018)

Abyssalrider said:


> I look at Victor with my eyebrow raised.
> 
> View attachment 33101
> 
> (You would be displeased with what i usually do to Nazeem when he says that)


Lucian looks back and forth between the two, obviously confused about the joke, but seems to decide not to comment. 

"Anyways, do you two want me to continue pointing stuff out, or should we wait for Averi and then eat?" Lucian asks, changing the subject.


----------



## Steelite (May 27, 2018)

- We should wait for her.

Then Victor gently takes the small pup out of his pouch, holds her in his arms, and casually pets her tail.
The pup wags her tail while playfully grabbing her father's nose with her small paws.


----------



## SlyRiolu (May 28, 2018)

"Alright I didn't buy anything but nothing really saw a strange looking bird looked kinda like a crow. Think it was a messanger pidgeon had that thing. I dunno thought I'd just bring it up." Averi recalled when she rejoined with the group.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Jun 2, 2018)

SlyRiolu said:


> "Alright I didn't buy anything but nothing really saw a strange looking bird looked kinda like a crow. Think it was a messanger pidgeon had that thing. I dunno thought I'd just bring it up." Averi recalled when she rejoined with the group.


"Huh, strange," Lucian says. "Most people around here just use pidgeons, but some of the wealthier nobles have contracts with familiars... maybe that was it?"

Lucian seems quite intrigued, but as he is about to ask something his stomach rumbles loudly.

"...We should go inside."

Lucian opens the door into his aunt's restaurant, holding it open for the others to file in.


----------



## Steelite (Jun 2, 2018)

Victor makes sure he is the last one to enter, and as he comes in, he closes the door.

- Fancy place your aunt has, Luke. My stomach is ready to be the food critic right now, hehe.

His snake tail follows up with a playful hiss and sticks its tongue out, as it slowly sways behind him.

- ... My stomach, and my tail, heh.

The snake slithers its way to his shoulders and looks at Luke for a brief moment, then licks the magician's nose.

- O-oh geez, sorry man.

He quickly pulls his tail off.

- Heh, sorry, that's its playful way of saying that it's hungry... heheh...


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Jun 5, 2018)

Steelite said:


> Victor makes sure he is the last one to enter, and as he comes in, he closes the door.
> 
> - Fancy place your aunt has, Luke. My stomach is ready to be the food critic right now, hehe.
> 
> ...


"Eheh..." Lucian laughs nervously,  blushing a bit. "Hope I don't look too tasty," he says.

As he files in behind Victor, his aunt comes from one of the dining areas, and examines the group momentarily.

"Welcome back, Lucian. Did these people help you out on your little death-mission?"

She says this with a mix of amusement, bitterness, and welcoming. 

"I suppose I'll have to thank all of you with a meal, eh? Come, sit down and I'll take your orders. Lucian, you go change out of those stinky robes and come help me out."

Lucian nods. "Yes ma'am."

He looks back at the party as he steps up onto the stairs that lead up into the house part of the building. "I'll be back in a bit."


----------



## Steelite (Jun 5, 2018)

Victor looks at Lucian's aunt, then back at his own snake tail.

- That lady doesn't mind you, I suppose.

The snake attempts to make it look like it's shrugging, but what can be seen from it is just slightly tilting its head to a certain angle.

- Just don't nip people's tails, OK ? I hope you still remember what happened last week.

The snake lets out a "sigh" as if to say, "Fiiine, you're the boooss...", before looking away with a silent "hmph".
Victor then looks at the team, and pulls out a chair for Averi, wanting to act like a gallant.

- Here ya go.


----------



## SlyRiolu (Jun 5, 2018)

Averi facepalms and a smirk appears on her face with a silent luagh. "You never cease to suprise me. Don't know weather that's good or bad." Averi commented. "Oh, where are my manners!" Doing an upper class impression. "Thank you for so kindly pulling my seat for me." Then did a formal bow and taking the seat.


----------



## Steelite (Jun 5, 2018)

SlyRiolu said:


> Averi facepalms and a smirk appears on her face with a silent luagh. "You never cease to suprise me. Don't know weather that's good or bad." Averi commented. "Oh, where are my manners!" Doing an upper class impression. "Thank you for so kindly pulling my seat for me." Then did a formal bow and taking the seat.


Victor cringes pretty hard at Averi's impression, and makes one of those "in-anime" awkward facial expressions, while thinking to himself :

"If you weren't a girl, I'd so step on your tail right now..."

He then takes a seat next to her. His snake tail rests on his laps and makes low-pitchee purring noises while sleeping. He gently pets on its muzzle.

- So, where're you from again ? Like, your hometown or so.


----------



## SlyRiolu (Jun 6, 2018)

"I never told. Think it's gone by now who knows?" Averi said answering Victor. "Don't try to push any further than that i'm not telling easily." She added.


----------



## Steelite (Jun 6, 2018)

Victor shrugs :

- Hey, I ain't questioning ya, lady. Just curious, geeez.

He clicks his tongue and rolls his eyes :

- Sooorry for wanting to get to know you better, buddy.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Jun 9, 2018)

As the Gajuma apologizes, the door to the restaurant opens and a whole crowd of newcomers enter the restaurant. Torella gapes as they crowd her restaurant, astonished at the amount of business she's getting so late in the day.

"Lucian, you hurry up!" she calls up the stairwell. "We've got a lot of work to do!"


----------



## Steelite (Jun 9, 2018)

Victor perks his ears up when he sees so many customers flooding into the restaurant like it's Black Friday, and widens his eyes in surprise.
However, he quickly comes to terms about why, and feels pretty good about himself.
He feels kind of sorry for Lucian, though ; more customers means better business, but at the cost of more exhausting works.
Even his bestial stamina can't really endure a whole day sitting at his forge hammering down on his anvil... let alone serving that number of customers.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Jun 10, 2018)

As Lucian comes down from the upper level, now in a set of white chef's clothes, his eyes widen.

"Holy..." he says, finishing the phrase with an expletive deeply under his breath. He looks at the party. "... I'll see you guys after this is over." 

He quickly joins his aunt in the kitchen. Meanwhile, an official employee of the restaurant comes up to take the other party member's orders after giving them a few minutes to look over the restaurant's menu...

(Basically, the restaurant has almost anything you could ask for from a high-end bar/grill, such as steak, chicken, pasta, fish, etc...)


----------



## Steelite (Jun 10, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> an official employee of the restaurant comes up to take the other party member's orders after giving them a few minutes to look over the restaurant's menu


(The party would ask for a menu like this, haha.)





Victor looks at the menu for a while, and points at a few items on the page.

- I'd have one omelette, one sausage, and... oh hey, "pho" is here too. Yeah, one "pho" please.

Then he looks to the pages that list the drinks.

- Let's see, what to drink, what to drink...

He suddenly recalls that day.


Steelite said:


> He takes a deep breath, then finishes his mead in one long chug.
> One sip already heated his throat up like a stove. One mug now almost sets it on fire.
> 
> "Holy... damn... frost resistance increases by 9000% ! Ack !"


Then he looks back at the waiter :

- Alright : one omelette, one sausage, one "pho", aaand one mead.

His snake tail lets out quiet purrs while sleeping, when it hears him mentioning omelette and sausage.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jun 16, 2018)

“I’ll have some cod and a glass of orange juice” the otter said as he looked around the restaurant, meanwhile Ryo was doing his best to remain quiet and out of sight of the other patrons.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Jul 16, 2018)

@SlyRiolu @Abyssalrider I am currently working on transferring this RP to a Discord server. Please be patient as I get the server set up.


----------

